# Calo del desiderio



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION].
Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


----------



## Foglia (4 Aprile 2018)

Per me, e' avvenuto più o meno inconsciamente, mano a mano che ho perso la stima.
Consciamente quando ho razionalizzato finalmente la mia situazione.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2018)

Scomparso quando la stima si è  azzerata


----------



## mistral (4 Aprile 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me, e' avvenuto più o meno inconsciamente, mano a mano che ho perso la stima.
> Consciamente quando ho razionalizzato finalmente la mia situazione.


Stessa cosa per me.
Lui riteneva fosse colpa mia perché non voleva analizzarsi e mettere in conto che dipendesse anche molto dalle sue mancanze di anni.
Così il gatto ha cominciato a mordersi la coda fino a strapparsela.
Da parte sua lui ha continuato e continua a desiderarmi come sempre.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Grattando i "così detti" mai avuto cali di desiderio ... Ma ogni tanto devo  ravvivare la fiamma.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


Io ho dato la risposta data da mia moglie.
Mi apprezza e le piaccio per tantissime cose, ma non prova più grande attrazione per me.
Fisicamente parlando.
Io mi sto abituando a desiderarla meno, è la logica conseguenza.
Secondo lei la parte fisica non è mai stata così forte tra noi neppure agli inizi e non mi ha scelto per l'attrattiva sessuale, che ha provato veramente forte per la prima volta nella sua vita per l'amante, che  le faceva ribollire il sangue.
Ma ovviamente lui non era affidabile sotto altri punti di vista.
Mi sa che l'uomo e la donna completi non esistono e spesso la coppia è frutto di adattamenti e compromessi.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho dato la risposta data da mia moglie.
> Mi apprezza e le piaccio per tantissime cose, ma non prova più grande attrazione per me.
> Fisicamente parlando.
> Io mi sto abituando a desiderarla meno.
> ...


"E il contrario ovviamente" che non dovrebbe esistere in una coppia.. 
Significa che uno dei due subisce ....


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2018)

*ripeto*

io già detto molte volte le cause : me ce so magnato er core
per cui ora basta mi tengo quello che ho


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho dato la risposta data da mia moglie.
> Mi apprezza e le piaccio per tantissime cose, ma non prova più grande attrazione per me.
> Fisicamente parlando.
> Io mi sto abituando a desiderarla meno, è la logica conseguenza.
> ...


Io voglio la risposta di chi lo prova...


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io voglio la risposta di chi lo prova...


come famo te porto mia moglie qui :sonar: così forse a te  lo dice , ma ripensandoci è meglio che non conosca questo posto


----------



## Blaise53 (4 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> come famo te porto mia moglie qui :sonar: così forse a te  lo dice , ma ripensandoci è meglio che non conosca questo posto


Oh! Appena si parla di “calo” stai qua. E datt’ Requie ca’ tien’ n’eta’ (scherzo olo)


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Oh! Appena si parla di “calo” stai qua. E datt’ Requie ca’ tien’ n’eta’ (scherzo olo)


sai si vive anche di ricordi ma li funziona ancora quindi:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> come famo te porto mia moglie qui :sonar: così forse a te  lo dice , ma ripensandoci è meglio che non conosca questo posto


Io credo che in alcuni casi possa dipendere dal non sentirsi desiderabili.
Tu dirai “ma se io la desidero significa che lo è”. Ti rispondo che non è detto. Se ci si sente non desiderabili è sentirsi usate perché c’è un bisogno fisiologico, non un desiderio per la persona.
A volte bastano due battute dette scherzando per far crollare tutto.
Sai quelle tipo “potrei fare cambio tra mia moglie di 60 con due di 30”. Giusto per dirne una diffusa che è molto svalutante.
Voglio dire che preferisci l’amatriciana, ma per salute e se non c’è altro mangi la minestrina. Nessuna vuole sentirsi minestrina. 
Ma questo può partire da una auto svalutazione, il sentirsi odorare diversamente, vedersi fisicamente con dei difetti che gli altri magari neppure notano.


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.



.....a distanza di anni sono tranquillo, però per molto tempo impazzivo:
 a non darmi spiegazioni
a non avere risposte
a essere illuso che fosse passeggero
che vedesse il sesso come strumento
che si "sacrificasse"


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che in alcuni casi possa dipendere dal non sentirsi desiderabili.
> Tu dirai “ma se io la desidero significa che lo è”. Ti rispondo che non è detto. Se ci si sente non desiderabili è sentirsi usate perché c’è un bisogno fisiologico, non un desiderio per la persona.
> A volte bastano due battute dette scherzando per far crollare tutto.
> Sai quelle tipo “potrei fare cambio tra mia moglie di 60 con due di 30”. Giusto per dirne una diffusa che è molto svalutante.
> ...



Si, può essere anche questo....ma spesso sono tutte costruzioni che una donna si fa in testa da sola.....il primo etto, la prima ruga, la prima smagliatura


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Si, può essere anche questo....ma spesso sono tutte costruzioni che una donna si fa in testa da sola.....il primo etto, la prima ruga, la prima smagliatura


Ho una amica che si è rifatta il seno.
Il marito era contrario.
Santo cielo se ha fatto bene! Era terribile.
Però a lui andava benissimo. 
Ma lei era bloccatissima dal percepirsi inguardabile. Agli occhi di una donna lo era.


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che in alcuni casi possa dipendere dal non sentirsi desiderabili.
> Tu dirai “ma se io la desidero significa che lo è”. Ti rispondo che non è detto. Se ci si sente non desiderabili è sentirsi usate perché c’è un bisogno fisiologico, non un desiderio per la persona.
> A volte bastano due battute dette scherzando per far crollare tutto.
> Sai quelle tipo “potrei fare cambio tra mia moglie di 60 con due di 30”. Giusto per dirne una diffusa che è molto svalutante.
> ...


risposte articolate ma posso dire che lei non ha più lo stimolo forse gli ormoni gli si sono azzerarti .
Battute scherzose ne ho fatte migliaia lei mi conosce a memoria.
Quella che dico sempre bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo non è che l'ho detta mai a lei.
Guarda per l'amatriciana ,altra cosa che mi limito perchè lei ha il colesterolo un po altino e mi adeguo a quello che cucina , non impongo mai , consiglio  anzi domani mi faccio fare una bella matriciana tanto lei non la mangia.
Per i difetti qui sbagli perchè se la vedessi puo rimettersi i bikini di quando ci siamo sposati, fa molta ginnastica , ma torno a ripetere gli ormoni con l'età gli sono scomparsi , ma per tutte le altre cose e anche di più andiamo alla grande :up:


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che in alcuni casi possa dipendere dal non sentirsi desiderabili.
> Tu dirai “ma se io la desidero significa che lo è”. Ti rispondo che non è detto. Se ci si sente non desiderabili è sentirsi usate perché c’è un bisogno fisiologico, non un desiderio per la persona.
> A volte bastano due battute dette scherzando per far crollare tutto.
> Sai quelle tipo “potrei fare cambio tra mia moglie di 60 con due di 30”. Giusto per dirne una diffusa che è molto svalutante.
> ...


Non nel mio caso. Io le ho sempre fatto i complimenti, 3000 foto, etc etc.
Al limite lo svalutato dovrei essere io, visto i non apprezzamenti ricevuti, il tradimento, ma mi basta guardarla nuda per avere voglia di lei.
Mi piace ancora fisicamente.
Non escludere la chimica dall'attrazione.
Se non c'è o viene a mancare ben poco si può fare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non nel mio caso. Io le ho sempre fatto i complimenti, 3000 foto, etc etc.
> Al limite lo svalutato dovrei essere io, visto i non apprezzamenti ricevuti, il tradimento, ma mi basta guardarla nuda per avere voglia di lei.
> Mi piace ancora fisicamente.
> Non escludere la chimica dall'attrazione.
> Se non c'è o viene a mancare ben poco si può fare.


Puzzi?

:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non mi pare 

La chimica è una questione di feromoni che non sono percepibili coscientemente.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non nel mio caso. Io le ho sempre fatto i complimenti, 3000 foto, etc etc.
> Al limite lo svalutato dovrei essere io, visto i non apprezzamenti ricevuti, il tradimento, ma mi basta guardarla nuda per avere voglia di lei.
> Mi piace ancora fisicamente.
> Non escludere la chimica dall'attrazione.
> Se non c'è o viene a mancare ben poco si può fare.


UGUALE.

Oggi ne ho parlato con una cara amica, che è stata foriera di preziosi consigli.

In sintesi :

a) sii sempre allo stesso tempo gentile e distaccato, mai imbronciato e mai coccolone ;

b) non ti avvicinare e non fare intendere che la desideri ;

c) cura te stesso e fai intendere che stai curando te stesso ;

d) vai in palestra, fai sport, cura i tuoi interessi e/o trovatene dei nuovi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non nel mio caso. Io le ho sempre fatto i complimenti, 3000 foto, etc etc.
> Al limite lo svalutato dovrei essere io, visto i non apprezzamenti ricevuti, il tradimento, ma mi basta guardarla nuda per avere voglia di lei.
> *Mi piace ancora fisicamente*.
> Non escludere la chimica dall'attrazione.
> Se non c'è o viene a mancare ben poco si può fare.


Seriamente, pensi che lei si senta ancora apprezzata come persona?
So che la consideri intelligente.
Ma intendo un’altra cosa. Lei ha modo di sentirsi messa in gioco come persona interessante? Oppure si percepisce una “perdente”?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Aprile 2018)

Prova a fargli vedere che il tuo interesse e verso un'altra...


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova a fargli vedere che il tuo interesse e verso un'altra...


meglio : a fare intendere che potresti avere interesse per un'altra...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Aprile 2018)

A me dopo 6 mesi già comincia a manifestarsi.
Sento proprio scemare l'attrazione.
Mi è successo con tutte.
Dal fatto che nessuna delle mie partner se ne è mai lamentata, deduco che sia successo anche a loro e che sia un fatto naturale.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


Se lo sapessi, amica mia, non scriveri qui e non sarei - come dici tu - vittima consenziente del demone del tradimento.
So solo che se sapessi come farlo tornare, il desiderio per la mia compagna di vita, lo farei. A qualunque prezzo.
E sappi che anni di terapia singola e di coppia non sono serviti da questo punto di vista ad un beneamato cazzo.
Ogni tanto c'è un risveglio,ma nonostante la speranza, è sempre temporaneo: mesi, ma ad un certo punto ... puf! sparito.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me dopo 6 mesi già comincia a manifestarsi.
> Sento proprio scemare l'attrazione.
> Mi è successo con tutte.
> Dal fatto che nessuna delle mie partner se ne è mai lamentata, deduco che sia successo anche a loro e che sia un fatto naturale.





Hellseven ha detto:


> Se lo sapessi, amica mia, non scriveri qui e non sarei - come dici tu - vittima consenziente del demone del tradimento.
> So solo che se sapessi come farlo tornare, il desiderio per la mia compagna di vita, lo farei. A qualunque prezzo.
> E sappi che anni di terapia singola e di coppia non sono serviti da questo punto di vista ad un beneamato cazzo.
> Ogni tanto c'è un risveglio,ma nonostante la speranza, è sempre temporaneo: mesi, ma ad un certo punto ... puf! sparito.


Allora...da cosa nasce il desiderio?


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION].
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


La mia unione col mio ex marito è durata quasi vent'anni e il calo di desiderio più pesante l'ho avuto quando avevo i bimbi piccoli. Per qualche anno ho tirato avanti così, ma senza interrompere i rapporti, perché in definitiva mi mancava l'input iniziale, ma quando poi eravamo in intimità mi piaceva sempre. La definirei come una sorta di pigrizia mentale, ma fisicamente ero a posto.

Il tutto si è riacceso dopo che lui mi ha messo le corna. Ma è stato un breve momento. Ingannevole. Alla fine il rapporto è morto comunque.

Per il resto non ho cali del desiderio.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> La mia unione col mio ex marito è durata quasi vent'anni e il calo di desiderio più pesante l'ho avuto quando avevo i bimbi piccoli. Per qualche anno ho tirato avanti così, ma senza interrompere i rapporti, perché in definitiva mi mancava l'input iniziale, ma quando poi eravamo in intimità mi piaceva sempre. La definirei come una sorta di pigrizia mentale, ma fisicamente ero a posto.
> 
> *Il tutto si è riacceso dopo che lui mi ha messo le corna. Ma è stato un breve momento. Ingannevole. Alla fine il rapporto è morto comunque.*
> 
> Per il resto non ho cali del desiderio.


Puoi raccontarmi qualcosa in più?
Desiderio riacceso in lui - traditore - che è abbastanza normale - o in te tradita? E tu sapevi del tradimento? E ciò nonostante lo desideravi?
Grazie


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Puoi raccontarmi qualcosa in più?
> Desiderio riacceso in lui - traditore - che è abbastanza normale - o in te tradita? E tu sapevi del tradimento? E ciò nonostante lo desideravi?
> Grazie


Lui non ha mai avuto cali del desiderio, semplicemente ne era ossessionato. Subito dopo aver scoperto che mi aveva tradita io oscillavo tra la voglia di prenderlo a mazzate e il desiderio di fare l'amore. Era un'altalena, andavo su e giù. Poi le cose si sono assestate e fino al momento della separazione non abbiamo mai piú avuto problemi di sesso.
Il problema più grande è che non lo amavo più ma non volevo ammetterlo.

Amore e sesso a volte corrono su binari opposti.


----------



## Outdider (4 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho dato la risposta data da mia moglie.
> Mi apprezza e le piaccio per tantissime cose, ma non prova più grande attrazione per me.
> Fisicamente parlando.
> Io mi sto abituando a desiderarla meno, è la logica conseguenza.
> ...


Porca miseria 
Quindi lei starebbe con te per l'altro era poco affidabile?


----------



## levante (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


io lo sto vivendo negli ultimi mesi e l'ho vissuto nel periodo antecedente al tradimento per motivi diversi ... comune denominatore almeno per me è la mancanza di stima, di affiatamento da parte mia nei suoi confronti ...quando mi allontano mentalmente mi allontano anche fisicamente ,poi se stuzzicato reagisco , ma non prendo io l'iniziativa


----------



## Cuore2018 (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora...da cosa nasce il desiderio?


Questo argomento mi interessa moltissimo, perché è qui che alla fine si gioca la buona riuscita di un rapporto.

Per me il desiderio nasce fondamentalmente dall'interesse. Se una cosa mi interessa, mi incuriosisce, cattura la mia attenzione, io la desidero. Desidero qualcosa che mi accende, che mi fa sentire viva, che mi entusiasma.

Per questo, credo, io non ho mai trovato attraenti sessualmente uomini molto simili a me (quindi particolarmente dolci, accomodanti, solari), ma sempre molto diversi: ombrosi, di poche parole, a volte spigolosi. Non so se mi esalta la sfida di comprendere un essere apparentemente distante da me. So che quando capita di trovare un'intensa comunione con una persona così, è davvero l'apoteosi del desiderio.

Penso, quindi, che tanto si giochi nel momento in cui scegliamo la persona con cui stare. 
Perché è la persona che dovrà stimolarci e incuriosirci sempre, in teoria per sempre. E sticazzi. Non è mica facile.

Per questo un po' è questione di fortuna, ma anche tanto di autoconsapevolezza: a volte dietro scelte comode, senza rischi, si nasconde una probabile noia coniugale. Che è uno dei fattori piú comuni (anche se non sicuramente l'unico) che portano al tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> io lo sto vivendo negli ultimi mesi e l'ho vissuto nel periodo antecedente al tradimento per motivi diversi ... comune denominatore almeno per me è la *mancanza di stima, di affiatamento *da parte mia nei suoi confronti ...quando mi allontano mentalmente mi allontano anche fisicamente ,poi se stuzzicato reagisco , ma non prendo io l'iniziativa


Questa è la mia ipotesi e non quella del calo naturale.
Per me è l’opposto di quello che suscita il desiderio e che sembra a chi si sente respinte. Invece credo che sia (generalmente ovvio, poi ci sono casi particolari) chi respinge che si è sentito respinto per tanto tempo in modi diversi. 
Non intendo colpevolizzare, ma cercare di vedere da un altro punto di vista.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

*PRIMA*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION].
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2018)

*DOPO*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION].
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


...


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la mia ipotesi e non quella del calo naturale.
> Per me è l’opposto di quello che suscita il desiderio e che sembra a chi si sente respinte. Invece credo che sia (generalmente ovvio, poi ci sono casi particolari) chi respinge che si è sentito respinto per tanto tempo in modi diversi.
> Non intendo colpevolizzare, ma cercare di vedere da un altro punto di vista.


È un'ipotesi che può essere valida in alcuni casi, ma non rappresentarne altri. Ed è anche vero che il rifiuto può accrescere il desiderio fino a farlo divenire ossessivo. Sono meccanismi molto variabili a seconda delle situazioni.
Io credo che più spesso noi si valuti il desiderio di chi si ha di fronte sulla base del nostro: non è mai di più. L'eccedente non si coglie. E se il nostro è basso, ugualmente ci si riterrà insoddisfatti del desiderio altrui. Se è alto non si toglieranno i segnali di un calo non evidente del partner che, se capace di fingere, passa inosservato a lungo.
Il desiderio che si coglie è sempre il nostro allo specchio. Per questo ci si arrabbia quando si viene rifiutati a lungo. Non si comprende come questo possa avvenire, dal momento che a noi pare così attraente. Solo a noi, però.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente, pensi che lei si senta ancora apprezzata come persona?
> So che la consideri intelligente.
> Ma intendo un’altra cosa. Lei ha modo di sentirsi messa in gioco come persona interessante? Oppure si percepisce una “perdente”?


Da me sicuramente, ma lo da per scontato perché sa che le voglio bene.
Al di fuori si considera perdente.
Però... 
Io cosa dovrei dire?
Lei ha avuto una storia con una persona che l'ha sicuramente apprezzata, se è arrivato a proporle di sposarsi. 
E non mi sembra che le siano mancare conferme nella vita, più che altro mi rendo conto che non le bastano mai. 
Io dall'altro lato della barricata dovrei anche avere più ragioni per non sentirmi apprezzato.
Eppure, anche fosse vero, tutto questo non entra nella sfera sessuale con lei.
Non mi sento di desiderarla meno. Non per questo.
Ma ho la sensazione che il mio desiderio non sia per lei così importante. 
Sai quando tutto finisce quasi sempre in coccole?


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.




Più che calo del desiderio per il partner io sto avendo un vero e proprio calo della libido.
Dopo anni passati a cercar di sedurre mio marito in ogni modo possibile, e anni a respingere altri uomini...sto nella fase del " vorrei solo dormire Tranquilla "...
Reagisco proprio male ad ogni approccio .
È sufficiente una frase del tipo per me sei sexy da impazzire per farmi sentire presa in giro e reagire come una furia.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Porca miseria
> Quindi lei starebbe con te per l'altro era poco affidabile?


Tutti noi, forse le donne di più, cerchiamo partner affidabili. Che abbiano un buon carattere, tollerino i nostri difetti e abbiano caratteristiche compatibili per una convivenza. Partner con cui riuscire ad andare in vacanza senza aver voglia di tornare dopo due giorni o di commettere uno spiacevole delitto. Ehm..
Partner con cui fare del sesso, che siano piacevoli esteticamente, che si dimostrino attenti e sappiano anche essere dei buoni genitori non scordandosi di essere compagni. Di questi partner ci si innamora e spesso dopo un po' diventa impossibile riuscire a farne a meno perché hanno riempito la nostra vita.
Sono gli uomini e le donne da sposare.
Poi ci sono gli altri. O le altre.
Quelli che se ti avvicini loro ti si spalma addosso una colata di ormoni che neanche il gelato nel cono sotto il sole estivo sulle mani.
Quelli che non sei solo te a sentire questa cosa, quell'affanno che provi quando si avvicinano e...
E va così. 
Che sai benissimo che sarebbe una follia sposarti uno così. Ma che è una follia resistergli.
Ho declinato tutto al maschile, ma ci sono donne ugualmente capaci di farci provare queste sensazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


Io no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Più che calo del desiderio per il partner io sto avendo un vero e proprio calo della libido.
> Dopo anni passati a cercar di sedurre mio marito in ogni modo possibile, e anni a respingere altri uomini...sto nella fase del " vorrei solo dormire Tranquilla "...
> Reagisco proprio male ad ogni approccio .
> È sufficiente una frase del tipo per me sei sexy da impazzire per farmi sentire presa in giro e reagire come una furia.


Cosa vorresti sentirti dire?


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sentirti dire?



Onestamente? 
Non lo so.
Forse sono talmente abituata ad essere invisibile ormai, che già faccio fatica a concepire che qualcuno si accorga di me.
Essere poi considerata appetibile da alcuni , la vivo come una presa in giro.
Un mix di rabbia, offesa e senso di stupore.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Onestamente?
> Non lo so.
> Forse sono talmente abituata ad essere invisibile ormai, che già faccio fatica a concepire che qualcuno si accorga di me.
> Essere poi considerata appetibile da alcuni , la vivo come una presa in giro.
> Un mix di rabbia, offesa e senso di stupore.


Vorresti che qualcuno vedesse di te quello che tu non vedi e vorresti vedere.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Aprile 2018)

Subito dopo scoperta niente calo anzi...poi a mano a mano scemato....poi fase corrente alternata ..con picchi altissimi..ora a distanza di 6 mesi da parte mia calo consistente da più di un mese....credo per dolore provato e disistima...fino a prima della scoperta abbiamo sempre avuto intensa attività e attrazione per ventitre anni ininterrotti...(anche durante tradimento lei mi cercava anche se meno e a fasi alterne)... fino al giorno prima della scoperta anche se solo la pensavo mi bolliva il sangue dal desiderio...ora nuda mi fa poco effetto e a volte fastidio e spesso provo ansia quando ci ''avviciniamo''...


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...


Almeno fa i lavori di casa :mexican:


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorresti che qualcuno vedesse di te quello che tu non vedi e vorresti vedere.



Questo sicuro.
Ma a destabilizzarmi non è il fatto che gli altri non lo vedano, ma che vedano molto di più di quello che io vedo.
detta così pare uno scioglilingua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.

Fino a quattro anni fa , mio marito usava ripetermi ogni volta che provavo ad avvicinarmi la frase " non mi va, trovati un amante, magari uno disperato che ti voglia lo trovi ". ..usava a volte un tono di scherzo, altre di scherno...ma io niente. Continuavo a provare.
E facevo veramente di tutto per tentare.
poi , ad un certo punto, il " disperato " ha trovato me...e la cosa più difficile è stata credere che il modo in cui mi guardava, il tremore nelle mani prima di toccarmi , quel senso di meraviglia che leggevo nei sui occhi all'idea che potessi stare con lui qualche ora della mia vita, fosse vero...e fosse per me.
ora mio marito non mi dice più fatti un amante.
Perché ha scoperto che un disperato qualunque che mi voglia esiste...anzi...ne è pieno il mondo.
subito dopo la scoperta era tornato ad essere quello che avevo sposato molti anni addietro...
Mi pregava di non lasciarlo...mi diceva di amarmi alla follia...voleva fare sesso di continuo...
ed io ci ho creduto...
Ma credo fosse solo un modo per non perdere il suo giocattolo ...
Si è reso conto che pur avendo avuto una relazione avrei potuto averne molte se avessi voluto.
Ma poi , rientrata l'emergenza , tutto come prima.
Ad oggi continua il disinteresse nei miei confronti...
certo, mi dice che mi ama ancora alla follia.
che se scoprisse un altro tradimento ne morirebbe e mi ucciderebbe....
che sono la sua cosa più preziosa ...
Ma io continuo ad addormentarmi tutte le sere da sola...in un letto vuoto...e le giornate idem.
sono moglie , sono madre , sono tante cose insieme....ma non sono donna.
ed ogni giorno mi ci sento sempre meno.
prima ne soffrivo.
le lacrime sul cuscino a farmi compagnia...
ora sempre meno.
come sempre meno la voglia.
E quello sguardo di apprezzamento che vedo negli occhi di altri uomini mi infastidisce.
Mi offende.
la vivo come una menzogna .
come l'inganno di disperati che cercano di infilarsi nelle mutande di chi credono non si possa permettere di dire no.
E invece di no ne ho detti tanti... 
anche ad uomini che il no non sono abituati a sentirlo.
E loro che fanno?...restano nei paraggi...ci riprovano...in alcuni casi diventano amici...in altri dichiarano tranquillamente i loro intenti...
ed io mi chiedo il perché.
ed alle loro risposte non credo mai.
E torno a sentirmi presa in giro...
Nel frattempo la libido precipita sotto i piedi..
E non ascolto più nessuno...
cercando una pace che forse arriverà .


----------



## Outdider (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi, forse le donne di più, cerchiamo partner affidabili. Che abbiano un buon carattere, tollerino i nostri difetti e abbiano caratteristiche compatibili per una convivenza. Partner con cui riuscire ad andare in vacanza senza aver voglia di tornare dopo due giorni o di commettere uno spiacevole delitto. Ehm..
> Partner con cui fare del sesso, che siano piacevoli esteticamente, che si dimostrino attenti e sappiano anche essere dei buoni genitori non scordandosi di essere compagni. Di questi partner ci si innamora e spesso dopo un po' diventa impossibile riuscire a farne a meno perché hanno riempito la nostra vita.
> Sono gli uomini e le donne da sposare.
> Poi ci sono gli altri. O le altre.
> ...


Capisco, ma non ci si sente un ripiego così? Tu come riesci a sopportare la cosa?


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Capisco, ma non ci si sente un ripiego così? Tu come riesci a sopportare la cosa?


Dire che la trovo sopportabile è eccessivo.
Averne consapevolezza non la rende meno fastidiosa, piuttosto.
Non lo so: è una cosa che mi sta allontanando gradualmente da mia moglie.
Gliene ho parlato, ma credo che un punto di incontro sia difficile al momento da trovare, complice anche un suo calo generale della libido e una mia sostanziale stanchezza, non ho più voglia in sostanza di dedicarmi troppo alla soluzione di questi problemi.
Stiamo parlando sostanzialmente di attrazione, i sentimenti volutamente li sto trascurando da questa riflessione, anche se inficiano sulle scelte.


----------



## Outdider (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dire che la trovo sopportabile è eccessivo.
> Averne consapevolezza non la rende meno fastidiosa, piuttosto.
> Non lo so: è una cosa che mi sta allontanando gradualmente da mia moglie.
> Gliene ho parlato, ma credo che un punto di incontro sia difficile al momento da trovare, complice anche un suo calo generale della libido e una mia sostanziale stanchezza, non ho più voglia di dedicarmi troppo alla soluzione di questi problemi.
> Stiamo parlando sostanzialmente di attrazione, i sentimenti volutamente li sto trascurando da questa riflessione, anche se inficiano sulle scelte.


A me una situazione del genere mi farebbe pensare, se sia il caso o no, di continuare a mantenere in piedi il matrimonio. Non posso pensare che mia moglie faccia del sesso con me, di tanto in tanto,per dovere o per accontentarmi.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> .
> Ad oggi continua il disinteresse nei miei confronti...
> certo, mi dice che mi ama ancora alla follia.
> *che se scoprisse un altro tradimento ne morirebbe e mi ucciderebbe....
> *


Ecco. A mia moglie ho chiesto "Se io ti tradissi, come reagiresti".
Ho ottenuto la stessa risposta.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me una situazione del genere mi farebbe pensare, se sia il caso o no, di continuare a mantenere in piedi il matrimonio. Non posso pensare che mia moglie faccia del sesso con me, di tanto in tanto,per dovere o per accontentarmi.


No, non lo fa per per dovere. Non è nel suo carattere.
Lo fa quando ha voglia lei.
Ogni tanto capita.
Ma tra avere voglia di fare sesso e avere attrazione per una persona che ti porta ad avere voglia di fare l'amore c'è differenza, secondo me.
Vuol dire che fa sesso solo quando la sua libido è sufficiente a far sì che ne abbia voglia (e mi approccia lei), ma qualsiasi approccio mio in altri momenti atto a stimolare il desiderio ottiene un rifiuto.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Questo sicuro.
> Ma a destabilizzarmi non è il fa
> *E quello sguardo di apprezzamento che vedo negli occhi di altri uomini mi infastidisce.
> Mi offende.
> la vivo come una menzogna .*


No, non è una menzogna.
E' la naturale attrazione che noi uomini proviamo per una donna che ci piace visivamente e con la quale avremmo voglia di fare sesso.
Non è altro che questo e non puoi pensare che abbia contenuti più profondi, non finché si limita a uno sguardo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non lo fa per per dovere. Non è nel suo carattere.
> Lo fa quando ha voglia lei.
> Ogni tanto capita.
> Ma tra avere voglia di fare sesso e avere attrazione per una persona che ti porta ad avere voglia di fare l'amore c'è differenza, secondo me.
> Vuol dire che fa sesso solo quando la sua libido è sufficiente a far sì che ne abbia voglia (e mi approccia lei), ma qualsiasi approccio mio in altri momenti atto a stimolare il desiderio ottiene un rifiuto.


Detta così sembra che te o un altro non faccia differenza


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Detta così sembra che te o un altro non faccia differenza


A volte me lo chiedo anch'io.
E forse è anche così.
Il sesso lo puoi fare con chiunque, se ne hai voglia. 
Il farlo con una persona non la rende  più speciale di un'altra. Non è sufficiente.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Onestamente?
> Non lo so.
> Forse sono talmente abituata ad essere invisibile ormai, che già faccio fatica a concepire che qualcuno si accorga di me.
> Essere poi considerata appetibile da alcuni , la vivo come una presa in giro.
> Un mix di rabbia, offesa e senso di stupore.


Potrebbe anche essere che la vivi quasi come una sorta di gesto "caritatevole" nei tuoi confronti, e questo ti infastidisce.


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2018)

visto ora sul social , che ne pensate vale per quello che se ne parla qui


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Questo sicuro.
> Ma a destabilizzarmi non è il fatto che gli altri non lo vedano, ma che vedano molto di più di quello che io vedo.
> detta così pare uno scioglilingua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> ...


Ma dai che c’è tanta salsiccia fuori.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> A me una situazione del genere mi farebbe pensare, se sia il caso o no, di continuare a mantenere in piedi il matrimonio. Non posso pensare che mia moglie faccia del sesso con me, di tanto in tanto,per dovere o per accontentarmi.


La mia situazione chiavatoria è quella da te descritta. E non da ora. Ma tutto il resto è più che ok e sono 37 anni di matrimonio. Quindi mi arrangio e tutto fila liscio.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La mia situazione chiavatoria è quella da te descritta. E non da ora. Ma tutto il resto è più che ok e sono 37 anni di matrimonio. Quindi mi arrangio e tutto fila liscio.


Secondo me a una certa età, dopo un po' di anni di matrimonio - e i tuoi sono anche più dei miei - una certa idea concreta di quello che ci si può aspettare da un legame di questo tipo ce l'hai, e non è certo quella che potevi avere a 25 o 30 anni.
E una certa valutazione del panorama femminile (o maschile per le donne che leggono) che hai attorno te la sei fatta.
Diciamo che hai preso le misure della vita e di quello che, tolte le illusioni, ti può riservare, che non è mai quello che speravi, ma qualcosa d'altro che può comunque garantirti pari serenità.
Credo possa valere per tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


 passa l'innamoramento. Ti può piacere fisicamente , ma è sparita l'infatuazione che alimenta l'eccitazione.
Parlando con coppie datate, più di 50 anni di matrimonio, dicono che ad un certo punto si perde l'attrazione. Riamne un gran bene, il desiderio di invecchiare insieme. Ottimi compagni di viaggio per la vita, ma il sesso sparisce lentamente.
Il riferimento per alcuni è già intorno ai 20 anni di matrimonio.
Per assurdo queste considerazioni sono  state fatte da donne. I mariti , presenti alla discussione, non proferivano parola.
Questo mi ha fatto molto pensare.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passa l'innamoramento. Ti può piacere fisicamente , ma è sparita l'infatuazione che alimenta l'eccitazione.
> Parlando con coppie datate, più di 50 anni di matrimonio, dicono che ad un certo punto si perde l'attrazione. Riamne un gran bene, il desiderio di invecchiare insieme. Ottimi compagni di viaggio per la vita, ma il sesso sparisce lentamente.
> Il riferimento per alcuni è già intorno ai 20 anni di matrimonio.
> Per assurdo queste considerazioni sono  state fatte da donne. I mariti , presenti alla discussione, non proferivano parola.
> Questo mi ha fatto molto pensare.


Le donne sono più spesso le prime ad abbandonare, mi sa.
Anche perché l'attrazione di solito funziona diversamente tra uomo e donna.
A un uomo spesso basta solo che gli metti la mano sul pacco scatenandogli un'erezione e te lo porti a letto.
La chiave di volta è quasi sempre quella. 
A una donna no. 
E' più complicato. Una donna sceglie il partner ma se non lo trova adeguato per "n" motivi è capace di attendere finché non ne trova uno giusto o di non sentirsi attratta per la stessa ragione.
In pratica una donna sceglie gli uomini come fa con i vestiti, gira finché non trova quello che piace a lei, che magari differisce da altri per una fantasia di colore che un uomo non riuscirebbe neppure a vedere. 
Lo shopping dell'uomo è in funzione della necessità di coprirsi, e spesso è addirittura la donna a gestire l'immagine del proprio uomo consigliandogli cosa indossare.
Ovviamente, e lo vediamo anche da alcuni interventi qui, non va sempre così, e ci sono donne rifiutate anche dagli uomini.
E qui mi chiedo perché, non riesco proprio a comprenderlo in assenza di tradimento.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me a una certa età, dopo un po' di anni di matrimonio - e i tuoi sono anche più dei miei - una certa idea concreta di quello che ci si può aspettare da un legame di questo tipo ce l'hai, e non è certo quella che potevi avere a 25 o 30 anni.
> E una certa valutazione del panorama femminile (o maschile per le donne che leggono) che hai attorno te la sei fatta.
> Diciamo che hai preso le misure della vita e di quello che, tolte le illusioni, ti può riservare, che non è mai quello che speravi, ma qualcosa d'altro che può comunque garantirti pari serenità.
> Credo possa valere per tutti.


Guarda che ho iniziato a tradire dopo 5 o giù di lì, di matrimonio proprio perché il sesso lo intendevamo diversamente. Non mi sono mai sognato di avere un’altra donna al mio fianco. Mi sono adattato e ti dirò la risposerei.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Questo sicuro.
> Ma a destabilizzarmi non è il fatto che gli altri non lo vedano, ma che vedano molto di più di quello che io vedo.
> detta così pare uno scioglilingua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.
> 
> ...


Tu vuoi essere amata, non desiderata.
Mica pizza e fichi...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora...da cosa nasce il desiderio?


:sonar:
Ma sei un disco rotto?
Qualunque sia la fonte del desiderio, che attinenza ha con il calo successivo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passa l'innamoramento. Ti può piacere fisicamente , ma è sparita l'infatuazione che alimenta l'eccitazione.
> Parlando con coppie datate, *più di 50 anni di matrimonio*, dicono che ad un certo punto si perde l'attrazione. Riamne un gran bene, il desiderio di invecchiare insieme. Ottimi compagni di viaggio per la vita, ma il sesso sparisce lentamente.
> Il riferimento per alcuni è *già intorno ai 20 anni di matrimonio*.
> Per assurdo queste considerazioni sono  state fatte da donne. I mariti , presenti alla discussione, non proferivano parola.
> Questo mi ha fatto molto pensare.


Orca, solo io dopo sei mesi??? 



danny ha detto:


> Le donne sono più spesso le prime ad abbandonare, mi sa.
> Anche perché l'attrazione di solito funziona diversamente tra uomo e donna.
> A un uomo spesso basta solo che gli metti la mano sul pacco scatenandogli un'erezione e te lo porti a letto.
> La chiave di volta è quasi sempre quella.
> ...


Mi dichiaro donna


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, non lo fa per per dovere. Non è nel suo carattere.
> Lo fa quando ha voglia lei.
> Ogni tanto capita.
> Ma tra avere voglia di fare sesso e avere attrazione per una persona che ti porta ad avere voglia di fare l'amore c'è differenza, secondo me.
> Vuol dire che fa sesso solo quando la sua libido è sufficiente a far sì che ne abbia voglia (e mi approccia lei), ma qualsiasi approccio mio in altri momenti atto a stimolare il desiderio ottiene un rifiuto.


Sei sicuro che le cose siano distinguibili?
Voglio dire che se una è ormonalmente inibita può provare desiderio?
E sei proprio certo che l’attrazione che aveva provato derivasse da chimica (il tipo non era proprio Brad Pitt) e non da un modo di rapportarsi con lei che l’aveva fatta sentire nuova?


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che ho iniziato a tradire dopo 5 o giù di lì, di matrimonio proprio perché il sesso lo *intendevamo diversamente*. Non mi sono mai sognato di avere un’altra donna al mio fianco. Mi sono adattato e ti dirò la risposerei.


Cioè?
Da allora è cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> visto ora sul social , che ne pensate vale per quello che se ne parla qui


Penso che questa apparente banalità riporti il desiderio sul piano della relazione che consiste di molti fattori, ma che deve avere una base di fiducia solida che dà la possibilità di litigare e sapere che si resterà insieme.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che le cose siano distinguibili?
> Voglio dire che se una è ormonalmente inibita può provare desiderio?
> E sei proprio certo che l’attrazione che aveva provato derivasse da chimica (il tipo non era proprio Brad Pitt) e non da un modo di rapportarsi con lei che l’aveva fatta sentire nuova?


Su di lui sono certo.
E mi ha fatto capire parecchie cose di mia moglie e del mio rapporto con lei.
Cose che non avevo visto.
Certo, lui non era Brad Pitt, ma probabilmente ha un fascino che fa presa sulle donne.
Non è stata attratta da uno qualunque, ma proprio da quel tipo, quello che tu definiresti un playboy.
Il desiderio ovviamente è influenzato dagli ormoni, ma l'attrazione no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passa l'innamoramento. Ti può piacere fisicamente , ma è sparita l'infatuazione che alimenta l'eccitazione.
> Parlando con coppie datate, più di 50 anni di matrimonio, dicono che ad un certo punto si perde l'attrazione. Riamne un gran bene, il desiderio di invecchiare insieme. Ottimi compagni di viaggio per la vita, ma il sesso sparisce lentamente.
> Il riferimento per alcuni è già intorno ai 20 anni di matrimonio.
> Per assurdo queste considerazioni sono  state fatte da donne. I mariti , presenti alla discussione, non proferivano parola.
> Questo mi ha fatto molto pensare.


Anche a me fa pensare.
Ste cose mi fanno pensare a dichiarazioni che possono anche non corrispondere alla realtà, ma che debbano uniformarsi per educazione.
Penso a una mia conoscente che una volta disse “si sa che a noi donne, dopo una certa età, non interessa più” chi avrebbe potuto contraddirla senza essere maleducata? Era presente una quasi settantenne divorziata che in altre occasioni mi aveva detto che lo faceva di più e meglio che da giovane con il nuovo compagno, ma in quella circostanza tacque.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne sono più spesso le prime ad abbandonare, mi sa.
> Anche perché l'attrazione di solito funziona diversamente tra uomo e donna.
> A un uomo spesso basta solo che gli metti la mano sul pacco scatenandogli un'erezione e te lo porti a letto.
> La chiave di volta è quasi sempre quella.
> ...


Chimica :carneval:, problemi ormonali.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Da allora è cambiato qualcosa?


Sempre stato per lei un’appendice del matrimonio, per me qualcosina in più. Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :sonar:
> Ma sei un disco rotto?
> Qualunque sia la fonte del desiderio, che attinenza ha con il calo successivo?


Perché pensi che non ci sia rapporto?
Cosa fa nascere il desiderio di leggere? La curiosità, l’aspettativa di una storia coinvolgente. Cosa fa posare un libro? La delusione di non vedere corrisposte le aspettative, il linguaggio inadeguato, una trama debole.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che non ci sia rapporto?
> Cosa fa nascere il desiderio di leggere? La curiosità, l’aspettativa di una storia coinvolgente. *Cosa fa posare un libro?* La delusione di non vedere corrisposte le aspettative, il linguaggio inadeguato, una trama debole.


Semplicemente l'averlo finito di leggere. Se mi è piaciuto me lo rileggo.
Poi però passo ad un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Su di lui sono certo.
> E mi ha fatto capire parecchie cose di mia moglie e del mio rapporto con lei.
> Cose che non avevo visto.
> Certo, lui non era Brad Pitt, ma probabilmente ha un fascino che fa presa sulle donne.
> ...


No. Lei è attratto da uno che si sente playboy.
Tu lo ammiri perché ti senti incapace di esserlo, pensi di non esserlo.

Mi spiego. Guardiamo gli attori (per chi l’ha visto lo stesso Brad Pitt in Burn After Reading) come possano essere uomini insignificanti o affascinanti a seconda della parte.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Semplicemente l'averlo finito di leggere. Se mi è piaciuto me lo rileggo.
> Poi però passo ad un altro.


Ma un libro è sempre quello, una persona è infinita. Se il libro ti è piaciuto, ne cerchi un altro, ma sempre dello stesso autore.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un libro è sempre quello, una persona è infinita. Se il libro ti è piaciuto, ne cerchi un altro, ma sempre dello stesso autore.


Sento il sinistro stridore di unghie che graffiano il vetro


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne sono più spesso le prime ad abbandonare, mi sa.Anche perché l'attrazione di solito funziona diversamente tra uomo e donna.A un uomo spesso basta solo che gli metti la mano sul pacco scatenandogli un'erezione e te lo porti a letto.La chiave di volta è quasi sempre quella. A una donna no. E' più complicato. Una donna sceglie il partner ma se non lo trova adeguato per "n" motivi è capace di attendere finché non ne trova uno giusto o di non sentirsi attratta per la stessa ragione.In pratica una donna sceglie gli uomini come fa con i vestiti, gira finché non trova quello che piace a lei, che magari differisce da altri per una fantasia di colore che un uomo non riuscirebbe neppure a vedere. Lo shopping dell'uomo è in funzione della necessità di coprirsi, e spesso è addirittura la donna a gestire l'immagine del proprio uomo consigliandogli cosa indossare.Ovviamente, e lo vediamo anche da alcuni interventi qui, non va sempre così, e ci sono donne rifiutate anche dagli uomini.E qui mi chiedo perché, non riesco proprio a comprenderlo in assenza di tradimento.


 perchè secondo me, molti uomini funzionano come le donne. Non basta mettere la mano sul pacco per provare interesse.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè secondo me, molti uomini funzionano come le donne. Non basta mettere la mano sul pacco per provare interesse.


È nell’in Reciproco che si trova interesse. Specifico: quell’interesse


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me fa pensare.
> Ste cose mi fanno pensare a dichiarazioni che possono anche non corrispondere alla realtà, ma che debbano uniformarsi per educazione.
> Penso a una mia conoscente che una volta disse “si sa che a noi donne, dopo una certa età, non interessa più” chi avrebbe potuto contraddirla senza essere maleducata? Era presente una quasi settantenne divorziata che in altre occasioni mi aveva detto che lo faceva di più e meglio che da giovane con il nuovo compagno, ma in quella circostanza tacque.


Ci si rassegna alla perdita di interesse, non prendendo assolutamente in considerazione di tradire, ci si adagia all'idea della normalità nel non fare più sesso.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci si rassegna alla perdita di interesse, non prendendo assolutamente in considerazione di tradire, ci si adagia all'idea della normalità nel non fare più sesso.


Mai


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sento il sinistro stridore di unghie che graffiano il vetro


Le mie? Perché?
Sto cercando di vedere in profondità.
Poi se ti piace sentirti una pozzanghera...è un gusto tuo.
Non hai avuto autori che ti sono piaciuti? Non segui una saga?
Io ho seguito autori fino a che hanno smesso di scrivere per causa di forza maggiore.
Quando sono finite delle fiction mi è dispiaciuto tantissimo.
Una persona matura, cambia è sempre da scoprire, pur nella coerenza della personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci si rassegna alla perdita di interesse, non prendendo assolutamente in considerazione di tradire, ci si adagia all'idea della normalità nel non fare più sesso.


Ma io dicevo che chi parla per prima condiziona il gruppo e che quindi il disinteresse può non essere diffuso come è apparso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie? Perché?
> Sto cercando di vedere in profondità.
> Poi se ti piace sentirti una pozzanghera...è un gusto tuo.
> Non hai avuto autori che ti sono piaciuti? Non segui una saga?
> ...


Stai facendo la furbetta: hai fatto un esempio, calzante.
Qui non si parla di libri che non ci piacciono e che quindi non leggiamo.
O di libri che iniziamo a leggere e poi abbandoniamo.
Qui si parla di libri che ci sono piaciuti, abbiamo riletto, però... dopo un po' la stessa minestra stufa.
Difficile ammetterlo?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

A me non è successo di perdere il desiderio verso mio marito, nemmeno dopo 20 anni
L'ho perso quando non ho più riconosciuto mio marito, nelle idee, nelle priorità, nei progetti. Allora tutto è scomparso.
Non capisco la perdita di desiderio dovuto all'invecchiamento, ai cambiamenti fisici o cose così
Non credo minimamente che tutte le donne perdano interesse per il sesso a una certà età, semplicemente erano donne per cui il sesso era un'appendice e con "usano" l'età per non dover più sentirsi obbligate a fare sesso.
Io non mi ricordo una volta che ho detto no a mio marito e sicuramente non ho mai fatto sesso perchè mi sentivo obbligato. Penso che il sesso sia qualcosa di piacevole, se non lo è non vedo perchè costringermi a farlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È nell’in Reciproco che si trova interesse. Specifico: quell’interesse


per certi uomini ci vuole reciprocità nell'attrazione.
In altri basta che abbia un minimo di bella presenza e la dia.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me non è successo di perdere il desiderio verso mio marito, nemmeno dopo 20 anni
> L'ho perso quando non ho più riconosciuto mio marito, nelle idee, nelle priorità, nei progetti. Allora tutto è scomparso.
> Non capisco la perdita di desiderio dovuto all'invecchiamento, ai cambiamenti fisici o cose così
> Non credo minimamente che tutte le donne perdano interesse per il sesso a una certà età, semplicemente erano donne per cui il sesso era un'appendice e con "usano" l'età per non dover più sentirsi obbligate a fare sesso.
> Io non mi ricordo una volta che ho detto no a mio marito e sicuramente non ho mai fatto sesso perchè mi sentivo obbligato. Penso che il sesso sia qualcosa di piacevole, se non lo è non vedo perchè costringermi a farlo.


Moooooooo’ si. Quotone specialmente sull’appendice


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io dicevo che chi parla per prima condiziona il gruppo e che quindi il disinteresse può non essere diffuso come è apparso.


 dipende dal tipo di confidenza, ho sentito anche risposte tipo "parla per te", tra altre persone.
Non è condizionare, si raccoglie la confidenza di quella persona, la settantenne attiva se avesse parlato secondo me vi sareste stupite della risposta che vi avrebbe dato l'astinente.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai facendo la furbetta: hai fatto un esempio, calzante.
> Qui non si parla di libri che non ci piacciono e che quindi non leggiamo.
> O di libri che iniziamo a leggere e poi abbandoniamo.
> Qui si parla di libri che ci sono piaciuti, abbiamo riletto, però... dopo un po' la stessa minestra stufa.
> Difficile ammetterlo?


Le persone non sono racconti scritti ma sono storie che si scrivono giorno per giorno..


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me non è successo di perdere il desiderio verso mio marito, nemmeno dopo 20 anni
> L'ho perso quando non ho più riconosciuto mio marito, nelle idee, nelle priorità, nei progetti. Allora tutto è scomparso.
> Non capisco la perdita di desiderio dovuto all'invecchiamento, ai cambiamenti fisici o cose così
> Non credo minimamente che tutte le donne perdano interesse per il sesso a una certà età, semplicemente erano donne per cui il sesso era un'appendice e con "usano" l'età per non dover più sentirsi obbligate a fare sesso.
> Io non mi ricordo una volta che ho detto no a mio marito e sicuramente non ho mai fatto sesso perchè mi sentivo obbligato. *Penso che il sesso sia qualcosa di piacevole, se non lo è non vedo perchè costringermi a farlo.*


*
*esatto , è questo il punto, non la mancanza di desiderio. Non è più piacevole con quella persona. Per vari motivi


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le persone non sono racconti scritti ma sono storie che si scrivono giorno per giorno..


miiiii , la frase del giorno!!!
Profonda.  Da mettere nei baci perugina.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lei è attratto da uno che si sente playboy.
> Tu lo ammiri perché ti senti incapace di esserlo, pensi di non esserlo.
> 
> Mi spiego. Guardiamo gli attori (per chi l’ha visto lo stesso Brad Pitt in Burn After Reading) come possano essere uomini insignificanti o affascinanti a seconda della parte.


Uhm... no.
Lui ha avuto molte donne, è la sua fama nel giro e indiscutibilmente ha caratteristiche fisiche e un modo di porsi che piace alle donne. Esistono persone in entrambi i generi che scatenano desiderio più di altre a più persone e che vivono le relazioni in funzione di questo modo di gestire la sessualità, che non è il mio. 
Non sento di ammirarli: io sono sostanzialmente monogamo. Posso essere attratto da più donne contemporaneamente ma mi piace gestirne una sola alla volta perché amo i legami forti e più del sesso sono attratto dall'intensità dei sentimenti. Non mi interessa avere relazioni di solo sesso, anche se mi piace farlo. Allo stesso tempo credo che un uomo capace di risultare seducente presso molte donne sia visivamente, olfattivamente e tattilmente più gradevole della media. Se a questo aggiungi che l'esperienza può risultare determinante per saper fare sesso bene con la partner, non posso non ammettere che non si sia sentita la differenza con me. Siamo realisti, eh. 
Sarebbe altrettanto vero il contrario.
Insomma, se io vado con una che ritengo "stragnocca" e che so che ha la fila dei pretendenti e che all'atto pratico scopa pure benissimo, magari quel che ho a casa dopo non lo trovo più così stimolante come prima.
Qualcosa ti cambia. Magari scopro che quello che voglio è altro. Sessualmente parlando, si intende, i sentimenti li lascio da parte.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè secondo me, molti uomini funzionano come le donne. Non basta mettere la mano sul pacco per provare interesse.


Temo di essere tra quegli uomini...


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per certi uomini ci vuole reciprocità nell'attrazione.
> In altri basta che abbia un minimo di bella presenza e la dia.


Se la da, lo prende quindi è un interesse reciproco, e comunque l’attrazione c’è, se no vuol dire che si è andato a puttane, lei la da dietro compenso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le persone non sono racconti scritti ma sono storie che si scrivono giorno per giorno..


Ahahahha
Peccato che l'esempio del libro l'abbia fatto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
Che poi ha trasformato in "autore" 
Un politico :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no.
> Lui ha avuto molte donne, è la sua fama nel giro e indiscutibilmente ha caratteristiche fisiche e un modo di porsi che piace alle donne. Esistono persone in entrambi i generi che scatenano desiderio più di altre a più persone e che vivono le relazioni in funzione di questo modo di gestire la sessualità, che non è il mio.
> Non sento di ammirarli: io sono sostanzialmente monogamo. Posso essere attratto da più donne contemporaneamente ma mi piace gestirne una sola alla volta perché amo i legami forti e più del sesso sono attratto dall'intensità dei sentimenti. Non mi interessa avere relazioni di solo sesso, anche se mi piace farlo. Allo stesso tempo credo che un uomo capace di risultare seducente presso molte donne sia visivamente, olfattivamente e tattilmente più gradevole della media. Se a questo aggiungi che l'esperienza può risultare determinante per saper fare sesso bene con la partner, non posso non ammettere che non si sia sentita la differenza con me. Siamo realisti, eh.
> Sarebbe altrettanto vero il contrario.
> ...


io manco in questo mi riconosco
Finirò in psicanalisi pesante
Non me ne frega un cazzo di come è uno con le altre donne e soprattutto mai mi informerei su come è a letto. 
Sono altre le cose che muovono il desiderio


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> miiiii , la frase del giorno!!!
> Profonda.  Da mettere nei baci perugina.


Io se mi dovessi sentire considerato la stessa minestra penserei che sia il momento di voltare pagina


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se la da, lo prende quindi è un interesse reciproco, e comunque l’attrazione c’è, se no vuol dire che si è andato a puttane, lei la da dietro compenso.


se intendi come interesse reciproco che si cerca sesso, è una cosa. Per cui basta che ci stia una vale l'altra.
Se si parla di attrazione è un'altra.
Spesso quando si incassa il rifiuto è perchè dell'altro non si è attratti.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ahahahha
> Peccato che l'esempio del libro l'abbia fatto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]
> Che poi ha trasformato in "autore"
> Un politico :sonar:


Meglio manuali tecnici. Vedi il problema è lo risolvi..


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no.
> Lui ha avuto molte donne, è la sua fama nel giro e indiscutibilmente ha caratteristiche fisiche e un modo di porsi che piace alle donne. Esistono persone in entrambi i generi che scatenano desiderio più di altre a più persone e che vivono le relazioni in funzione di questo modo di gestire la sessualità, che non è il mio.
> Non sento di ammirarli: io sono sostanzialmente monogamo. Posso essere attratto da più donne contemporaneamente ma mi piace gestirne una sola alla volta perché amo i legami forti e più del sesso sono attratto dall'intensità dei sentimenti. Non mi interessa avere relazioni di solo sesso, anche se mi piace farlo. Allo stesso tempo credo che un uomo capace di risultare seducente presso molte donne sia visivamente, olfattivamente e tattilmente più gradevole della media. Se a questo aggiungi che l'esperienza può risultare determinante per saper fare sesso bene con la partner, non posso non ammettere che non si sia sentita la differenza con me. Siamo realisti, eh.
> Sarebbe altrettanto vero il contrario.
> ...


Cioè tua moglie ha avuto tutto ed ora che è ritornata da te picche per te? 
Cazzo stai con una così?

PS Se ho capito male mi scuso


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io se mi dovessi sentire considerato la stessa minestra penserei che sia il momento di voltare pagina


 quindi se mancasse il sesso, perchè lei non è piu attratta ma ti vuole bene e neanche cerca altrove, tu la lasceresti?


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [/B]esatto , è questo il punto, non la mancanza di desiderio. Non è più piacevole con quella persona. Per vari motivi


:up:


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cioè tua moglie ha avuto tutto ed ora che è ritornata da te picche per te?
> Cazzo stai con una così?
> 
> PS Se ho capito male mi scuso


Mah, se io avessi la certezza di cosa pensa mia moglie - e le donne in generale - non sarei qui.
Lo sai che sono sempre tutte e solo ipotesi a scadenza temporale, pronte a essere smentite nell'arco di poco tempo, alle quali devi dare il peso che hanno realmente? Cioè delle parole che le compongono. 
Alla fine come tutti lasci da parte le ragioni e trovi le soluzioni.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi se mancasse il sesso, perchè lei non è piu attratta ma ti vuole bene e neanche cerca altrove, tu la lasceresti?


No non parlo solo di sesso..
Si tratta di che valore ho io per lei.
Sono stato contento quando scendevo si graduatoria per i figli.
Ora  contento che pian piano sto risalendo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, se io avessi la certezza di cosa pensa mia moglie - e le donne in generale - non sarei qui.
> Lo sai che sono sempre tutte e solo ipotesi a scadenza temporale, pronte a essere smentite nell'arco di poco tempo, alle quali devi dare il peso che hanno realmente?
> Alla fine come tutti lasci da parte le ragioni e trovi le soluzioni.


guarda i fatti
Quelli non mentono e non si modificano


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No non parlo solo di sesso..
> *Si tratta di che valore ho io per lei.*
> Sono stato contento quando scendevo si graduatoria per i figli.
> Ora  contento che pian piano sto risalendo.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io se mi dovessi sentire considerato la stessa minestra penserei che sia il momento di voltare pagina


Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.

E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure sta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai facendo la furbetta: hai fatto un esempio, calzante.
> Qui non si parla di libri che non ci piacciono e che quindi non leggiamo.
> O di libri che iniziamo a leggere e poi abbandoniamo.
> Qui si parla di libri che ci sono piaciuti, abbiamo riletto, però... dopo un po' la stessa minestra stufa.
> Difficile ammetterlo?


A me non succede. 
Forse è carattere.
Certo che ho fatto il paragone del libro, ma per spiegare il motivo per cui viene abbandonato. Una persona è u libro infinito.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> guarda i fatti
> Quelli non mentono e non si modificano


Esatto.
Le spiegazioni sono inutili.
Non risolvono. Sono altre parole che si aggiungono alle parole.
I fatti sono indiscutibilmente quelli a cui si deve guardare.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.
> 
> E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure s*ta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti*


E anche qui non sono d'accordo
Se ti desidero non devi inventarti nulla, se non ti desidero puoi inventarti qualunque cosa ma continuo a non desiderarti


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.
> 
> E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure sta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti


Sempre minestra è, alla fine.
Non diventa bistecca.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, se io avessi la certezza di cosa pensa mia moglie - e le donne in generale - non sarei qui.
> Lo sai che sono sempre tutte e solo ipotesi a scadenza temporale, pronte a essere smentite nell'arco di poco tempo, alle quali devi dare il peso che hanno realmente? Cioè delle parole che le compongono.
> Alla fine come tutti lasci da parte le ragioni e trovi le soluzioni.


Ma l’ammore di tua moglie per l’altro è stato così totalizzante da svuotarla completamente? 
Ripeto che speranze hai?
Lo fai per tua figlia per problemi economici, bene. Ma va chiavare fuori che ti risolleva sient’ a me.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non succede.
> Forse è carattere.
> Certo che ho fatto il paragone del libro, ma per spiegare il motivo per cui viene abbandonato. Una persona è u libro infinito.


Questo paragone del libro lo faccio mio.
Ci sono libri fondamentali per la nostra esistenza: li leggi, li rileggi, li studi, li continui a sfogliare.
Ma alla fine ne apri comunque altri. E a volte succede che ti ricapita tra le mani uno di quei libri fondamentali...


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma l’ammore di tua moglie per l’altro è stato così totalizzante da svuotarla completamente?
> Ripeto che speranze hai?
> Lo fai per tua figlia per problemi economici, bene. Ma va chiavare fuori che ti risolleva sient’ a me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me non è successo di perdere il desiderio verso mio marito, nemmeno dopo 20 anni
> *L'ho perso quando non ho più riconosciuto mio marito, nelle idee, nelle priorità, nei progetti. Allora tutto è scomparso*.
> Non capisco la perdita di desiderio dovuto all'invecchiamento, ai cambiamenti fisici o cose così
> Non credo minimamente che tutte le donne perdano interesse per il sesso a una certà età, semplicemente erano donne per cui il sesso era un'appendice e con "usano" l'età per non dover più sentirsi obbligate a fare sesso.
> Io non mi ricordo una volta che ho detto no a mio marito e sicuramente non ho mai fatto sesso perchè mi sentivo obbligato. Penso che il sesso sia qualcosa di piacevole, se non lo è non vedo perchè costringermi a farlo.


Per me è così.
Ma anche se la persona si spegne rispetto alle cose che l’hanno sempre coinvolta, vivificata è resa interessante e il partner non la scuote per chiederle dove è finito il suo gusto della vita. 

A volte si dice che una coppia senza figli si spegne e io credo che sia vero, ma i figli non sono solo quelli carnali (che comunque crescono ed escono dalla progettualità di coppia per creare una propria) ma soprattutto sono progetti di cose da costruire insieme che siano l’orto o il giro del mondo non cambia molto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le persone non sono racconti scritti ma sono storie che si scrivono giorno per giorno..


:up:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.
> 
> E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure sta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti





danny ha detto:


> Sempre minestra è, alla fine.
> Non diventa bistecca.


Sessualmente parlando il discorso della minestra (o del libro) è calzante.
Poi un essere umano non è solo sesso, una relazione coniugale è molto di più, una famiglia è ancora di più.
Capite che se il sesso è venuto a monotonia non è che poi uno butti tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... no.
> Lui ha avuto molte donne, è la sua fama nel giro e indiscutibilmente ha caratteristiche fisiche e un modo di porsi che *piace alle donne.* Esistono persone in entrambi i generi che scatenano desiderio più di altre a più persone e che vivono le relazioni in funzione di questo modo di gestire la sessualità, che non è il mio.
> Non sento di ammirarli: io sono sostanzialmente monogamo. Posso essere attratto da più donne contemporaneamente ma mi piace gestirne una sola alla volta perché amo i legami forti e più del sesso sono attratto dall'intensità dei sentimenti. Non mi interessa avere relazioni di solo sesso, anche se mi piace farlo. Allo stesso tempo *credo* *che un uomo capace di risultare seducente presso molte donne sia visivamente, olfattivamente e tattilmente più gradevole della media. Se a questo aggiungi che l'esperienza può risultare determinante per saper fare sesso bene* con la partner, non posso non ammettere che non si sia sentita la differenza con me. Siamo realisti, eh.
> Sarebbe altrettanto vero il contrario.
> ...


Sei contraddittorio e svalutante.
Tanto è vero che chi ti legge qui ti immagina all’opposto di quello che sei.
Ma sei tu che ti descrivi così.
Se insisti poi ti credono tutti, magari pure tua moglie.
Silvano e Patty non se li fila nessuno. Richiamo quello che ho detto della interpretazione di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> io manco in questo mi riconosco
> Finirò in psicanalisi pesante
> Non me ne frega un cazzo di come è uno con le altre donne e soprattutto mai mi informerei su come è a letto.
> Sono altre le cose che muovono il desiderio


Figurati io.
Ma è una fantasia (un po’ adolescenziale) del figo che acchiappa le donne che è degli uomini.
Tipo “...mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana...”


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io se mi dovessi sentire considerato la stessa minestra penserei che sia il momento di voltare pagina


Soprattutto non bisogna considerarsi la stessa minestra.
È indubbio che qualcuno lo possa essere.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei contraddittorio e svalutante.
> Tanto è vero che chi ti legge qui ti immagina all’opposto di quello che sei.
> Ma sei tu che ti descrivi così.
> Se insisti poi ti credono tutti, magari pure tua moglie.
> ...


Infatti: da un lato [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sembra un tipo invidiabile in quanto a capacità di far colpo sulle donne.
Dall'altra parte, quando si mette in relazione alla moglie e alle sue storie, si svaluta: a sentire lui sembra quasi che la moglie l'abbia sposato come ripiego, che abbia fatto un madornale errore e che lui è decisamente inadeguato.
Danny, siamo tutti con te: falle vedere chi sei.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.
> 
> E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure sta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti


Diciamo che sarebbe auspicabile ogni tanto un bel piatto di linguine con le vongole, e condividere questo desiderio. Se non sono linguine va bene anche una carbonara.
Tanto per rompe la "monogamia"
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Monotonia


----------



## oriente70 (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma l’ammore di tua moglie per l’altro è stato così totalizzante da svuotarla completamente?
> Ripeto che speranze hai?
> Lo fai per tua figlia per problemi economici, bene. Ma va chiavare fuori che ti risolleva sient’ a me.


Per me ci sta già pensando. O già ha lo spazzolino da denti da un'altra..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti: da un lato @_danny_ sembra un tipo invidiabile in quanto a capacità di far colpo sulle donne.
> Dall'altra parte, quando si mette in relazione alla moglie e alle sue storie, si svaluta: a sentire lui sembra quasi che la moglie l'abbia sposato come ripiego, che abbia fatto un madornale errore e che lui è decisamente inadeguato.
> Danny, siamo tutti con te: falle vedere chi sei.


Oh io lo conosco! È un figo!
È un po’ noioso però :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh io lo conosco! È un figo!
> È un po’ noioso però :carneval:


:rotfl:
Mi sa di un po' troppo serio, in verità...


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei contraddittorio e svalutante.
> Tanto è vero che chi ti legge qui ti immagina all’opposto di quello che sei.
> Ma sei tu che ti descrivi così.
> *Se insisti poi ti credono tutti, magari pure tua moglie.
> ...


Mia moglie sa che io piaccio o posso piacere, si lamenta che accade _genericamente_ più di lei. 
Non è un caso che mi controlli il cellulare. Lo ha ammesso lei, eh. La paura di perdermi ce l'ha, comunque.
E' a me che piacciono poche donne. Quando accade però provo un forte coinvolgimento, fisico e mentale.
Non ho il carattere del playboy, ci siamo capiti, che deve di base essere almeno "piacione" e decisamente meno coinvolto nelle relazioni. Il fatto che accada che io litighi in alcune occasioni nella vita reale con le donne ti fa comprendere come nelle relazioni metta me stesso, come sono, non come voglio apparire. Non è produttivo, se vogliamo, per attrarre in termini numerici e sessuali, se deve essere questo l'obiettivo. Io mi stanco presto a essere "tattico".
Ma forse è meglio che riveda il mio modo di rapportarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa che io piaccio o posso piacere, si lamenta che accade _genericamente_ più di lei.
> Non è un caso che mi controlli il cellulare. Lo ha ammesso lei, eh. La paura di perdermi ce l'ha, comunque.
> E' a me che piacciono poche donne. Quando accade però provo un forte coinvolgimento, fisico e mentale.
> Non ho il carattere del playboy, ci siamo capiti, che deve di base essere almeno "piacione" e decisamente meno coinvolto nelle relazioni. Il fatto che accada che io litighi in alcune occasioni nella vita reale con le donne ti fa comprendere come nelle relazioni metta me stesso, come sono, non come voglio apparire. Non è produttivo, se vogliamo, per attrarre in termini numerici e sessuali, se deve essere questo l'obiettivo. Io mi stanco presto a essere "tattico".
> Ma forse è meglio che riveda il mio modo di rapportarmi.


Danny tu non devi essere tattico
Tu devi essere leggero. IO NON SO PIU' COME DIRTELO.


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Danny tu non devi essere tattico
> Tu devi essere leggero. IO NON SO PIU' COME DIRTELO.


Passa ai fatti.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Danny tu non devi essere tattico
> *Tu devi essere leggero*. IO NON SO PIU' COME DIRTELO.


Eh, questo intendo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa che io piaccio o posso piacere, si lamenta che accade _genericamente_ più di lei.
> Non è un caso che mi controlli il cellulare. Lo ha ammesso lei, eh. La paura di perdermi ce l'ha, comunque.
> E' a me che piacciono poche donne. Quando accade però provo un forte coinvolgimento, fisico e mentale.
> Non ho il carattere del playboy, ci siamo capiti, che deve di base essere almeno "piacione" e decisamente meno coinvolto nelle relazioni. Il fatto che accada che io litighi in alcune occasioni nella vita reale con le donne ti fa comprendere come nelle relazioni metta me stesso, come sono, non come voglio apparire. Non è produttivo, se vogliamo, per attrarre in termini numerici e sessuali, se deve essere questo l'obiettivo. Io mi stanco presto a essere "tattico".
> Ma forse è meglio che riveda il mio modo di rapportarmi.


Chiaro che è gelosissima: se ti piace un'altra per lei è un guaio grosso, visto che non sei tipo da avventuretta...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, questo intendo.


Ecco bravo. Vediamo le prossime volte che ci si incontra se ti stai applicando


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco bravo. Vediamo le prossime volte che ci si incontra se ti stai applicando


Mi viene in mente quel cartone animato in cui Paperina intima a Paperino "irascibile" di arrabbiarsi di meno perché altrimenti lo avrebbe lasciato.
A lui accade di tutto, catastrofi comprese, ma si sforza per tutto il tempo di mantenere un sorriso...
Mi viene da ridere solo a pensarci...


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere che la vivi quasi come una sorta di gesto "caritatevole" nei tuoi confronti, e questo ti infastidisce.



Si.
credo tu abbia ragione. Potrebbe essere anche questo.


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma dai che c’è tanta salsiccia fuori.



Ahahah...credimi..ne sono più che consapevole...:rotfl::rotfl:
Il discorso è che nonostante tutto, ho dei valori che non riesco a bypassare ...limite mio ovviamente. 
Una volta, una persona a cui tengo molto, mi disse che sono una di quelle persone che non tradirebbero mai...pur sapendo che lo avevo già abbondantemente fatto.
semplicemente non la vivo bene.


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vuoi essere amata, non desiderata.
> Mica pizza e fichi...



Una cosa non deve escludere l'altra .
anzi.
chi ama dovrebbe desiderare di più...o forse ha ragione lui..sono io che ho un concetto di amore e coppia un Po utopistico...


----------



## spleen (5 Aprile 2018)

L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
  Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
  “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.

  Sto con lei da ventisei anni, più alcuni di fidanzamento, non l’ho tradita, non credo mi abbia tradito. Sono sposato, non cieco, vedo bene le altre donne e ci sono alcune che mi piacciono, sulle quali faccio a volte qualche pensiero “indecente” ma non sono mai riuscito a vedermi nella quotidianità con loro e a dirla tutta nemmeno parzialmente. Non riesco a intravedere in loro nessuna possibilità di formare quel “branco” che siamo io e lei adesso, nessun motivo che possa essere altrettanto forte per essere quello che è adesso lei per me. Se tra di noi dovesse finire rimarrei da solo, come un lupo solitario senza il suo branco, anche un lupo riesce a vivere senza il suo branco. 
  Sono consapevole che tutto potrebbe finire ma mentre un tempo ero sbigottito da questo, adesso, che sono più il là con gli anni riesco ad intravederlo e a classificarlo nel novero delle possibilità e delle umane vicende. Non è più cosa rara e aliena, dopo quello che è successo al mio amico fraterno è concreta possibile realtà ma non ne ho più paura.

  Quando ci mettemmo insieme ci furono delle persone che mi dissero che non era “adeguata” io invece vedevo in lei del buono che col tempo si è rivelato, si è manifestato in tutta la sua forza. Vedevo del buono per me, vedevo la sua capacità di trasmettermi quella “humanitas” che avevo perso o che non avevo mai avuto, sciocco orgoglioso incompetente dei rapporti umani qual’ ero. Lei ha sostenuto cose che io non sarei riuscito a sostenere, maniche rimboccate è stata lo spirito, il trascinamento, la volontà della nostra coppia perché ci ha creduto, perché ci credeva, perché ci crede. (Non so se ci crederà in futuro ovviamente. )

  Tra di noi iniziò come “amanti”, giovanissima lei, un poco più maturo io, nel tempo le cose sono cambiate come siamo cambiati noi. Da amanti ad amici a complici a persone che non possono fare a meno di guardarsi con forza e desiderio. Quel desiderio che tra noi non si è mai spento, che ha trovato nelle nostre trasformazioni nuove possibilità. Era una ragazzatta magra, quasi ossuta, nel tempo si è ammorbidita e questo mi fa impazzire di desiderio. Ma è un desiderio che non è possibile saziare, nonostante il sesso tra di noi non sia mai mancato se non per brevi periodi problematici di salute di lei. E’ quel desiderio insaziabile di possedere completamente un altro essere umano, impossibile da realizzare nella teoria e nella pratica che è stato ed è la fiamma che arde tra noi.

  Non voglio insegnare niente a nessuno, per molte persone è diverso, ho solo cercato di descrivere. Con lacune, sicuramente, e senza certamente avere la pretesa di aver capito fino in fondo, perché potremmo stare a disquisire per anni, riempiendo il forum di erudite e psicologicamente corrette osservazioni, ma rimarrebbe comunque una parte di mistero, l’attrazione ha al suo fondo un mistero ancestrale.
E’ una dichiarazione di amore verso di lei? Si, anche. 

Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...


direi di si spleen :inlove:


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti: da un lato @_danny_ sembra un tipo invidiabile in quanto a capacità di far colpo sulle donne.
> Dall'altra parte, quando si mette in relazione alla moglie e alle sue storie, si svaluta: a* sentire lui sembra quasi che la moglie l'abbia sposato come ripiego, che abbia fatto un madornale errore e che lui è decisamente inadeguato.*
> Danny, siamo tutti con te: falle vedere chi sei.


Anni fa il compagno di mia madre aveva una certa somiglianza con un noto attore USA, tanto che un po' tutti noi quando passavano in Tv i film con quell'attore restavamo vagamente imbarazzati perché ci sembrava di vedere lui.
Un giorno lo feci presente a mia madre, che dimostrò di essere a conoscenza della cosa ma mi intimò di fare silenzio e di non dirlo mai a lui, perché altrimenti si sarebbe potuto montare la testa.
A volte capita che per gelosia, paura o per insicurezza, quindi anche in maniera _inconscia_, si tenda a svalutare il proprio partner o a non dargli il giusto valore. In questo ambito secondo me rientrano anche quelle considerazioni fatte da lei sull'amante, inopportune in una valutazione oggettiva, ma secondo me molto valide per annichilirmi il giusto e per far sì che lei riacquistasse valore  dopo il tradimento. Non lo ritengo un comportamento studiato, ma una reazione inconscia a un'insicurezza patologica e un tentativo di non essere svalutata a sua volta. Il sesso e l'attrazione secondo questa logica vanno di pari passo: sono molto, molto funzionali alla valutazione di sé.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...


In un certo qual modo molte sensazioni che hai descritto - benissimo, a dire il vero - mi appartengono.


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa che io piaccio o posso piacere, si lamenta che accade _genericamente_ più di lei.
> Non è un caso che mi controlli il cellulare. Lo ha ammesso lei, eh. La paura di perdermi ce l'ha, comunque.
> E' a me che piacciono poche donne. Quando accade però provo un forte coinvolgimento, fisico e mentale.
> Non ho il carattere del playboy, ci siamo capiti, che deve di base essere almeno "piacione" e decisamente meno coinvolto nelle relazioni. Il fatto che accada che io litighi in alcune occasioni nella vita reale con le donne ti fa comprendere come nelle relazioni metta me stesso, come sono, non come voglio apparire. Non è produttivo, se vogliamo, per attrarre in termini numerici e sessuali, se deve essere questo l'obiettivo. Io mi stanco presto a essere "tattico".
> Ma forse è meglio che riveda il mio modo di rapportarmi.




Mi ritrovo spesso in quello che scrivi.. .
Non è che hai una sorella gemella separata alla nascita?. .


----------



## LipScarlett (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...




Questo è quello che intendo io per coppia...
grazie per averlo condiviso.
in un momento in cui si pensa non possa esistere veramente un rapporto così, fa bene all'anima leggere del contrario. Anche se rimarca ancor di più quello che non si ha.
grazie.


----------



## ologramma (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che questa apparente banalità riporti il desiderio sul piano della relazione che consiste di molti fattori, ma che deve avere una base di fiducia solida che dà la possibilità di litigare e sapere che si resterà insieme.


se leggi tutto ci sta anche quello che dici.
Nel mio caso io ci credo nella mia relazione ufficiale e non voglio cambiarla , perchè?  va be ma tanto mi ripeto sempre


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente quel cartone animato in cui Paperina intima a Paperino "irascibile" di arrabbiarsi di meno perché altrimenti lo avrebbe lasciato.
> A lui accade di tutto, catastrofi comprese, ma si sforza per tutto il tempo di mantenere un sorriso...
> Mi viene da ridere solo a pensarci...


Vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...


E non ci si annoia...aumenta l’intimità.


----------



## mistral (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che al di là della considerazione che possa o non possa esserci, di fatto SIAMO la stessa minestra.
> 
> E tutto sommato il problema è se "sta all'altro" fare uno sforzo e immaginare di mangiare una minestra diversa, oppure sta a noi proporci nel quotidiano (per quanto possibile) in modo un po' diverso dai giorni precedenti


Io bevo un solo caffè al giorno.Dopo pranzo,da decenni ma il piacere ed il gusto di sorseggiarlo non viene mai meno.
Se una cosa ti piace,ami anche sia sempre la stessa.
Certo che se domani lo sentissi amaro,bruciato....la voglia di cambiare mi verrebbe,ma se il gusto è sempre quello no.
Qui di se una cosa piace ,può  anche piacere a lungo.
Mi marito mi interroga e mi ha sempre interrogata spesso sull’argomento.Lui è un romantico e da sempre ci tiene a dirmi che per lui è sempre come la prima volta,che ogni volta è diverso e c’è sempre un motivo nuovo per desiderarmi e ogni volta qualche sensazione fisica o emotiva lo stupisce ancora.
Abbiamo avuto anche noi periodi di noia ma generalmente è sempre una sensazione che si arricchisce di particolari nuovi strada facendo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io bevo un solo caffè al giorno.Dopo pranzo,da decenni ma il piacere ed il gusto di sorseggiarlo non viene mai meno.
> Se una cosa ti piace,ami anche sia sempre la stessa.
> Certo che se domani lo sentissi amaro,bruciato....la voglia di cambiare mi verrebbe,ma se il gusto è sempre quello no.
> Qui di se una cosa piace ,può  anche piacere a lungo.
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista, e perfino lo condivido

Di converso non mi sconvolgerei se, seguendo questa metafora, tu confidassi che pur piacendoti il caffè, l'altro giorno al bar dopo pranzo, hai voluto provare il ginseng (per dire)


----------



## mistral (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, e perfino lo condivido
> 
> Di converso non mi sconvolgerei se, seguendo questa metafora, tu confidassi che pur piacendoti il caffè, l'altro giorno al bar dopo pranzo, hai voluto provare il ginseng (per dire)


Certamente,ma non perché abbia un calo di desiderio nei confronti dell’ottimo caffè che la mia super automatica di casa mi fornisce.
Era in risposta alla solita minestra che si da per scontato che ti faccia passare la fame .


----------



## mistral (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. Noi siamo il branco, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...


Potresti essere mio marito sotto copertura.
Io sono molto più stronza


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Certamente,ma non perché abbia un calo di desiderio nei confronti dell’ottimo caffè che la mia super automatica di casa mi fornisce.
> Era in risposta alla solita minestra che si da per scontato che ti faccia passare la fame .


Siamo qui infatti a disquisire su questo "appetito" calante

Quanto alla "ottima minestra" anche qui dipende da come viene servita, giorno dopo giorno, tenendo presente che in teoria quello è il ristorante dove, volente o nolente, vai a mangiare quotidianamente

E talvolta (come spesso si legge) il ristorante o è chiuso per turno, o c'è del nifitume in giro che scoraggia appetiti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo qui infatti a disquisire su questo "appetito" calante
> 
> Quanto alla "ottima minestra" anche qui dipende da come viene servita, giorno dopo giorno, tenendo presente che in teoria quello è il ristorante dove, volente o nolente, vai a mangiare quotidianamente
> 
> E talvolta (come spesso si legge) il ristorante è chiuso per turno


Il paragone con la solita minestra l’ho sempre trovato improprio e totalmente inadeguato perché paragona il sesso a una funzione fisiologica, ma soprattutto a una funzione fisiologica che necessita di varietà. Invece il sesso, di coppia, è l’espressione del legame e creatore e vivificatore del legame stesso. Considerare noioso ciò che crea la relazione è una negazione della relazione ed è porsi nella posizione di chi è fuori dalla relazione e usa l’altro solo come stimolo e soddisfazione di sé.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone con la solita minestra l’ho sempre trovato improprio e totalmente inadeguato perché paragona il sesso a una funzione fisiologica, ma soprattutto a una funzione fisiologica che necessita di varietà. Invece il sesso, di coppia, è l’espressione del legame e creatore e vivificatore del legame stesso. Considerare noioso ciò che crea la relazione è una negazione della relazione ed è porsi nella posizione di chi è fuori dalla relazione e usa l’altro solo come stimolo e soddisfazione di sé.


Ma infatti anche io..

E non lo paragono tanto al sesso quanto alla relazione a tutto tondo, sesso e tutto il resto

Anche voglia di parlarsi, per dire.. 
Anche stimolo a confidarsi la più banale stupidaggine, ma in ottica diversa, e da posizioni diverse dalle solite posizioni conosciute 

Il sesso è un sintomo, da misurare con le pinze, a tutto tondo, non solo con statistiche variegate


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Certamente,ma non perché abbia un calo di desiderio nei confronti dell’ottimo caffè che la mia super automatica di casa mi fornisce.
> Era in risposta alla solita minestra che si da per scontato che ti faccia passare la fame .


Immagino che tu non mangi pasta al ragù tutti i giorni.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone con la solita minestra l’ho sempre trovato improprio e totalmente inadeguato perché paragona il sesso a una funzione fisiologica, ma soprattutto a una funzione fisiologica che necessita di varietà. Invece il sesso, di coppia, è l’espressione del legame e creatore e vivificatore del legame stesso. Considerare noioso ciò che crea la relazione è una negazione della relazione ed è porsi nella posizione di chi è fuori dalla relazione e usa l’altro solo come stimolo e soddisfazione di sé.


Per me mangiare è piacere.
E come tutti i piaceri gode anche nella varietà.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me mangiare è piacere.
> E come tutti i piaceri gode nella varietà.


Infatti, ma non c’entra un cazzo con il sesso :carneval:


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti, ma non c’entra un cazzo con il sesso :carneval:


C'entra poco, perché al sesso sono legati spesso i sentimenti e anche una funzione un po' vista come secondaria negli ultimi tempi che è quella riproduttiva.
Inoltre interagire con un risotto al gorgonzola è decisamente meno complesso che con un qualunque rappresentante dell'altro sesso.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2018)

Però ho notato che il modo in cui mangiano le persone è in grado di rappresentare il loro carattere e soprattutto l'atteggiamento che hanno verso i piaceri della vita e darti anche una vaga idea di conseguenza di come potrebbero essere nell'amplesso.  Un invito a cena dice molte cose della persona con cui si è a tavola.
Ovviamente non può definire l'attrazione e il desiderio.
Però, per dire, l'altro giorno la mia collega mi ha fatto notare la mia routinarieta' a pranzo, ovvero il fatto che da anni mangi più o meno le stesse cose in ufficio, ovvero io sia fedele a un'abitudine.
La scelta per me ha una logica, diciamo, digestiva è pratica. Allo stesso tempo non sono attirato dal cambiare tanto per.
E le abitudini mi piacciono.
Se cambio devo mangiare meglio, non inseguire una novità.
E in effetti questo dice molto di me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> C'entra poco, perché al sesso sono legati spesso i sentimenti e anche una funzione un po' vista come secondaria negli ultimi tempi che è quella riproduttiva.
> Inoltre interagire con un risotto al gorgonzola è decisamente meno complesso che con un qualunque rappresentante dell'altro sesso.


Le relazioni sono complicate e impegnative...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però ho notato che il modo in cui mangiano le persone è in grado di rappresentare il loro carattere e soprattutto l'atteggiamento che hanno verso i piaceri della vita e darti anche una vaga idea di conseguenza di come potrebbero essere nell'amplesso.  Un invito a cena dice molte cose della persona con cui si è a tavola.
> Ovviamente non può definire l'attrazione e il desiderio.
> Però, per dire, l'altro giorno la mia collega mi ha fatto notare la mia routinarieta' a pranzo, ovvero il fatto che da anni mangi più o meno le stesse cose in ufficio, ovvero io sia fedele a un'abitudine.
> La scelta per me ha una logica, diciamo, digestiva è pratica. Allo stesso tempo non sono attirato dal cambiare tanto per.
> ...


...e mangi più di quanto ci si aspetti


----------



## ipazia (5 Aprile 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
> Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo corpo da toccare, il suo sapore. C’è poco di razionale in questo desiderio e molto di istintuale. *Noi siamo il branco*, siamo il clan, siamo la coppia di persone diversissime tra di loro che si sono volute, accettate, che si sono programmate un futuro quando non sembrava possibile averlo e ci sono persino riuscite…. A volte come nel branco ci sono i ringhi ed i morsi ma noi siamo il branco ed il branco vive in noi, ci piaccia o no.
> “Litigare”(civilmente s’intende) è chiedere, è pretendere, è vedere, è rapportarsi, è cercare è smussare è colloquiare è far capire è mediare. Una coppia che non litiga può fare queste cose in modo diverso ma spesso non le fa affatto. Dare per scontato il proprio o l’altrui interesse non funziona, tacere non funziona, aspettarsi non funziona, per me. L’ immobilismo scivola a poco a poco nel disinteresse, dal disinteresse nasce la ricerca di altro. E’ aleatorio pensare di essere in coppia e riuscire a comunicare in modo telepatico, non siamo dei klingon. E’aleatorio pensare di scindere, di essere una cosa sotto le lenzuola, e altro al di fuori. Voglio essere intero, noi vogliamo essere interi, raccattare e cercare pezzi da incollare non fa per me.
> 
> ...
















....e tutto quel che ci sta in mezzo...


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco. A mia moglie ho chiesto "Se io ti tradissi, come reagiresti".
> Ho ottenuto la stessa risposta.



Tua moglie riesce sempre a farmi irritare.

Ma un bel vaffanculo non ti scappa mai?

Con quello che ha fatto lei, e parlo di tutto, anche se tu la giustifichi sempre, addirittura ucciderti?  Boh.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tua moglie riesce sempre a farmi irritare.
> 
> Ma un bel vaffanculo non ti scappa mai?
> 
> Con quello che ha fatto lei, e parlo di tutto, anche se tu la giustifichi sempre, addirittura ucciderti?  Boh.


Scappare scappa a tutti.
Le parole sono sempre parole ed esprimono rabbia, paura, rancore, angoscia...
Bisogna solo interpretarle.
A volte perché qualcosa non avvenga basta solo che resti celato.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


Cara Brunetta, capiti a fagiolo.

Nell'ultimo anno io e mia moglie lo stiamo provando sulla nostra pelle e la cosa non è affatto divertente.

Le cause? Boh, credo che quelle più scontate siano quelle più veritiere: routine quotidiana, voglia di qualcosa di nuovo...

Si parte magari da un banale "lei non mi fa più pompini e io non glie la lecco più", che porta inevitabilmente al non cercarsi più come prima, perchè quelle volte che capita di fare sesso, risulta tutto un pò banale. E la cosa peggiore, è che in un matrimonio d'annata, si tende a non parlare tanto dei problemi di letto tra partners.

Rimango fermamente convinto comunque che 20 anni di relazione abbiano il loro peso nel problema.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, capiti a fagiolo.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno io e mia moglie lo stiamo provando sulla nostra pelle e la cosa non è affato divertente.
> 
> ...


Innegabile.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, capiti a fagiolo.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno io e mia moglie lo stiamo provando sulla nostra pelle e la cosa non è affato divertente.
> 
> ...


Prova a cambiare location.. torna a rifarlo in auto, al cinema, 
Trova un qualcosa che vi stimoli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, capiti a fagiolo.
> 
> Nell'ultimo anno io e mia moglie lo stiamo provando sulla nostra pelle e la cosa non è affatto divertente.
> 
> ...





Hellseven ha detto:


> Innegabile.


Credo che i vostri casi siano talmente diversi che concordare sulle cause (quella poi) mi pare proprio una semplificazione rassicurante.
Ma la freddezza con il partner non è come i capelli bianchi che arrivano quando vogliono loro.
Il problema è il livello di comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova a cambiare location.. torna a rifarlo in auto, al cinema,
> Trova un qualcosa che vi stimoli.


Sono quasi consigli da terapeuta, ma che dati da uno specialista hanno la funzione di far capire.
Non è carino pensare che per aver voglia di fare sesso con me hai bisogno di far finta di essere diciottenni che non hanno una casa, quando a diciott’anni sognavamo una casa.
Allora cos’è che cerchiamo di ritrovare dei diciott’anni?
Solo che era tutto nuovo? O che gli ormoni era in subbuglio? O l’idea di fare una cosa proibita? O il fatto che tutto era precario perché non si conoscevano posizioni e reazioni del proprio e altrui corpo?


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quasi consigli da terapeuta, ma che dati da uno specialista hanno la funzione di far capire.
> Non è carino pensare che per aver voglia di fare sesso con me hai bisogno di far finta di essere diciottenni che non hanno una casa, quando a diciott’anni sognavamo una casa.
> *Allora cos’è che cerchiamo di ritrovare* dei diciott’anni?
> Solo che era tutto nuovo? O che gli ormoni era in subbuglio? O l’idea di fare una cosa proibita? O il fatto che tutto era precario perché non si conoscevano posizioni e reazioni del proprio e altrui corpo?


Emozioni.
Se svuoti il sesso dalle emozioni non ti interessa più.
Devi creare emozioni.
Se non le trovi nel solito partner le cerchi fuori.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quasi consigli da terapeuta, ma che dati da uno specialista hanno la funzione di far capire.
> Non è carino pensare che per aver voglia di fare sesso con me hai bisogno di far finta di essere diciottenni che non hanno una casa, quando a diciott’anni sognavamo una casa.
> Allora cos’è che cerchiamo di ritrovare dei diciott’anni?
> Solo che era tutto nuovo? O che gli ormoni era in subbuglio? O l’idea di fare una cosa proibita? O il fatto che tutto era precario perché non si conoscevano posizioni e reazioni del proprio e altrui corpo?


Certe volte cercare di riprovare certe emozioni è divertente ... Soprattutto quando le vivi con un'altra testa.
Il tempo passa e non torna .
Ma provare non fa male ... Oddio un po' di mal di schiena arriva ..
Non  far finta di avere 18 anni .. ma di  avere un po' di sana follia.


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

è possibile anche ritrovare il desiderio con delle trasgressioni. Trasgredire non significa farlo in tre o sperimentare posizioni da Spiderman, a volte possono bastare scosse molto modeste. Un bel tacco 12 ad esempio a me ha sempre fatto effetto. Mia moglie mi ha spesso chiesto cose che le piacevano particolarmente. Non resta che provare. Il sesso dovrebbe essere quanto di più lontano esista dalla monotonia, ma spesso siamo noi i primi a scordarcene.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

Anni fa conoscemmo in un villaggio naturista una coppia con due bambine di 6 e 7 anni.
Era la loro prima volta per quel tipo di vacanza.
Ci raccontarono che negli ultimi anni l'essere genitori a tempo pieno, con due figlie a distanza ravvicinata, aveva reso il loro rapporto di coppia un po' stanco. Sintetizzo, ovviamente, perché il discorso che loro fecero era molto più articolato e condivisibile. Così per cercare un po' di emozioni avevano deciso per una vacanza in un villaggio dove stare nudi tutto il giorno. L'emozione di ri-vedere il corpo del partner in contesti inusuali e sotto luci diverse credo facesse loro bene.
A loro bastava solo quello. Ri-vedersi così, con un pizzico, un minimo, di trasgressione alle  convenzioni legate al pudore. Nient'altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> è possibile anche ritrovare il desiderio con delle trasgressioni. Trasgredire non significa farlo in tre o sperimentare posizioni da Spiderman, a volte possono bastare scosse molto modeste. Un bel tacco 12 ad esempio a me ha sempre fatto effetto. Mia moglie mi ha spesso chiesto cose che le piacevano particolarmente. Non resta che provare. Il sesso dovrebbe essere quanto di più lontano esista dalla monotonia, ma spesso siamo noi i primi a scordarcene.


 capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia. 
Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


Mia moglie i complimenti se mi vesto bene me li fa.
Tuo marito è veramente poco complice, mannaggia.
Il tacco 12 è un gioco di seduzione. Mia moglie lo faceva uscendo senza intimo d'estate con un vestitino addosso.
E' la stessa cosa. Scateni la libido del partner e dalla seduzione trai eccitazione.
Io avevo il cuore in gola quando lei usciva così. Da brividi.


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.



Non conosco la tua storia. Quello che posso dirti è che a me fa piacere che mia moglie esca con il tacco 12 anche quando va con le amiche.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


Bisogna farci partecipi per un giudizio.
Tacco 12 in lingerie va bene: provvedi, ti aspettiamo in maremma


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie i complimenti se mi vesto bene me li fa.
> Tuo marito è veramente poco complice, mannaggia.
> Il tacco 12 è un gioco di seduzione. Mia moglie lo faceva uscendo senza intimo d'estate con un vestitino addosso.
> E' la stessa cosa. *Scateni la libido del partner e dalla seduzione trai eccitazione.*
> Io avevo il cuore in gola quando lei usciva così. Da brividi.



Anzi...quando esce così le scrivo cose sconce su whatsapp in continuazione.


----------



## patroclo (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> *Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?*
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


...mollarlo?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mollarlo?


Meglio l’amante


----------



## Hellseven (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che i vostri casi siano talmente diversi che concordare sulle cause (quella poi) mi pare proprio una semplificazione rassicurante.
> Ma la freddezza con il partner non è come i capelli bianchi che arrivano quando vogliono loro.
> Il problema è il livello di comunicazione.


In verità io non so nulla del suo caso, ma trovo che quelle due affermazioni - qualunque sia l'esperienza personale che le ha generate - siano condivisibili: sicuramente la routine e il passare del tempo incidono sulla passione e sul desiderio in una coppia.
C'è che affronta la cosa, ci lavora su, si riprende, non si riprende, c'è chi non ha la lucidità per rendersrene conto ecc. ecc..... ma l'amore del primo anno NON può essere quello del ventesimo anno.
Io credo.


----------



## ivanl (6 Aprile 2018)

Io lo subisco, come un po' di gente qua dentro...mia moglie non e' mai stata una passionale e ora, forse la menopausa, la stanchezza, lo stress per il lavoro, mi ha detto che il sesso e' l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri e che io ero libero di gestirla come mi pareva...ho aspettato, ho insistito un po' e poi, di fronte ai continui rifiuti, la sto gestendo come meglio mi pare. 
L'argomento non e' piu' in discussione, ci vediamo la sera e la mattina, lei fa la sua vita h24 al lavoro, io gestisco figlio e affari correnti della famiglia e tutti sono felici


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


Se ti mostri qua ti apprezzerò volentieri..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti mostri qua ti apprezzerò volentieri..[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 ma non mi dire!!!


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non mi dire!!!


E un po' di gratificazione non guasta mai...[emoji39]


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


vedi dico sempre le coppie delle volte sono male assortite o anche lo diventano con il tempo.


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> è possibile anche ritrovare il desiderio con delle trasgressioni. Trasgredire non significa farlo in tre o sperimentare posizioni da Spiderman, a volte possono bastare scosse molto modeste. Un bel tacco 12 ad esempio a me ha sempre fatto effetto. Mia moglie mi ha spesso chiesto cose che le piacevano particolarmente. Non resta che provare. Il sesso dovrebbe essere quanto di più lontano esista dalla monotonia, ma spesso siamo noi i primi a scordarcene.





Sacrosante parole .
Ma quando non succede nulla neanche in quel caso?
Io ho provato di tutto negli anni.
dalla lingerie di un certo tipo ( che poi è la mia passione) al tacco 12.
dalla danza del ventre a corsi di burlesque. 
Week end in castelli toscani a romantici Picnick notturni in giardino.
cene elaborate, vestiti sexy, e chi più ne ha più ne metta...
Ho persino realizzato un calendario erotico tutto per lui...
il risultato???...litigi su litigi....
per non parlare di proporre cose fuori dal letto o che prevedano giocattoli...
Mi sono arresa.
ha vinto lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sacrosante parole .
> Ma quando non succede nulla neanche in quel caso?
> Io ho provato di tutto negli anni.
> dalla lingerie di un certo tipo ( che poi è la mia passione) al tacco 12.
> ...


Fatti n’amico.


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sacrosante parole .
> Ma quando non succede nulla neanche in quel caso?
> Io ho provato di tutto negli anni.
> dalla lingerie di un certo tipo ( che poi è la mia passione) al tacco 12.
> ...


seguito a dire che :"*Chi ha* i *denti non ha* il *pane* e *chi ha* il *pane non ha* i *denti*"


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> seguito a dire che :"*Chi ha* i *denti non ha* il *pane* e *chi ha* il *pane non ha* i *denti*"


Sempre così ...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> seguito a dire che :"*Chi ha* i *denti non ha* il *pane* e *chi ha* il *pane non ha* i *denti*"





oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre così ...


Quotone


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fatti n’amico.




Fatto anche questo.
Ma non fa per me.
nonostante sia una persona a cui voglio bene , e che mi sopporta ogni giorno, dandomi tantissimo , ...io non lo amo.
Mi sento sporca ...e come se lo stessi usando.
Non giudico chi riesce a godere semplicemente del sesso...o del sesso mescolato ad altro in termini di affetto , semplicemente io non riesco...
È un mio limite.
un mio modo di essere .
un mio modo di vivere la sessualità .
devo essere totalizzante.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Fatto anche questo.
> Ma non fa per me.
> nonostante sia una persona a cui voglio bene , e che mi sopporta ogni giorno, dandomi tantissimo , ...io non lo amo.
> Mi sento sporca ...e come se lo stessi usando.
> ...


Ma lo usi ...


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Fatto anche questo.
> Ma non fa per me.
> nonostante sia una persona a cui voglio bene , e che mi sopporta ogni giorno, dandomi tantissimo , ...io non lo amo.
> Mi sento sporca ...e come se lo stessi usando.
> ...


E allora molla tutto. Oh! se sei totalizzante trovati il totale . Anche se la somma fa il totale.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Fatto anche questo.
> Ma non fa per me.
> nonostante sia una persona a cui voglio bene , e che mi sopporta ogni giorno, dandomi tantissimo , ...io non lo amo.
> Mi sento sporca ...e come se lo stessi usando.
> ...


Non è la persona giusta, sicuramente.


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma lo usi ...



Non più.
Anche se lui vorrebbe.
E non si sente usato.
lui mi vuole bene.
e sa come la Penso, sa quello che Vivo, sa come sto reagendo...la situazione non riguarda solo il calo del desiderio...Non più.
al momento passa le giornate a farmi le prediche...


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è la persona giusta, sicuramente.




Ero convinta fosse l'uomo che ho sposato la persona giusta....
Ero.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ero convinta fosse l'uomo che ho sposato la persona giusta....
> Ero.


E lascialo. Non stai bene con il marito nemmeno con l’amante. Trovati l’ammore. Non capisco, o si accetta un tipo di vita anche se na chiavica o si cambia. Boh. Mai fatte ste menate del cazzo. Si vuole senza pagare.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sacrosante parole .
> Ma quando non succede nulla neanche in quel caso?
> Io ho provato di tutto negli anni.
> dalla lingerie di un certo tipo ( che poi è la mia passione) al tacco 12.
> ...


Non esiste un unico modo per sedurre un uomo. O una donna.
In ogni caso, l'apice della seduzione è arrivare a "stupire", ovvero fare qualcosa che si palesa in forte opposizione all'idea che l'altro ha di te, qualcosa che non si aspetta, ma che vorrebbe che tu facessi.
Mia moglie quando usciva senza intimo mi eccitava perché questo gesto, adottato da lei, mi stupiva.
Avevo tanti anni fa (ormai) una relazione con una che faceva di peggio ma senza che io mi coinvolgessi più di tanto. Perché in quest'ultimo caso erano sempre gesti che le riconoscevo come coerenti con la sua personalità.


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E lascialo. Non stai bene con il marito nemmeno con l’amante. Trovati l’ammore. Non capisco, o si accetta un tipo di vita anche se na chiavica o si cambia. Boh. Mai fatte ste menate del cazzo. Si vuole senza pagare.



Hai perfettamente ragione. 
Forse sto imparando ad accettare quello che ho...
o forse sto iniziando a fare i conti per quello che dovrò pagare...Non lo so.
quello che so è che ho smesso di crederci.
Devo solo prendere atto che qualcosa è cambiato in me.
per ora sto elaborando il lutto...


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E lascialo. Non stai bene con il marito nemmeno con l’amante. Trovati l’ammore. Non capisco, o si accetta un tipo di vita anche se na chiavica o si cambia. Boh. Mai fatte ste menate del cazzo. Si vuole senza pagare.


L'amore spesso finisce, è un fatto.

Se uno deve fare i salti mortali per resuscitare un desiderio morto e sepolto, meglio darci un taglio, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> Forse sto imparando ad accettare quello che ho...
> o forse sto iniziando a fare i conti per quello che dovrò pagare...Non lo so.
> quello che so è che ho smesso di crederci.
> ...


Scusa ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste un unico modo per sedurre un uomo. O una donna.
> In ogni caso, l'apice della seduzione è arrivare a "stupire", ovvero fare qualcosa che si palesa in forte opposizione all'idea che l'altro ha di te, qualcosa che non si aspetta, ma che vorrebbe che tu facessi.
> Mia moglie quando usciva senza intimo mi eccitava perché questo gesto, adottato da lei, mi stupiva.
> Avevo tanti anni fa (ormai) una relazione con una che faceva di peggio ma senza che io mi coinvolgessi più di tanto. Perché in quest'ultimo caso erano sempre gesti che le riconoscevo come coerenti con la sua personalità.




È questo il problema. 
Lui vorrebbe che io non facessi nulla.
E se questa teoria fosse giusta, ora che ho smesso di vestirmi per sedurlo, che ho smesso di viziarlo..o di cercarlo...dovrebbe notare la differenza.
invece è solo più rilassato e sereno.


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scusa ma quanti anni hai?



43


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> 43


E vai che hai ancora da dare e lascia il maritino a crogiolarsi nella sua passività


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> 43


Aumenta il numero di amici...


----------



## Cuore2018 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sacrosante parole .
> Ma quando non succede nulla neanche in quel caso?
> Io ho provato di tutto negli anni.
> dalla lingerie di un certo tipo ( che poi è la mia passione) al tacco 12.
> ...


Hai tanta pazienza, complimenti, e non sono ironica.
Dev'essere un uomo che comunque stimi molto e con cui la vita è piacevole, perché io l'avrei mandato a cagare ben prima della danza del ventre.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione.
> Forse sto imparando ad accettare quello che ho...
> o forse sto iniziando a fare i conti per quello che dovrò pagare...Non lo so.
> quello che so è che ho smesso di crederci.
> ...


No elaborare il lutto ... Ripianifica tutto ..


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Hai tanta pazienza, complimenti, e non sono ironica.
> Dev'essere un uomo che comunque stimi molto e con cui la vita è piacevole, perché io l'avrei mandato a cagare ben prima della danza del ventre.


Prova con la Zumba [emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No elaborare il lutto ... Ripianifica tutto ..


Vuole tutto. Ripianificare vuol dire accettare che non si può averlo. Solo piagnistei mah.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Da quello che scrive ha fatto di tutto il marito.
O ha fatto di tutto per quello che vuole lei e non lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da quello che scrive ha fatto di tutto il marito.
> O ha fatto di tutto per quello che vuole lei e non lui.


Qua abbiamo lei. Quindi lui è quello che dice lei.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> È questo il problema.
> Lui vorrebbe che io non facessi nulla.
> E se questa teoria fosse giusta, ora che ho smesso di vestirmi per sedurlo, che ho smesso di viziarlo..o di cercarlo...dovrebbe notare la differenza.
> invece è solo più rilassato e sereno.


La seduzione si basa sulla condivisione del 'giardino segreto'.
Tutto quello che si nasconde perché incoerente con l'immagine ufficiale ma che rivela personalità molto piu' complesse e coinvolgenti, che riescono a emozionare nel momento in cui si rivelano in esclusiva.
La prevedibilità è nemica del desiderio. È il motivo per cui dopo anni le emozioni cominciano a indebolirsi fino a che nulla del partner sembra più stupirci.
Ma ne siamo sicuri?
Sicura che non c'è qualcosa di te che potrebbe emozionarlo se la scoprisse?
Ah, il giardino segreto ovviamente deve piacere a lui altrimenti non ottiene alcun effetto.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> È questo il problema.
> Lui vorrebbe che io non facessi nulla.
> E se questa teoria fosse giusta, ora che ho smesso di vestirmi per sedurlo, che ho smesso di viziarlo..o di cercarlo...dovrebbe notare la differenza.
> invece è solo più rilassato e sereno.


Ma se tu ADESSO provassi a fare qualcosa per TE e non per sedurre lui o chi altri...
Troveresti sconvolgente questa prospettiva?

A partire dal vestirti per trovarti seducente TE (tanto per fare un esempio balordo)

Senza andare a fare verifiche su verifiche, anzi evitando proprio di cadere nella dinamica della verifica...

Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qua abbiamo lei. Quindi lui è quello che dice lei.


E tutto li


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste un unico modo per sedurre un uomo. O una donna.
> In ogni caso, l'apice della seduzione è arrivare a "stupire", ovvero fare qualcosa che si palesa in forte opposizione all'idea che l'altro ha di te, qualcosa che non si aspetta, ma che vorrebbe che tu facessi.
> Mia moglie quando usciva senza intimo mi eccitava perché questo gesto, adottato da lei, mi stupiva.
> Avevo tanti anni fa (ormai) una relazione con una che faceva di peggio ma senza che io mi coinvolgessi più di tanto. Perché in quest'ultimo caso erano sempre gesti che le riconoscevo come coerenti con la sua personalità.


Oh... passando per cazzate si può arrivare al nocciolo.
Stupire che significa?
Non farsi credere conosciuti totalmente. 
Sentire per sé e trovare nell’altro che c’è altro oltre il conosciuto.
Oh, ma ci deve essere altro, bisogna coltivare la propria ricchezza e saperla vedere nell’a
tro.
Ma se si deve stupire solo con il tacco la poveretta che se lo mette tutti i giorni (Santa martire subito) che deve fare, mettersi la tuta del meccanico?
Non vi pare che tacchi e simili siano espedienti, come mettere il pepe nel minestrone?
Non si può vedere la profondità dell’altro essere umano?


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh... passando per cazzate si può arrivare al nocciolo.
> Stupire che significa?
> Non farsi credere conosciuti totalmente.
> Sentire per sé e trovare nell’altro che c’è altro oltre il conosciuto.
> ...



e cosa ci sarebbe di male nell'utilizzare piccole dosi di un esaltatore di sapidità?


----------



## random (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Ero convinta fosse l'uomo che ho sposato la persona giusta....
> Ero.



A volte la cosa più difficile da fare è ammettere con se stessi che ci si è sbagliati. Spesso è un processo lungo e dall'esito incerto. Io al tuo posto, proverei a prendere un po le distanze da lui, ma anche dall'altro. Così, per vedere cosa succede. Ed accetterei serenamente l'eventualità che possa capitarmi qualcosa di bello e forse inaspettato.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> seguito a dire che :"*Chi ha* i *denti non ha* il *pane* e *chi ha* il *pane non ha* i *denti*"


Straquoto


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se tu ADESSO provassi a fare qualcosa per TE e non per sedurre lui o chi altri...
> Troveresti sconvolgente questa prospettiva?
> 
> A partire dal vestirti per trovarti seducente TE (tanto per fare un esempio balordo)
> ...



Sconvolgente?...no. affatto.
Non è che mi vestissi sempre  e solo per lui .
Ma è difficile spiegarlo.
provo con un esempio.
prima ho scritto che una mia passione è la lingerie. 
L'ho sempre amata. Ma con il tempo è diventato altro.
negli ultimi anni era l'unica cosa che mi facesse sentire femminile. 
Ho coltivato la mia passione.
Ma per me.
Non per lui.
faceva bene a me sentire la seta sulla pelle.
era una specie di coccola che mi concedevo da sola.
e anche li...se mi cambiavo e lui entrava in camera...e mi trovava in sottoveste e autoreggenti, o in reggicalze o con altro....apriti cielo .
i commenti erano del tipo ..." ma non ti senti ridicola ? "
" ma non ti vergogni ad andare a lavorare così?. "....
Ecc...
ora ho smesso di comprarli...
di indossarli...
Sono mesi che indosso biancheria " normale ".
Perché ora mi sento veramente ridicola ad indossarli .
Ma quando apro quei cassetti...e sollevo quei triangolini impalpabili di pizzi e sete...mi viene il magone... come se avessi perso qualcosa.....e li chiudo con rabbia.
E lui non lo ha neanche notato...il cambiamento .
È vero che le cose le dobbiamo fare per noi.. sono d'accordissimo.
Ma è anche vero che in parte tendiamo a vederci un Po attraverso gli occhi di chi ci guarda...


----------



## mistral (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino che tu non mangi pasta al ragù tutti i giorni.


Il paragone del cibo non è certo calzante.
Variare il piatto in tavola è normale .Un piatto è sempre un piatto.
Una persona che ti piace non è un soprammobile,le parole che ci si dice anche facendo sesso,il luogo ,le posizioni non sono sempre le stesse.
Se fare sesso per anni con la stessa persona rende noi per primi la stessa minestra allora posso concordare sul discorso noia ,ma grazie a Dio siamo esseri viventi con mille sfaccettature e mille emozioni.Una volta ci piace essere dominati ed un’altra dominare,piace farlo nel letto sotto il piumone o di notte su una scala di pietra a picco sul mare,in macchina o sul divano,in piedi o in poltrona.
Si è  la stessa minestra se si decide di esserlo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Aprile 2018)

Quasi 15 anni fa (come passa il tempo) sono stato con una ragazza bellissima. Mi faceva impazzire, a letto ci sapeva fare alla grande. Ero pazzo di lei.
Tempo 7 mesi e sono arrivato a detestarla. Ho dovuto faticare a togliermela dalle scatole. 
Succede anche questo.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Grattando i "così detti" mai avuto cali di desiderio ... Ma ogni tanto devo  ravvivare la fiamma.


Facendo le corna...


----------



## oriente70 (6 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Facendo le corna...


Hahhahahhah..


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> UGUALE.
> 
> Oggi ne ho parlato con una cara amica, che è stata foriera di preziosi consigli.
> 
> ...


e) continua con le pippe....
NON TI AVVICINARE E NON FARLE INTENDERE CHE LA DESIDERI......."LA FINE DI TUTTO!"


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

levante ha detto:


> io lo sto vivendo negli ultimi mesi e l'ho vissuto nel periodo antecedente al tradimento per motivi diversi ... comune denominatore almeno per me è la mancanza di stima, di affiatamento da parte mia nei suoi confronti ...quando mi allontano mentalmente mi allontano anche fisicamente ,poi se stuzzicato reagisco , ma non prendo io l'iniziativa


Questo!


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È un'ipotesi che può essere valida in alcuni casi, ma non rappresentarne altri. Ed è anche vero che il rifiuto può accrescere il desiderio fino a farlo divenire ossessivo. Sono meccanismi molto variabili a seconda delle situazioni.
> Io credo che più spesso noi si valuti il desiderio di chi si ha di fronte sulla base del nostro: non è mai di più. L'eccedente non si coglie. E se il nostro è basso, ugualmente ci si riterrà insoddisfatti del desiderio altrui. Se è alto non si toglieranno i segnali di un calo non evidente del partner che, se capace di fingere, passa inosservato a lungo.
> Il desiderio che si coglie è sempre il nostro allo specchio. Per questo ci si arrabbia quando si viene rifiutati a lungo. Non si comprende come questo possa avvenire, dal momento che a noi pare così attraente. Solo a noi, però.


Ottima spiegazione.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Più che calo del desiderio per il partner io sto avendo un vero e proprio calo della libido.
> Dopo anni passati a cercar di sedurre mio marito in ogni modo possibile, e anni a respingere altri uomini...sto nella fase del " vorrei solo dormire Tranquilla "...
> Reagisco proprio male ad ogni approccio .
> È sufficiente una frase del tipo per me sei sexy da impazzire per farmi sentire presa in giro e reagire come una furia.


Meccanismi perversi...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> e cosa ci sarebbe di male nell'utilizzare piccole dosi di un esaltatore di sapidità?


Niente, ma non è una soluzione.
Se non c’è attrazione per la persona si trasferisce la ricerca di eccitazione a una situazione. 
Contenti chi lo fa, contenti tutti. Ma risolve il problema?
Forse era la partenza che era sbagliata?


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Onestamente?
> Non lo so.
> Forse sono talmente abituata ad essere invisibile ormai, che già faccio fatica a concepire che qualcuno si accorga di me.
> Essere poi considerata appetibile da alcuni , la vivo come una presa in giro.
> Un mix di rabbia, offesa e senso di stupore.


Ti devi aprire,e uscire dal guscio!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sconvolgente?...no. affatto.
> Non è che mi vestissi sempre  e solo per lui .
> Ma è difficile spiegarlo.
> provo con un esempio.
> ...


Però, scusa, di queste cose si parla.
Perché sono ridicola? Sto male? Non ti piace? Perché?
Cosa ti piace?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Il paragone del cibo non è certo calzante.
> Variare il piatto in tavola è normale .Un piatto è sempre un piatto.
> Una persona che ti piace non è un soprammobile,le parole che ci si dice anche facendo sesso,il luogo ,le posizioni non sono sempre le stesse.
> Se fare sesso per anni con la stessa persona *rende noi per primi la stessa minestra* allora posso concordare sul discorso noia ,ma grazie a Dio siamo esseri viventi con mille sfaccettature e mille emozioni.Una volta ci piace essere dominati ed un’altra dominare,piace farlo nel letto sotto il piumone o di notte su una scala di pietra a picco sul mare,in macchina o sul divano,in piedi o in poltrona.
> Si è  la stessa minestra se si decide di esserlo.


Questo mi pare importante.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quasi 15 anni fa (come passa il tempo) sono stato con una ragazza bellissima. Mi faceva impazzire, a letto ci sapeva fare alla grande. Ero pazzo di lei.
> Tempo 7 mesi e sono arrivato a detestarla. Ho dovuto faticare a togliermela dalle scatole.
> Succede anche questo.


Non ti piaceva la persona.
Ti piaceva usarla nel sesso.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè secondo me, molti uomini funzionano come le donne. Non basta mettere la mano sul pacco per provare interesse.


Brava! Sto fatto che la donna necessiti di motivazioni sentimentali va' sdoganato.Piuttosto sono le convenzioni sociali e gli aspetti fisiologici legati alla procreazione ,che condizionano (hanno condizionato) le scelte femminili,nello stereotipo , che pur sta cambiando nelle ultime generazioni.La sensibilità maschile è decifrabile almeno quanto quella femminile nella sessualità ; come ho sostenuto anche un uomo è in grado di simulare un orgasmo,ma non quanto non possa dissimulare un eccitamento . Ed in questo , sentimento o meno, è molto più esposto di una donna; visto che si parla di attrazione, passione ed eccitazione.


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mie? Perché?
> Sto cercando di vedere in profondità.
> Poi se ti piace sentirti una pozzanghera...è un gusto tuo.
> Non hai avuto autori che ti sono piaciuti? Non segui una saga?
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## LipScarlett (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però, scusa, di queste cose si parla.
> Perché sono ridicola? Sto male? Non ti piace? Perché?
> Cosa ti piace?



Si parla se entrambi lo si vuole.
da sola resta un monologo che non porta a nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sconvolgente?...no. affatto.
> Non è che mi vestissi sempre  e solo per lui .
> Ma è difficile spiegarlo.
> provo con un esempio.
> ...


Però.. questo è profondamente ingiusto

Se non ti senti ridicola e ti senti bene, no

Non è giusto e mi fa molto dispiacere leggere questo post, Perché non è giusto permettere a chiunque (sia il marito sia lo zio sia chiunque altro) di farci sentire meno bene di come ci sentiamo 

In fondo.. la lingerie non la deve nemmeno vedere nessuno, in fin dei conti

Non è un cappello o una capigliatura, che al limite boh.. la vede il mondo, è posso pure informarti che fai ridere il mondo.

Mi spiace ma davvero tantissimo


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati io.
> Ma è una fantasia (un po’ adolescenziale) del figo che acchiappa le donne che è degli uomini.
> Tipo “...mi imbarcai su un cargo battente bandiera liberiana...”


Buonanima...e Verdone imitava il maschio Alfa...Ma... già si vedeva nell'estetica nel portamento e nella mimica ,che non lo sarebbe mai stato. È una questione genetica,non culturale; anche se, applicando alcune tecniche è possibile affinare le capacità seduttive; in quanto non si tratta solo di ormoni,chimica ecc.
Comunque maschi e femmine Alfa secondo me si nasce.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Si parla se entrambi lo si vuole.
> da sola resta un monologo che non porta a nulla.


Vabbè, ma se vivi con una persona che non comunica e con cui non puoi comunicare perché ci stai?


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh io lo conosco! È un figo!
> È un po’ noioso però :carneval:


Ecco... anch'io, lo sono! E questo , al di là dell'avvenenza fisica è un handicap che il maschio Alfa non ha assolutamente. Altrimenti, si rischia di diventare come Furio....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2018)

Già raccontato. Ho una camicia da notte di seta pagata uno sproposito (regalo di nozze mia madre). Un misto di trasparenze e  pizzo, seta e spacchi. Indossata una sera e mi sono sentita dire “riesci a dormire con quella addosso”. È chiusa in una scatola da più di vent’anni


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa che io piaccio o posso piacere, si lamenta che accade _genericamente_ più di lei.
> Non è un caso che mi controlli il cellulare. Lo ha ammesso lei, eh. La paura di perdermi ce l'ha, comunque.
> E' a me che piacciono poche donne. Quando accade però provo un forte coinvolgimento, fisico e mentale.
> Non ho il carattere del playboy, ci siamo capiti, che deve di base essere almeno "piacione" e decisamente meno coinvolto nelle relazioni. Il fatto che accada che io litighi in alcune occasioni nella vita reale con le donne ti fa comprendere come nelle relazioni metta me stesso, come sono, non come voglio apparire. Non è produttivo, se vogliamo, per attrarre in termini numerici e sessuali, se deve essere questo l'obiettivo. Io mi stanco presto a essere "tattico".
> Ma forse è meglio che riveda il mio modo di rapportarmi.


Non è mai troppo tardi...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Buonanima...e Verdone imitava il maschio Alfa...Ma... già si vedeva nell'estetica nel portamento e nella mimica ,che non lo sarebbe mai stato. È una questione genetica,non culturale; anche se, applicando alcune tecniche è possibile affinare le capacità seduttive; in quanto non si tratta solo di ormoni,chimica ecc.
> Comunque maschi e femmine Alfa secondo me si nasce.


Io lo nacqui.:rotfl:
Ho visto un documentario (estremamente americano e con una descrizione della storia italiana da brividi) su Gianni Agnelli. Beh quello esprimeva una personalità strabordante anche solo con lo sguardo.
Però per quello che era poteva piacere o no.
Ma il maschio alfa alla Verdone è un poraccio (è romano, ma è usato da una psicoanalista molto profonda, quando scherza) e temo che troppi vorrebbero essere quello che si imbarca piuttosto che uno con una personalità interessante.
Ma Manuel Fantoni è un mito maschile adolescenziale e Agnelli è considerato affascinante perché ricco, mentre il resto della genìa Agnelli dimostra che i soldi non c’entrano nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco... anch'io, lo sono! E questo , al di là dell'avvenenza fisica è un handicap che il maschio Alfa non ha assolutamente. Altrimenti, si rischia di diventare come Furio....


Non noioso...si diventa.
Potrei aprire un thread


----------



## stany (6 Aprile 2018)

]L’altro ieri ho litigato con mia moglie, ho subìto la sua sporadica aggressività verbale che in certi frengenti sfoga su di me. Ieri sera dopo cena mi sono ritirato nel mio studiolo, dopo aver limitato, per un giorno intero, le comunicazioni a quelle di servizio. Ad un certo punto è arrivata con una fettina di mela, una richiesta di cessazione delle ostilità, si è seduta in braccio e ha cominciato a baciarmi…..
  Lo desideravo anch’ io, desidero lei, il suo volto, il suo 
  Sto con lei da ventisei anni, più alcuni di fidanzamento, non l’ho tradita....


Spleen...ti ho sempre letto con molto interesse; non conoscevo la tua situazione sentimentale, ne sono rimasto sorpreso.... Complimenti, la tua compagna dovrebbe leggere questa lettera.Sei una persona fortunata.Ti ammiro.


----------



## ipazia (6 Aprile 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sconvolgente?...no. affatto.
> Non è che mi vestissi sempre  e solo per lui .
> Ma è difficile spiegarlo.
> provo con un esempio.
> ...


Forse a volte potrebbe essere interessante capire con che occhi guardiamo noi gli occhi di chi ci guarda 

E perchè tolleriamo addosso certi sguardi. 

Però se posso permettermi....la prossima volta che provi il desiderio di chiudere con rabbia uno di quei cassetti, chiama vicino a te il tuo uomo, dolcemente (o come meglio funziona) e chiedigli, altrettanto dolcemente di appoggiare per un secondo, solo per un secondo, le dita sul bordo. E poi chiudi gli occhi, e il cassetto 

Che almeno le sue esternazioni del suo dolore, in quel momento, avrebbero un senso e un legame con la realtà. 
Gli doneresti un motivo semplice e concreto per cui essere tanto incazzato (con se stesso). 

Un abbraccio. 
E' orribile sentire quello sguardo sulla pelle.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi dico sempre le coppie delle volte sono male assortite o anche lo diventano con il tempo.


 col tempo si diventa disinteressati


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo nacqui.:rotfl:
> Ho visto un documentario (estremamente americano e con una descrizione della storia italiana da brividi) su Gianni Agnelli. Beh quello esprimeva una personalità strabordante anche solo con lo sguardo.
> Però per quello che era poteva piacere o no.
> Ma il maschio alfa alla Verdone è un poraccio (è romano, ma è usato da una psicoanalista molto profonda, quando scherza) e temo che troppi vorrebbero essere quello che si imbarca piuttosto che uno con una personalità interessante.
> Ma Manuel Fantoni è un mito maschile adolescenziale e Agnelli è considerato affascinante perché ricco, mentre il resto della genìa Agnelli dimostra che i soldi non c’entrano nulla.


Il denaro ed il potere sono un valore aggiunto; alla base deve esserci una predisposizione genetica ed un carisma non comune.


----------



## ologramma (7 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> col tempo si diventa disinteressati


non nel caso nostro  e di altri qui


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Brava! Sto fatto che la donna necessiti di motivazioni sentimentali va' sdoganato.Piuttosto sono le convenzioni sociali e gli aspetti fisiologici legati alla procreazione ,che condizionano (hanno condizionato) le scelte femminili,nello stereotipo , che pur sta cambiando nelle ultime generazioni.La sensibilità maschile è decifrabile almeno quanto quella femminile nella sessualità ; come ho sostenuto anche un uomo è in grado di simulare un orgasmo,ma non quanto non possa dissimulare un eccitamento . Ed in questo , sentimento o meno, è molto più esposto di una donna; visto che si parla di attrazione, passione ed eccitazione.


Piccolo problema di pompa idraulica.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già raccontato. Ho una camicia da notte di seta pagata uno sproposito (regalo di nozze mia madre). Un misto di trasparenze e  pizzo, seta e spacchi. Indossata una sera e mi sono sentita dire “riesci a dormire con quella addosso”. È chiusa in una scatola da più di vent’anni


Insieme a tuo marito?


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> non nel caso nostro  e di altri qui


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Il denaro ed il potere sono un valore aggiunto; alla base deve esserci una predisposizione genetica ed un carisma non comune.


C’è chi fa sentire una regina anche offrendo un gelato al parco.

E con questo intendo dire che appare re (affascinante) chi fa sentire regina.
Non conta aver viaggiato su un cargo, conta far sentire che si sta parlando con una persona che ci piacerebbe anche sul cargo.
Come scriveva Fitgerald di Gatsby “"Fece un sorriso comprensivo. Era uno di quei rari sorrisi che racchiudono un tocco di rassicurazione eterna, e nel quale ci si imbatte quattro o cinque volte nella vita. Per un istante affrontava l'eternità intera per poi concentrarsi su di te con un'irresistibile predilezione nei tuoi confronti. Ti comprendeva fino al punto in cui volevi essere compreso, credeva in te come tu vorresti credere in te stesso e ti assicurava che di te aveva esattamente l'impressione che, al tuo meglio, sapevi dare. Proprio a quel punto svanì.”
Guardate lo sguardo di Gianni Agnelli durante una intervista.
Guardate l’altr* così.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> capita da entrambe le parti. Io posso mettermi tacco 12 , sexy etc..... mio marito neanche un apprezzamento. Faccio lo stesso, uscendo con le amiche si arrabbia.
> Ora dimmi, cosa bisogna fare?
> Lui mi da per scontata, però è cosciente che per altri sarei appetitosa.
> Come vedi, varianti ce ne sono quante ne si vuole è l'interesse dentro che manca.


Non facendo riferimento al tuo caso specifico ma parlando in generale ti confesso che questa leggenda popolare della coppia in crisi di desiderio in cui si cerca di risollevare le sorti del rapporto con lei che si veste e si atteggia tipo personaggio di 50 sfumature di grigio e lui che dovrebbe recitare la parte dell’uomo di cro magnon al cinquanta per cento e di Casanova - e annesse doti amatorie - per l’altro cinquanta per cento, mi ha sempre dato l’idea di un rimedio efficace quanto andare in guerra affrontando una divisione corazzata armati di stuzzicadenti ...


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia. Quello che posso dirti è che a me fa piacere che mia moglie esca con il tacco 12 anche quando va con le amiche.


Ah vedi il mondo come e’ vario: io ne resterei colpito come mi colpisce un avviso di garanzia per un politico ....


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste un unico modo per sedurre un uomo. O una donna.
> In ogni caso, l'apice della seduzione è arrivare a "stupire", ovvero fare qualcosa che si palesa in forte opposizione all'idea che l'altro ha di te, qualcosa che non si aspetta, ma che vorrebbe che tu facessi.
> Mia moglie quando usciva senza intimo mi eccitava perché questo gesto, adottato da lei, mi stupiva.
> Avevo tanti anni fa (ormai) una relazione con una che faceva di peggio ma senza che io mi coinvolgessi più di tanto. Perché in quest'ultimo caso erano sempre gesti che le riconoscevo come coerenti con la sua personalità.


Ma perche’ ancora si va in giro per il mondo sperando di sedurre o essere sedotti? Alla nostra eta’? E no, jamm’ .... Penso che adesso i giochini di seduzione lasciano il tempo che trovano. Piacciamo o ci piacciono per come siamo e per come sono loro, non piu’ perche’ facciamo cosi’ o fanno coli’ . Sara’ che sto invecchiando. Ma la seduzione e’ sopravvalutata secondo me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non facendo riferimento al tuo caso specifico ma parlando in generale ti confesso che questa leggenda popolare della coppia in crisi di desiderio in cui si cerca di risollevare le sorti del rapporto con lei che si veste e si atteggia tipo personaggio di 50 sfumature di grigio e lui che dovrebbe recitare la parte dell’uomo di cro magnon al cinquanta per cento e di Casanova - e annesse doti amatorie - per l’altro cinquanta per cento, mi ha sempre dato l’idea di un rimedio efficace quanto andare in guerra affrontando una divisione corazzata armati di stuzzicadenti ...


ma io non mi vesto così apposta per lui, io mi vesto così spesso anche per andare al lavoro.
Per questo dico che mi dà per scontata e non vede iu attrative. Lui. 
Mentre è cosciente che vestità cosi in un contesto di puro divertimento attirerei.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma perche’ ancora si va in giro per il mondo sperando di sedurre o essere sedotti? Alla nostra eta’? E no, jamm’ .... Penso che adesso i giochini di seduzione lasciano il tempo che trovano. Piacciamo o ci piacciono per come siamo e per come sono loro, non piu’ perche’ facciamo cosi’ o fanno coli’ . Sara’ che sto invecchiando. Ma la seduzione e’ sopravvalutata secondo me.


Io credo che una seduzione possa avvenire perché l’altr* si mostra  “su di giri” e interpretiamo queste irrazionali esaltazione, euforia, magari fuori tempo, dipendenti da noi. E questo suscita speculari esaltazione ed euforia in noi.
Tutto questo ci fa ritrovare emozioni irrazionali tipicamente adolescenziali, fa sparire l’importanza di tutto e se si prova per qualcuno che non è il legittimo partner improvvisamente (magari a volte non improvvisamente) il legittimo appare una sfuocata imitazione di un genitore che ostacola il diritto di vivere quella storia.
Solo che la persona euforica può essere semplicemente squilibrata, reduce da tristi esperienze o, invece, sinceramente innamorata.
Difficile che il tradito possa manifestare euforia nella normale routine e ancor più difficile se scopre la tresca, più probabilmente mostrerà una esaltazione non proprio gradevolissima :embolo:


----------



## random (7 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ah vedi il mondo come e’ vario: io ne resterei colpito come mi colpisce un avviso di garanzia per un politico ....



e quindi?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> e quindi?


E quindi un paio di palle. Tu la vedi in un modo e io in un altro. E lo scrivo. Se non vuoi essere contraddetto, non scrivere ....


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Piccolo problema di pompa idraulica.


Non è quello.....e che , parafrasando Joe Squillo : oltre alla minchia c'è di più!


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è chi fa sentire una regina anche offrendo un gelato al parco.
> 
> E con questo intendo dire che appare re (affascinante) chi fa sentire regina.
> Non conta aver viaggiato su un cargo, conta far sentire che si sta parlando con una persona che ci piacerebbe anche sul cargo.
> ...


Anche lui, come Andreotti,disse che non si era mai innamorato nella vita....


----------



## random (7 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E quindi un paio di palle. Tu la vedi in un modo e io in un altro. E lo scrivo. Se non vuoi essere contraddetto, non scrivere ....


Il contraddittorio è sempre positivo. Ma non ho voglia di subire gli attacchi verbali dei maleducati come te. Se ti manca qualcosa cercala altrove. Se ti avanza qualcosa donala agli orfanelli. In nessun caso mi interessa il tuo paio di palle.


----------



## Outdider (7 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il contraddittorio è sempre positivo. Ma non ho voglia di subire gli attacchi verbali dei maleducati come te. Se ti manca qualcosa cercala altrove. Se ti avanza qualcosa donala agli orfanelli. In nessun caso mi interessa il tuo paio di palle.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frithurik (7 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il contraddittorio è sempre positivo. Ma non ho voglia di subire gli attacchi verbali dei maleducati come te. Se ti manca qualcosa cercala altrove. Se ti avanza qualcosa donala agli orfanelli. In nessun caso mi interessa il tuo paio di palle.


:up::applauso::up:


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Il contraddittorio è sempre positivo. Ma non ho voglia di subire gli attacchi verbali dei maleducati come te. Se ti manca qualcosa cercala altrove. Se ti avanza qualcosa donala agli orfanelli. In nessun caso mi interessa il tuo paio di palle.


E’ paradossale che a darmi del maleducato sia tu, che hai risposto con sarcasmo e sufficienza ad una mia mera constatazione e che e’ alla base della mia risposta di pari contenuto sgradevole. Ad ogni azione, per quanto mi riguarda, ne corrisponde un’altra uguale e contraria.
Quindi, fammi la cortesia, evita di fare commenti senza prima domandarti del perche’ hai ricevuto una determinata risposta.
Cio’ posto qualunque cosa io possa cercare di sicuro non sono fatti tuoi e piu’ che sicuro non ha proprio nulla a che vedere con te.
Quindi evitami, se puoi, altrimenti un po’ di sana maleducazione te la propino ben volentieri.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> :up::applauso::up:


 O chi si rivede.
Hai la memoria lunga tu vero?
Capisco, sei uno che porta rancore evidentemente.
Deve essere un fardello piuttosto pesante, ma tant’e’.
Stammi bene


----------



## Hellseven (7 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E’ bello vedere che ti accontenti di poco per divertirti. Fossero tutti cosi’ poco pretenziosi nella vita ...bravo


----------



## Outdider (8 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E’ bello vedere che ti accontenti di poco per divertirti. Fossero tutti cosi’ poco pretenziosi nella vita ...bravo


Caspita che permaloso..., vedo che t'accontenti di pochino anche tu


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2018)

ragazzi boni qui si parla di tutto , a che serve incazzarsi per cose che si scrivono solo per rispondere , tanto rimangono solo le nostre convinzioni di essere nel giusto per cui tacitamente comportiamoci come quelli che danno consigli ma non li seguiamo per niente, sono solo parole .
Per ritornare in tema , come sapete o ve ne siete accorti  mi sveglio presto e dopo essere andato sui siti dei giornali vengo qui nel mio angolino preferito per leggere i sviluppi delle vicende , ma mi trovo in disaccordo su questi scambi verbali mi ripeto, divago un po leggendo Il corriere della sera si parla del calo del desiderio come la mancanza di zinco del nostro organismo  , scrivono anche di cosa mangiare per non essere in deficit ,ho riflettuto : vuoi vede che tutto è dovuto alle diete che inibiscono questo elemento che serve per il nostro organismo?
La prendiamo per bona :sonar:


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazzi boni qui si parla di tutto , a che serve incazzarsi per cose che si scrivono solo per rispondere , tanto rimangono solo le nostre convinzioni di essere nel giusto per cui tacitamente comportiamoci come quelli che danno consigli ma non li seguiamo per niente, sono solo parole .
> Per ritornare in tema , come sapete o ve ne siete accorti  mi sveglio presto e dopo essere andato sui siti dei giornali vengo qui nel mio angolino preferito per leggere i sviluppi delle vicende , ma mi trovo in disaccordo su questi scambi verbali mi ripeto, divago un po leggendo Il corriere della sera si parla del calo del desiderio come la mancanza di zinco del nostro organismo  , scrivono anche di cosa mangiare per non essere in deficit ,ho riflettuto : vuoi vede che tutto è dovuto alle diete che inibiscono questo elemento che serve per il nostro organismo?
> La prendiamo per bona :sonar:


Buongiorno ... Lo zinco ha il suo perché..[emoji6]


----------



## random (8 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E’ paradossale che a darmi del maleducato sia tu, che hai risposto con sarcasmo e sufficienza ad una mia mera constatazione e che e’ alla base della mia risposta di pari contenuto sgradevole. Ad ogni azione, per quanto mi riguarda, ne corrisponde un’altra uguale e contraria.
> Quindi, fammi la cortesia, evita di fare commenti senza prima domandarti del perche’ hai ricevuto una determinata risposta.
> Cio’ posto qualunque cosa io possa cercare di sicuro non sono fatti tuoi e piu’ che sicuro non ha proprio nulla a che vedere con te.
> Quindi evitami, se puoi, altrimenti *un po’ di sana maleducazione* *te la propino ben volentieri*.



E' evidente, ma ne prendo atto.


----------



## Outdider (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... Lo zinco ha il suo perché..[emoji6]


Pare proprio di si


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Pare proprio di si


Pure una sana attività di sport da camera


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pure una sana attività di sport da camera


ma se manca sto zinco la libido ne risente , non è che io un po sopra peso ne ho accumulato troppo?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se manca sto zinco la libido ne risente , non è che io un po sopra peso ne ho accumulato troppo?


Lo devi scaricare ... Troppo zinco dopo te da alla testa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lo devi scaricare ... Troppo zinco dopo te da alla testa [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


parole sagge :sonar: prenderò provvedimenti


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> parole sagge :sonar: prenderò provvedimenti


Ma che parole sagge ... Resta un illusione ... Ora vado in piscina .. la camera è già rifatta e guai sgualcire il letto ...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma che parole sagge ... Resta un illusione ... Ora vado in piscina .. la camera è già rifatta e guai sgualcire il letto ...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


io la piscina la frequento durante la settimana , la domenica  riposo :sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma se manca sto zinco la libido ne risente , non è che io un po sopra peso ne ho accumulato troppo?


 quindi quando mi metto a dieta potrei avere un calo del desiderio. Devo leggere questo articolo


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> io la piscina la frequento durante la settimana , la domenica  riposo :sonar:


La Domenica mattina per me è come gli altri giorni ... Sveglia alle 06:00 per  le varie  partite dei figli... Che poi quando non trovano qualcosa non ci perdono un attimo a svegliarci  prima ...
Olo ma in piscina ci porti pure la consorte??


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi quando mi metto a dieta potrei avere un calo del desiderio. Devo leggere questo articolo


Da quello che leggo manco a pane e acqua te cala il desiderio [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo manco a pane e acqua te cala il desiderio [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Che leggi?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Che leggi?[emoji23]


Quello che scrive [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quello che scrive [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


E che scrive? So nu poco in calo neuronico.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E che scrive? So nu poco in calo neuronico.[emoji23]


Ce vole un po' de zinco


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ce vole un po' de zinco


No il zinco no. Il desiderio ce’, e altro che devo sostenere


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Che dura la vita [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ce vole un po' de zinco



 [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] Volevo sapere perché a   [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] il desiderio non cala. Hai notizie dirette in merito?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] Volevo sapere perché a   [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] il desiderio non cala. Hai notizie dirette in merito?[emoji33][emoji33]


No nessuna notizia in merito ...
Ha scritto che veste con tacco 12...
da presa [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No nessuna notizia in merito ...
> Ha scritto che veste con tacco 12...
> da presa [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


Miiii  solo per il tacco 12? Azz’ allora chi lo mette è ninfomane?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiii  solo per il tacco 12? Azz’ allora chi lo mette è ninfomane? [emoji23]





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiii  solo per il tacco 12? Azz’ allora chi lo mette è ninfomane? [emoji23]


No non è da ninfomane .. 
Ma se vedi una così non ti giri ??


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No non è da ninfomane ..
> Ma se vedi una così non ti giri ??


Resto li.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Resto li.[emoji23]


Pure io [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pure io [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Va beh. Ma qui si parlava del desiderio di [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No non è da ninfomane ..
> Ma se vedi una così non ti giri ??


Per raccattarla quando cade?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per raccattarla quando cade?


Pure ..


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per raccattarla quando cade?



 [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] si stat’ cazz’ e’ fa intervenire [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per raccattarla quando cade?


Con quelle scarpe si ha un raggio di azione limitato a un centinaio di metri..


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] si stat’ cazz’ e’ fa intervenire [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Te  sfruculiei


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Buongiorno Brunetta


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Brunetta


Inutile che fai o’ zez’ , con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non ci esce nient’


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Inutile che fai o’ zez’ , con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] non ci esce nient’


Solo per un buongiorno .[emoji52]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Solo per un buongiorno .[emoji52]


Fatt’ accatta’ a’ chi non t’ sap’


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fatt’ accatta’ a’ chi non t’ sap’ [emoji23]


Sempre così ... Chi mi conosce mi evita [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre così ... Chi mi conosce mi evita [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Appunto, non ti ha cacato proprio


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Appunto, non ti ha cacato proprio [emoji23]


Come giusto


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come giusto


Cambia forum


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cambia forum[emoji112]


Interessante consiglio [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]..


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Interessante consiglio [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]..


Fammi sapere se ne trovi uno a do’ si pareia.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fammi sapere se ne trovi uno a do’ si pareia.[emoji12]


Dopo tocca fa la fila dal dottore [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ologramma (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La Domenica mattina per me è come gli altri giorni ... Sveglia alle 06:00 per  le varie  partite dei figli... Che poi quando non trovano qualcosa non ci perdono un attimo a svegliarci  prima ...
> Olo ma in piscina ci porti pure la consorte??


no lei palestra, l'altro anno ci andavo 4 volte a settimana ora per problemini alla spalla ho ridotto a tre e un po meno vasche.
Per la cronaca mi sveglio di solito alle 4 o 5 dipende se vado a letto presto o un po più tardi , ho cambiato abitudini con la pensione e la fuoriuscita dei bimbi:sonar:


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> no lei palestra, l'altro anno ci andavo 4 volte a settimana ora per problemini alla spalla ho ridotto a tre e un po meno vasche.
> Per la cronaca mi sveglio di solito alle 4 o 5 dipende se vado a letto presto o un po più tardi , ho cambiato abitudini con la pensione e la fuoriuscita dei bimbi:sonar:


Ti mantieni in forma [emoji474][emoji474]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2018)

Buona sera.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Aprile 2018)

Sera


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No non è da ninfomane ..
> Ma se vedi una così non ti giri ??


 questo non è 12!!! È di più


----------



## oriente70 (9 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo non è 12!!! È di più


Buongiorno 
Cacchio non ci avevo fatto caso ....
Ci deve essere qualcosa in quella foto che mi ha distratto .


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh... passando per cazzate si può arrivare al nocciolo.
> Stupire che significa?
> Non farsi credere conosciuti totalmente.
> Sentire per sé e trovare nell’altro che c’è altro oltre il conosciuto.8
> ...


Un tacco 12 messo tutti i giorni è di una noia mortale.
Stupisce l'intellettuale che se lo mette in un'occasione particolare come la pudica che fa il bagno nuda al mare o la 'tamarra' che mostra con te sensibilita, intelligenza e cultura.
Annoia una persona che è sempre riconoscibile e prevedibile in tutte le occasioni.
Sul neretto: spesso vedere la profondità dell'altro è il miglior modo per perdere l'entusiasmo...
Non siamo tutti così attraenti, in profondità. E' un'altra delle ragioni per cui, quando ci si comincia a conoscere bene, ci si trova meno attraenti.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Buonanima...e Verdone imitava il maschio Alfa...Ma... già si vedeva nell'estetica nel portamento e nella mimica ,che non lo sarebbe mai stato. È una questione genetica,non culturale; anche se, applicando alcune tecniche è possibile affinare le capacità seduttive; in quanto non si tratta solo di ormoni,chimica ecc.
> Comunque maschi e femmine Alfa secondo me si nasce.


Si.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo nacqui.:rotfl:
> Ho visto un documentario (estremamente americano e con una descrizione della storia italiana da brividi) su Gianni Agnelli. Beh quello esprimeva una personalità strabordante anche solo con lo sguardo.
> Però per quello che era poteva piacere o no.
> Ma il maschio alfa alla Verdone è un poraccio (è romano, ma è usato da una psicoanalista molto profonda, quando scherza) e temo che troppi vorrebbero essere quello che si imbarca piuttosto che uno con una personalità interessante.
> Ma Manuel Fantoni è un mito maschile adolescenziale e Agnelli è considerato affascinante perché ricco, mentre il resto della genìa Agnelli dimostra che i soldi non c’entrano nulla.


Agnelli è un'icona dell'eleganza maschile.
E l'eleganza spesso si accompagna al fascino.
Non si può dire lo stesso di un Briatore.
Manuel Fantoni è la caricatura del maschio alfa, deve far ridere.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma perche’ ancora si va in giro per il mondo sperando di sedurre o essere sedotti? Alla nostra eta’? E no, jamm’ .... Penso che adesso i giochini di seduzione lasciano il tempo che trovano. Piacciamo o ci piacciono per come siamo e per come sono loro, non piu’ perche’ facciamo cosi’ o fanno coli’ . Sara’ che sto invecchiando. Ma la seduzione e’ sopravvalutata secondo me.


Per me no.
E' seducente anche recitare in un musical.
Ballare bene. Avere una promozione sul lavoro.
Mostrare di essere brillanti. O intelligenti. O allegri.
Ridere insieme per esempio è estremamente seducente.
In qualche modo si deve sembrare migliori della media.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io credo che una seduzione possa avvenire perché l’altr* si mostra  “su di giri” e interpretiamo queste irrazionali esaltazione, euforia, magari fuori tempo, dipendenti da noi. E questo suscita speculari esaltazione ed euforia in noi.*
> Tutto questo ci fa ritrovare emozioni irrazionali tipicamente adolescenziali, fa sparire l’importanza di tutto e se si prova per qualcuno che non è il legittimo partner improvvisamente (magari a volte non improvvisamente) il legittimo appare una sfuocata imitazione di un genitore che ostacola il diritto di vivere quella storia.
> *Solo che la persona euforica può essere semplicemente squilibrata, reduce da tristi esperienze o, invece, sinceramente innamorata.*
> Difficile che il tradito possa manifestare euforia nella normale routine e ancor più difficile se scopre la tresca, più probabilmente mostrerà una esaltazione non proprio gradevolissima :embolo:



Uhm, no.
Una donna semplicemente euforica non è seducente, è imbarazzante.
Di solito basta un'uscita per comprendere se il suo è squilibrio o attrazione.


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Per me no.
> E' seducente anche recitare in un musical.
> Ballare bene. Avere una promozione sul lavoro.
> Mostrare di essere brillanti. O intelligenti. O allegri.
> ...



Quoto.
La scintilla scocca in un attimo, spesso quando meno te lo aspetti, (anche se ci stai provando da ore) ed a volte per futili motivi...


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no.
> *Una donna semplicemente euforica non è seducente, è imbarazzante*.
> Di solito basta un'uscita per comprendere se il suo è squilibrio o attrazione.



Se poi non ti piace o hai altro per la testa sono momenti terribili.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No non è da ninfomane ..
> Ma se vedi una così non ti giri ??


'Sta scarpe fan cagare, però.

La gamba ha il suo perché...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per raccattarla quando cade?


Bisogna saperle portare...
Se non si è capaci più che seducenti si è ridicole.
Comunque le scarpe col tacco sono una passione per molte donne, come le borse e i gioielli, esattamente come per l'uomo orologi e abiti.
Più che uno strumento di seduzione, sono uno strumento di definizione.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

random ha detto:


> Quoto.
> La scintilla scocca in un attimo, spesso quando meno te lo aspetti, (anche se ci stai provando da ore) ed a volte per futili motivi...


Io ho un ricordo vivo di mia moglie,
Ballava in uno spettacolo amatoriale, aveva 17 anni.
Mi sono innamorato di lei in quel momento, quando l'ho vista sul palco.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Comunque per aiutarci a definire il desiderio e il suo calo, cos'è che ci allontana da una persona?
Cosa può influire sul desiderio?
Io ne ho uno, importante.
Non mi deve mettere ansia.
Ovvero, non devo sentirmi giudicato.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque per aiutarci a definire il desiderio e il suo calo, cos'è che ci allontana da una persona?
> Cosa può influire sul desiderio?
> Io ne ho uno, importante.
> Non mi deve mettere ansia.
> Ovvero, non devo sentirmi giudicato.


La mancanza di stima


----------



## random (9 Aprile 2018)

una grande delusione


----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono innamorato di lei in quel momento, quando l'ho vista sul palco.


Beh.. però.. messa così.. è come tu ti fossi "innamorato" di un videoclip

Ti sarà piaciuta.. mettiamola così.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho un ricordo vivo di mia moglie,
> Ballava in uno spettacolo amatoriale, aveva 17 anni.
> Mi sono innamorato di lei in quel momento, quando l'ho vista sul palco.


Ti sarà piaciuta. Non penso basti così poco per innamorarsi


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. però.. messa così.. è come tu ti fossi "innamorato" di un videoclip
> 
> Ti sarà piaciuta.. mettiamola così.


Beh, sì, certo.
Però ci si innamora anche di come una persona cammina, di come parla, delle sua gestualità, della postura, di come si atteggia, di come si presenta, di come ride o guarda.
E una persona che balla in una certa maniera attrae, incuriosisce, coinvolge.
E' la prima impressione, quei famosi 7 secondi in cui una persona si stampa nella tua memoria, nella tua mente e che definiscono anche tutte le aspettative successive.
Di tutte le donne dalle quali sono rimasto poi coinvolto ho in mente la prima volta che le ho viste.
Mai più scordata. E' un'immagine difficile da cancellare anche nel tempo, e pertanto da non sottovalutare come importanza.
Di altre fatico a ricordare quando le ho conosciute.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, sì, certo.
> Però ci si innamora anche di come una persona cammina, di come parla, delle sua gestualità, della postura, di come si atteggia, di come si presenta, di come ride o guarda.
> E una persona che balla in una certa maniera attrae, incuriosisce, coinvolge.
> E' la prima impressione, quei famosi 7 secondi in cui una persona si stampa nella tua memoria, nella tua mente e che definiscono anche tutte le aspettative successive.
> ...


Ecco tutte cose che a me non sono mai capitate.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un tacco 12 messo tutti i giorni è di una noia mortale.
> Stupisce l'intellettuale che se lo mette in un'occasione particolare come la pudica che fa il bagno nuda al mare o la 'tamarra' che mostra con te sensibilita, intelligenza e cultura.
> Annoia una persona che è sempre riconoscibile e prevedibile in tutte le occasioni.
> Sul neretto: spesso vedere la profondità dell'altro è il miglior modo per perdere l'entusiasmo...
> Non siamo tutti così attraenti, in profondità. E' un'altra delle ragioni per cui, quando ci si comincia a conoscere bene, ci si trova meno attraenti.


Questo è vero.
Può anche essere che si creda poco attraente la propria profondità...e a volte con ragione :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Agnelli è un'icona dell'eleganza maschile.
> E l'eleganza spesso si accompagna al fascino.
> Non si può dire lo stesso di un *Briatore*.
> Manuel Fantoni è la *caricatura* del maschio alfa, deve far ridere.


Briatore è la prova che il fascino non dipende dal denaro. Del resto anche la bellissima e giovane moglie non è affascinante.
Manuel Fantoni è la caricatura d8 quel tipo di maschio alfa, infatti è proposta da Verdone che fisicamente alfa non è ma con il quale quasi ogni donna vorrebbe poter uscire. Nonostante l’indubbio fascino di Angelo Infanti che interpretava Manuel.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, no.
> Una donna semplicemente euforica non è seducente, è imbarazzante.
> Di solito basta un'uscita per comprendere se il suo è squilibrio o attrazione.


Ti garantisco di no.
Ti farò esempi in privato.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


Per quello che mi riguarda il calo ( direi caduta libera) del desiderio ( o meglio dire l’assenza del desiderio) c’è stato dopo aver scoperto che mi tradiva con una prostituta. Perché non c’era più stima. 
Prima di questo... dopo 20 anni di vita insieme posso dire che da parte mia se c'è stato un calo, era minimo. Non da respingerlo quando mi cercava oppure da inventarmi mal di testa. 
Adesso vuole tornare come “prima”. Prima della scoperta del tradimento. Utopia ....


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto discutendo da giorni in un thread di un utente che vorrei non dovesse subire ulteriori O.T.
> Ho letto molte persone che hanno lamentato il rifiuto del partner. @_danny_ sostiene che sia fisiologico con il tempo, ma lui non lo prova, e lo stesso ha scritto @_ologramma_.
> Allora chiedo a chi di voi ha provato calo di desiderio e attrazione nei confronti del partner perché questo è avvenuto.


Mi aggancio a questa discussione per fare una domanda: vi è mai capitato di conoscere qualcuno/qualcuna che fa amore/sesso in modo totalmente diverso da quanto eravate abituati ? Diverso da tutti i partner che avete conosciuto ?


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per fare una domanda: vi è mai capitato di conoscere qualcuno/qualcuna che fa amore/sesso in modo totalmente diverso da quanto eravate abituati ? Diverso da tutti i partner che avete conosciuto ?


Assolutamente si, però è anche vero che la chimica o complicità spesso riesce ad aprire sentieri che non si erano mai percorsi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per fare una domanda: vi è mai capitato di conoscere qualcuno/qualcuna che fa amore/sesso in modo totalmente diverso da quanto eravate abituati ? Diverso da tutti i partner che avete conosciuto ?


esempio?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per fare una domanda: vi è mai capitato di conoscere qualcuno/qualcuna che fa amore/sesso in modo totalmente diverso da quanto eravate abituati ? Diverso da tutti i partner che avete conosciuto ?


si


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, però è anche vero che la chimica o complicità spesso riesce ad aprire sentieri che non si erano mai percorsi...


ciao blue benvenuto


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao blue benvenuto


Ciao Fiammetta, grazie


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta, grazie


ciao Blu, benvenuto.  ho spostato il messaggio in cui racconti la tua vicenda, in un 3d autonomo.


----------



## Blu75 (9 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ciao Blu, benvenuto.  ho spostato il messaggio in cui racconti la tua vicenda, in un 3d autonomo.


Ciao, grazie mille e scusatemi se ho sbagliato a postare nel topic sbagliato


----------



## Lara3 (9 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esempio?


Molto romantico e nello stesso tempo un esplosione di erotismo...non è facile spiegare.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2018)

Blu75 ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie mille e scusatemi se ho sbagliato a postare nel topic sbagliato


non ti preoccupare, nulla di grave


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Molto romantico e nello stesso tempo un esplosione di erotismo...non è facile spiegare.


si si comprendo molto bene. Provato.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si si comprendo molto bene. Provato.


E mi pareva strano.


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo non è 12!!! È di più



Mi verrebbero i crampi per 7 gg.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E mi pareva strano.


Non posso più dire niente


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi verrebbero i crampi per 7 gg.


più che i crampi fa male la zona lombare, quelli della foto sono eccessivi, anche se la zeppa davanti attenua è come se avessi il tacco molto più basso


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è vero.
> Può anche essere che si creda poco attraente la propria profondità...e a volte con ragione :mexican:


ho conosciuto persone con una profondità che avrebbe dovuto affascinare. Ma ti posso assicurare che dopo un po risultano estremamente pesanti. Anche in quel caso bisogna saperla dosare.


----------



## danny (10 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho conosciuto persone con una profondità che avrebbe dovuto affascinare. Ma ti posso assicurare che dopo un po risultano estremamente pesanti. Anche in quel caso bisogna saperla dosare.


Esatto.


----------



## nina (10 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il paragone con la solita minestra l’ho sempre trovato improprio e totalmente inadeguato perché paragona il sesso a una funzione fisiologica, ma soprattutto a una funzione fisiologica che necessita di varietà. Invece il sesso, di coppia, è l’espressione del legame e creatore e vivificatore del legame stesso. *Considerare noioso ciò che crea la relazione è una negazione della relazione ed è porsi nella posizione di chi è fuori dalla relazione e usa l’altro solo come stimolo e soddisfazione di sé.*


Che è esattamente quello che faceva lei con me. Soprattutto il corsivo.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> e) continua con le pippe....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un tacco 12 messo tutti i giorni è di una noia mortale.
> Stupisce l'intellettuale che se lo mette in un'occasione particolare come la pudica che fa il bagno nuda al mare o la 'tamarra' che mostra con te sensibilita, intelligenza e cultura.
> Annoia una persona che è sempre riconoscibile e prevedibile in tutte le occasioni.
> Sul neretto: spesso vedere la profondità dell'altro è il miglior modo per perdere l'entusiasmo...
> Non siamo tutti così attraenti, in profondità. E' un'altra delle ragioni per cui, quando ci si comincia a conoscere bene, ci si trova meno attraenti.


Io sono sempre dello stesso parere: chi si accontenta.....
E traggo ispirazione dai detti antichi: l'erba del vicino pare sempre più verde....se non è zuppa è Pan bagnato... L'occhio del padrone ingrassa il cavallo...  
Alla fine, sopiti gli ormoni e l'adrenalina, bisogna fare di necessità virtù...  
Salvo casi estremi di violenza, sottomissione e prevaricazione, penso sia possibile ,impegnandosi, ritrovare le emozioni originarie; almeno saltuariamente, posto che sempre,uno dei due nella coppia è meno coinvolto e, che l'alternativa sia la frustrazione ed il malessere . Si può compendiare al di fuori della coppia; ma si deve essere predisposti ed avere un partner che accetti,o che sia disinteressato (il riferimento è a quello dei due meno coinvolto e, statisticamente ,credo che chi tradisce sia proprio l'altro, per ovvi motivi.)


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un tacco 12 messo tutti i giorni è di una noia mortale.
> Stupisce l'intellettuale che se lo mette in un'occasione particolare come la pudica che fa il bagno nuda al mare o la 'tamarra' che mostra con te sensibilita, intelligenza e cultura.
> Annoia una persona che è sempre riconoscibile e prevedibile in tutte le occasioni.
> Sul neretto: spesso vedere la profondità dell'altro è il miglior modo per perdere l'entusiasmo...
> Non siamo tutti così attraenti, in profondità. E' un'altra delle ragioni per cui, quando ci si comincia a conoscere bene, ci si trova meno attraenti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Briatore è la prova che il fascino non dipende dal denaro. Del resto anche la bellissima e giovane moglie non è affascinante.
> Manuel Fantoni è la caricatura d8 quel tipo di maschio alfa, infatti è proposta da Verdone che fisicamente alfa non è ma con il quale quasi ogni donna vorrebbe poter uscire. Nonostante l’indubbio fascino di Angelo Infanti che interpretava Manuel.


Volevi dire il contrario ,su Briatore....


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per fare una domanda: vi è mai capitato di conoscere qualcuno/qualcuna che fa amore/sesso in modo totalmente diverso da quanto eravate abituati ? Diverso da tutti i partner che avete conosciuto ?


Che domanda è?  Ciascuno è un individuo con le proprie esperienze, inclinazioni; la diversità è in quello....nella sensibilità ,nel sentire ,nel coinvolgimento....
Tutti siamo diversi ,anche se il missionario o la pecorina nel Kamasutra sono descritte come universali....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Volevi dire il contrario ,su Briatore....


No.
Volevo dire quello che ho detto. Briatore non ha alcun fascino.
Il fatto che abbia trovato donne interessate a lui non cambia questo fatto.
Anche il mio vicino di casa ha una moglie innamorata, ma lui non ha fascino.


----------



## stany (11 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Volevo dire quello che ho detto. Briatore non ha alcun fascino.
> Il fatto che abbia trovato donne interessate a lui non cambia questo fatto.
> Anche il mio vicino di casa ha una moglie innamorata, ma lui non ha fascino.


Ma dai.... La Gregoraci innamorata....ma dici sul serio? Sai che buona uscita prende? Se fosse stata sposata con un idraulico di Piombino probabilmente avrebbe 600 euro di alimenti,oggi.
Anche Bruno vilar era innamorato di Paola Borboni.....ma gli è andata male! Sono caustico,sarcastico e lapidario,oggi...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma dai.... La Gregoraci innamorata....ma dici sul serio? Sai che buona uscita prende? Se fosse stata sposata con un idraulico di Piombino probabilmente avrebbe 600 euro di alimenti,oggi.


La Gregoraci non credo proprio. Ma non è stata l’unica donna. Non so. Come non so del vicino di casa che fa il magazziniere.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si può compendiare al di fuori della coppia; ma si deve essere predisposti ed avere un partner che accetti,o che sia disinteressato (*il riferimento è a quello dei due meno coinvolto e, statisticamente ,credo che chi tradisce sia proprio l'altro, per ovvi motivi*.)


Sai che non sono convinto che sia sempre l'altro, quello che viene rifiutato, a tradire?
A volte capita che chi tradisce è proprio chi rifiuta.
Non è attratto più, per cui più facilmente viene attratto da altri.
Oppure: è già fortemente attratto da un altro, di conseguenza non è più attratto dal coniuge.
Esistono anche queste situazioni.


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2018)

Noi siamo sempre attratti dal valore che ci viene attribuito dal partner.
Ognuno di noi predilige qualcosa che ritiene prioritario in quell'attribuzione di valore.
Nel corteggiamento l'uomo attribuisce valore alla donna attraverso alcuni gesti, _un tempo prassi_.
L'invito a cena, i fiori, la galanteria, la formalità di certe gestualità e lo stesso abito indossato, i gioielli regalati.
Un uomo che ti invita in pizzeria vestito come se dovesse tinteggiare la casa dà l'impressione di deprezzare chi ha davanti. Se alla fine dopo aver inoltrato l'invito e pranzato  pretende di fare a mezzo, il messaggio che arriva è lampante (ancora per molte): tu, donna, non vali niente.
io colgo alcuni segnali nell'abbigliamento, di solito inequivocabili. Una donna che esce curata, con i capelli in ordine, vestita bene, dimostra di tenerci a te. Ha pensato di dare valore a sé stessa in maniera che questo si riflettesse su di te.
Se esce come se dovesse andare a fare running, o è sciatta di natura o sta uscendo con te apprezzando di più quello che farete o mangerete che la tua presenza. Sei un amico o uno come tanti o comunque uno su cui non vuole esercitare attrazione. 
Certe formalità che ho descritto oggi sono passate di moda. I fiori per esempio, pochi li regalano ancora e non tutte le donne apprezzano, i gioielli resistono ma non hanno più la stessa diffusione di un tempo. Come già detto tante volte, la nostra società oggi si è concentrata sull'io, e questo ha ridimensionato tutto quello che comunicava valore all'altro.
In questi giorni passa su FB l'immagine di una donna che stira una camicia al suo uomo. Al di là delle valutazioni politiche e dell'uso strumentale che se ne è fatto, abbastanza ridicolo come la foto, chi ha una certa età ha capito bene il significato del gesto.
Oggi che le camicie si portano a stirare per 2 euro in lavanderia o si danno alla donna delle pulizie, una donna che mostra di stirare le camicie al marito sta dicendo a tutti quanto vale per lei il suo uomo. Il corrispettivo dei fiori o dei gioielli al maschile o dello sportello della macchina tenuto aperto o del galateo di coppia, ma anche di tanti piccoli gesti nel quotidiano che aiutano a far sentire l'altro una persona "valorizzata", apprezzata, stimata. E di riflesso desiderata.
Se ci pensate, queste considerazioni oggi sono completamente "obsolete" per non poche persone e trascurate anche nei matrimoni.


----------



## nina (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che non sono convinto che sia sempre l'altro, quello che viene rifiutato, a tradire?
> A volte capita che chi tradisce è proprio chi rifiuta.
> Non è attratto più, per cui più facilmente viene attratto da altri.
> Oppure: è già fortemente attratto da un altro, di conseguenza non è più attratto dal coniuge.
> Esistono anche queste situazioni.


Oppure è fortemente attratto da un altro, ha l'affettività di un sasso, ed è stronzo. Per dire.


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo sempre attratti dal valore che ci viene attribuito dal partner.
> Ognuno di noi predilige qualcosa che ritiene prioritario in quell'attribuzione di valore.
> Nel corteggiamento l'uomo attribuisce valore alla donna attraverso alcuni gesti, _un tempo prassi_.
> L'invito a cena, i fiori, la galanteria, la formalità di certe gestualità e lo stesso abito indossato, i gioielli regalati.
> ...




Ok..inizio a preoccuparmi.
Ti quoto di nuovo .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

nina ha detto:


> Oppure è fortemente attratto da un altro, ha l'affettività di un sasso, ed è stronzo. Per dire.


Anche.. :up:


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che non sono convinto che sia sempre l'altro, quello che viene rifiutato, a tradire?
> A volte capita che chi tradisce è proprio chi rifiuta.
> Non è attratto più, per cui più facilmente viene attratto da altri.
> Oppure: è già fortemente attratto da un altro, di conseguenza non è più attratto dal coniuge.
> Esistono anche queste situazioni.


Sostanzialmente diciamo la stessa cosa : l'altro , intendevo quello che si sente rifiutato e,di conseguenza rifiuta....Ma quando si scrive ,si scrive di noi,anche inconsciamente; rileggendomi, ho colto il riferimento alla mia situazione. Nel mio caso, se devo identificare la circostanza del "mio" rifiuto,che poi ha innescato quello di mia moglie,direi che è stato quando, dopo un periodo abbastanza lungo che il bambino per oggettive necessità ha dormito nel lettone (e quanto è diffusa questa pratica!) con conseguente mio trasloco , sono tornate le condizioni per il mio ritorno nel matrimoniale. Ebbene, credo che oggettivamente si stia meglio in un letto ,da soli : nella gestione del caldo/freddo, TV, ventole a soffitto; senza contare eventuali apnee , flatulenze ,(attive e passive ,naturalmente)ecc.... Io mi ero talmente abituato che declinai l'invito al ritorno al talamo nuziale. E pensare che mia moglie era una che diceva che per scopare non è necessario dormire assieme....Ma , evidentemente, l'allontanamento fisico condiziona anche quello psicologico/affettivo......


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente diciamo la stessa cosa : l'altro , intendevo quello che si sente rifiutato e,di conseguenza rifiuta....Ma quando si scrive ,si scrive di noi,anche inconsciamente; rileggendomi, ho colto il riferimento alla mia situazione. Nel mio caso, se devo identificare la circostanza del "mio" rifiuto,che poi ha innescato quello di mia moglie,direi che è stato quando, dopo un periodo abbastanza lungo che il bambino per oggettive necessità ha dormito nel lettone (e quanto è diffusa questa pratica!) con conseguente mio trasloco , sono tornate le condizioni per il mio ritorno nel matrimoniale. Ebbene, credo che oggettivamente si stia meglio in un letto ,da soli : nella gestione del caldo/freddo, TV, ventole a soffitto; senza contare eventuali apnee , flatulenze ,(attive e passive ,naturalmente)ecc.... Io mi ero talmente abituato che declinai l'invito al ritorno al talamo nuziale. E pensare che mia moglie era una che diceva che per scopare non è necessario dormire assieme....Ma , evidentemente, l'allontanamento fisico condiziona anche quello psicologico/affettivo......


Ma va!
Ti sei sentito spodestato. Hai capito che il figlio era più importante di te. E ci mancherebbe altro! Anche per te il figlio è più importante di lei.
Ripigliati!


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va!
> Ti sei sentito spodestato. Hai capito che il figlio era più importante di te. E ci mancherebbe altro! Anche per te il figlio è più importante di lei.
> Ripigliati!


Hai detto una cosa vera , e che ho capito solo col secondo figlio....Il primo,per il lavoro di mia moglie (ex), che tornava tardissimo la sera, era "gestito" dalla nonna materna (tant'è che mio figlio, quello grande, naturalmente, oggi dice di essere più affezionato alla nonna che alla mamma). E li, io avevo un ruolo di "maschio" riconosciuto e non filtrato dal mio comportamento col figlio. Ora è diverso: un poco perché una donna che ha un figlio (il primo) a quarantacinque anni probabilmente è più apprensiva ed esperta della vita di una trentenne e, conseguentemente forse si dedica in modo diverso e più specifico ai figli (ma dipende dai soggetti), ed anche, forse, il fatto che in fondo "l'amore" a cinquant'anni è più esperto e meno tollerante di quello dei vent'anni. La compagna di mio padre mi disse: "lasci una che ti ama per metterti con una che "non" ti ama"..... Forse aveva capito fin dall'inizio,forse è vero.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa vera , e che ho capito solo col secondo figlio....Il primo,per il lavoro di mia moglie (ex), che tornava tardissimo la sera, era "gestito" dalla nonna materna (tant'è che mio figlio, quello grande, naturalmente, oggi dice di essere più affezionato alla nonna che alla mamma). E li, io avevo un ruolo di "maschio" riconosciuto e non filtrato dal mio comportamento col figlio. Ora è diverso: un poco perché una donna che ha un figlio (il primo) a quarantacinque anni probabilmente è più apprensiva ed esperta della vita di una trentenne e, conseguentemente forse si dedica in modo diverso e più specifico ai figli (ma dipende dai soggetti), ed anche, forse, il fatto che in fondo "l'amore" a cinquant'anni è più esperto e meno tollerante di quello dei vent'anni. La compagna di mio padre mi disse: "lasci una che ti ama per metterti con una che "non" ti ama"..... Forse aveva capito fin dall'inizio,forse è vero.....


Non si può misurare l’amore perché ognuno lo dimostra a modo suo.
Però è evidente che un figlio dopo i quarant’anni è un regalo tale che credo che l’amore per lui somigli a quello per un nipotino (mi raccontano...non l’ho ancora provato) ma dare priorità al suo benessere non significa non amarne il padre!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente diciamo la stessa cosa : l'altro , intendevo quello che si sente rifiutato e,di conseguenza rifiuta....Ma quando si scrive ,si scrive di noi,anche inconsciamente; rileggendomi, ho colto il riferimento alla mia situazione. Nel mio caso, se devo identificare la circostanza del "mio" rifiuto,che poi ha innescato quello di mia moglie,direi che è stato quando, dopo un periodo abbastanza lungo che il bambino per oggettive necessità ha dormito nel lettone (e quanto è diffusa questa pratica!) con conseguente mio trasloco , sono tornate le condizioni per il mio ritorno nel matrimoniale. Ebbene, credo che oggettivamente si stia meglio in un letto ,da soli : nella gestione del caldo/freddo, TV, ventole a soffitto; senza contare eventuali apnee , flatulenze ,(attive e passive ,naturalmente)ecc.... Io mi ero talmente abituato che declinai l'invito al ritorno al talamo nuziale. E pensare che mia moglie era una che diceva che per scopare non è necessario dormire assieme....Ma , evidentemente, l'allontanamento fisico condiziona anche quello psicologico/affettivo......


Oggettive necessità ? Puoi spiegare ?


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oggettive necessità ? Puoi spiegare ?


Per seguirlo in quanto soffriva di epistassi , poi passata (così possono riconoscermi meglio).....Ben inteso ,il figlio è bello e sano! Non mi incontro con mia moglie sull'educazione alimentare e sulle abitudini di addormentarsi dopo la mezzanotte, quasi sempre,anche quando l'indomani c'è scuola...... E questo è fonte di litigi!
Io credo di venire dopo cane,gatto,criceto, pesce rosso.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per seguirlo in quanto soffriva di epistassi , poi passata (così possono riconoscermi meglio).....Ben inteso ,il figlio è bello e sano! Non mi incontro con mia moglie sull'educazione alimentare e sulle abitudini di addormentarsi dopo la mezzanotte, quasi sempre,anche quando l'indomani c'è scuola...... E questo è fonte di litigi!
> Io credo di venire dopo cane,gatto,criceto, pesce rosso.....


Avete fatto turni per l’assistenza notturna?


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete fatto turni per l’assistenza notturna?


No...io lavoravo,lei no.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per seguirlo in quanto soffriva di epistassi , poi passata (così possono riconoscermi meglio).....Ben inteso ,il figlio è bello e sano! Non mi incontro con mia moglie sull'educazione alimentare e sulle abitudini di addormentarsi dopo la mezzanotte, quasi sempre,anche quando l'indomani c'è scuola...... E questo è fonte di litigi!
> Io credo di venire dopo cane,gatto,criceto, pesce rosso.....


Scusa se ho chiesto. Pensavo a un problema serio. Anche i miete figli ne hanno sofferto. Non so se ci sono gradi diversi ma mi lascia perplessa che tu abbia dovuto dormire sul divano per questo 
Leggere queste cose mi fa capire perché allo stato attuale sono così incazzata con mio marito


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa vera , e che ho capito solo col secondo figlio....Il primo,per il lavoro di mia moglie (ex), che tornava tardissimo la sera, era "gestito" dalla nonna materna (tant'è che mio figlio, quello grande, naturalmente, oggi dice di essere più affezionato alla nonna che alla mamma). E li, io avevo un ruolo di "maschio" riconosciuto e non filtrato dal mio comportamento col figlio. Ora è diverso: un poco perché u*na donna che ha un figlio (il primo) a quarantacinque anni probabilmente è più apprensiva ed esperta della vita di una trentenne e, conseguentemente forse si dedica in modo diverso e più specifico ai figli (ma dipende dai soggetti), ed anche, forse, il fatto che in fondo "l'amore" a cinquant'anni è più esperto e meno tollerante di quello dei vent'anni.* La compagna di mio padre mi disse: "lasci una che ti ama per metterti con una che "non" ti ama"..... Forse aveva capito fin dall'inizio,forse è vero.....


Non affidarti a queste teorie categorizzanti, che tentano di ridurre e giustificare le responsabilità delle scelte individuali affidandole a "entità collettive" eterogenee.
Ogni individuo vive la coppia e l'essere genitore in maniera diversa.
Ci sono 30enni madri molto più apprensive di altre più anziane. Devi guardare sempre e solo alla singola persone: lei è così, indipendentemente dall'età che ha.
Leggendoti in questo post mi viene da pensare che l'orologio biologico sia stato determinante per lei nelle sue scelte.
Voleva un figlio, aveva già una certa età, tu le piacevi ed eri disponibile a farlo. Dopodiché il figlio è diventato più importante di te, perché nella sua scala di valori tu e il fare coppia non eravate già da prima prioritari.  In ogni caso, il figlio nel lettone non dovrebbe venire mai.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa se ho chiesto. Pensavo a un problema serio. Anche i miete figli ne hanno sofferto. Non so se ci sono gradi diversi ma mi lascia perplessa che tu abbia dovuto dormire sul divano per questo
> Leggere queste cose mi fa capire perché allo stato attuale sono così incazzata con mio marito


Quale divano? Ci dormiva lei sul divano ,o sulle sedie....fin quando dal lettino, ha potuto venire ,il bambino,nel matrimoniale; ma si sa che in tre è scomodo (e quanti ne conosco che anche con figli di dodici anni dormono in tre!). E così, la soluzione è stata: io nel matrimoniale e mia moglie in cameretta col figlio. E mi sono abituato così! Come dicevo,il distacco fisico influisce sull'intimità e sulla psiche...


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non affidarti a queste teorie categorizzanti, che tentano di ridurre e giustificare le responsabilità delle scelte individuali affidandole a "entità collettive" eterogenee.
> Ogni individuo vive la coppia e l'essere genitore in maniera diversa.
> Ci sono 30enni madri molto più apprensive di altre più anziane. Devi guardare sempre e solo alla singola persone: lei è così, indipendentemente dall'età che ha.
> Leggendoti in questo post mi viene da pensare che l'orologio biologico sia stato determinante per lei nelle sue scelte.
> Voleva un figlio, aveva già una certa età, tu le piacevi ed eri disponibile a farlo. Dopodiché il figlio è diventato più importante di te, perché nella sua scala di valori tu e il fare coppia non eravate già da prima prioritari.  In ogni caso, il figlio nel lettone non dovrebbe venire mai.


Ho detto : dipende dai soggetti; mia moglie è come dici.
Comunque hai centrato , credo,la mia situazione.
Io ,fin dai sei mesi avevo la mia cameretta,e li ci stavo. Salvo soffrire di incubi notturni. Sul non stare assieme nella 'grotta' ci sarebbe molto da dire.....l'uomo è un animale che dovrebbe vivere nella grotta, appunto,come ci dicono gli antropologi...  Attaccati l'un l'altro...


----------



## Loser (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Io ,fin dai sei mesi avevo la mia cameretta,e li ci stavo. Salvo soffrire di incubi notturni. Sul non stare assieme nella 'grotta' ci sarebbe molto da dire.....*l'uomo è un animale che dovrebbe vivere nella grotta*, appunto,come ci dicono gli antropologi...  Attaccati l'un l'altro...


Sono d'accordo, d'accordissimo. Per la mia esperienza, noi abbiamo vissuto "nella grotta" fino a quando il bambino non ha compiuto 3 anni più o meno, e non c'è mai stato nessun calo di desiderio. Paradossalmente quello è arrivato quando il bambino ha cominciato a dormire nella sua camera...Di sicuro non è stata la condivisione del lettone a separarci, anzi ci ha unito molto e io credo che sia una cosa bellissima da fare, almeno nei primissimi anni di vita dei figli. Se la coppia è unita e condivide questo desiderio (cioè di passare la notte tutti insieme, per far sentire alla prole la sensazione di sicurezza), non è quello che causa il calo del desiderio.
Un bambino piccolo in media dorme molto, ci sono tanti momenti e luoghi (anche all'interno della stessa casa) dove poter sviluppare la sessualità. Se uno smette di scopare solo perché la notte c'è un bimbo piccolo nel lettone forse la causa la deve cercare altrove, forse la scintilla del desiderio mancava già da prima.

Almeno questa è la mia esperienza


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, d'accordissimo*. Per la mia esperienza, noi abbiamo vissuto "nella grotta" fino a quando il bambino non ha compiuto 3 anni più o meno, e non c'è mai stato nessun calo di desiderio. Paradossalmente quello è arrivato quando il bambino ha cominciato a dormire nella sua camera...*Di sicuro non è stata la condivisione del lettone a separarci, anzi ci ha unito molto e io credo che sia una cosa bellissima da fare, almeno nei primissimi anni di vita dei figli. Se la coppia è unita e condivide questo desiderio (cioè di passare la notte tutti insieme, per far sentire alla prole la sensazione di sicurezza), non è quello che causa il calo del desiderio.
> Un bambino piccolo in media dorme molto, ci sono tanti momenti e luoghi (anche all'interno della stessa casa) dove poter sviluppare la sessualità. Se uno smette di scopare solo perché la notte c'è un bimbo piccolo nel lettone forse la causa la deve cercare altrove, forse la scintilla del desiderio mancava già da prima.
> 
> Almeno questa è la mia esperienza


 forse perchè una volta trasferito il bimbo, non c'erano più scuse.Perchè di scuse se ne trovano, c'è il bimbo in mezzo si sveglia etc.Tutte attenuanti. Che giustificavano il salto di quella sera.


----------



## Loser (13 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse perchè una volta trasferito il bimbo, non c'erano più scuse.Perchè di scuse se ne trovano, c'è il bimbo in mezzo si sveglia etc.Tutte attenuanti. Che giustificavano il salto di quella sera.


Mi sa che hai frainteso quello che volevo dire.

Nei primi tre anni di vita il bambino ha sempre dormito con noi la notte, e NONOSTANTE quello abbiamo avuto una vita sessuale frequente e vivace. Al limite il bambino poteva essere la scusa per andare in salotto, in cucina ecc...

Quando il bambino è andato a dormire in camera sua, paradossalmente ci siamo allontanati, ma non per quello, bensì per altri motivi. è stata solo una coincidenza che il nostro "raffreddamento" abbia coinciso con il bambino che ha voluto andare ad addormentarsi nella sua camera.

Intendevo dire che il bambino nel letto non può essere la causa del calo del desiderio. Non credo a chi dice "mai il bambino nel lettone perché sennò non si scopa più". Se il desiderio c'è, i modi si trovano anche con un nano tra le palle... basta alzarsi e andare in un'altra stanza, tanto per fare un esempio. 

Che poi il bambino possa diventare una scusa, ci credo, anche se non è stato il mio caso.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Quale divano? Ci dormiva lei sul divano ,o sulle sedie....fin quando dal lettino, ha potuto venire ,il bambino,nel matrimoniale; ma si sa che in tre è scomodo (e quanti ne conosco che anche con figli di dodici anni dormono in tre!). E così, la soluzione è stata: io nel matrimoniale e mia moglie in cameretta col figlio. E mi sono abituato così! Come dicevo,il distacco fisico influisce sull'intimità e sulla psiche...


Si ho detto divano per dire che non dormivate insieme 
Ripeto ho avuto lo stesso problema con i miei figli ma non mi è mai sfiorata l’idea di dormire separata da mio marito
Forse avrei dovuto farlo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, d'accordissimo. Per la mia esperienza, noi abbiamo vissuto "nella grotta" fino a quando il bambino non ha compiuto 3 anni più o meno, e non c'è mai stato nessun calo di desiderio. Paradossalmente quello è arrivato quando il bambino ha cominciato a dormire nella sua camera...Di sicuro non è stata la condivisione del lettone a separarci, anzi ci ha unito molto e io credo che sia una cosa bellissima da fare, almeno nei primissimi anni di vita dei figli. Se la coppia è unita e condivide questo desiderio (cioè di passare la notte tutti insieme, per far sentire alla prole la sensazione di sicurezza), non è quello che causa il calo del desiderio.
> Un bambino piccolo in media dorme molto, ci sono tanti momenti e luoghi (anche all'interno della stessa casa) dove poter sviluppare la sessualità. Se uno smette di scopare solo perché la notte c'è un bimbo piccolo nel lettone forse la causa la deve cercare altrove, forse la scintilla del desiderio mancava già da prima.
> 
> Almeno questa è la mia esperienza


Infatti.
Del resto quando si dorme...si dorme.
Poi c’è il resto del tempo.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Del resto quando si dorme...si dorme.
> Poi c’è il resto del tempo.


Quante volte ci siamo svegliati di notte nel lettone e trovandoci abbracciati abbiamo fatto l'amore.
La piacevolezza di addormentarsi abbracciati che ancora adesso è consuetudine e piacere avvicina.
Non c'è solo il sesso sul tavolo della cucina, ma la vicinanza nel sonno a dare piacere.
Poi, si sa, non sempre basta, ma di sicuro dormire separati non ci è mai piaciuto.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> *Che poi il bambino possa diventare una scusa*, ci credo, anche se non è stato il mio caso.


Ecco, forse questo è un punto interessante.
Portare il bambino nel lettone può in alcuni casi essere una scusa, un modo per limitare i contatti, per affermare la superiorità dell'essere famiglia rispetto all'essere coppia, una dimensione che si pretende superata anche in questa scelta.
E' un segnale che andrebbe colto, di un principio di allontanamento da una modalità di rapporto verso un'altra 
che potrebbe prevedere in seguito un'evoluzione inaspettata.
Non certo una causa, solo un segnale, a cui inizialmente non ci si può far caso.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ho detto divano per dire che non dormivate insieme
> Ripeto ho avuto lo stesso problema con i miei figli ma non mi è mai sfiorata l’idea di dormire separata da mio marito
> Forse avrei dovuto farlo


Col senno di poi.... Comunque,come vien detto qui, molto spesso i figli "tra i piedi" sono un alibi del fatto che il calo del desiderio abbia altre ragioni.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quante volte ci siamo svegliati di notte nel lettone e trovandoci abbracciati abbiamo fatto l'amore.
> La piacevolezza di addormentarsi abbracciati che ancora adesso è consuetudine e piacere avvicina.
> Non c'è solo il sesso sul tavolo della cucina, ma la vicinanza nel sonno a dare piacere.
> Poi, si sa, non sempre basta, ma di sicuro dormire separati non ci è mai piaciuto.


Diciamo che aiuta; quando non si hanno più vent'anni,anche l'intimità e la vicinanza del talamo surrogano una sessualità magari non più latente e "a comando" che ti fa alzare per chiuderti in bagno per farlo sulla lavatrice.....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che aiuta; quando non si hanno più vent'anni,anche l'intimità e la vicinanza del talamo surrogano una sessualità magari non più latente e "a comando" che ti fa alzare per chiuderti in bagno per farlo sulla lavatrice.....


Va be’ ma quanto dura una “emergenza” che fa dormire su una poltrona?!


----------



## Loser (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Portare il bambino nel lettone può in alcuni casi essere una scusa, un modo per limitare i contatti, *per affermare la superiorità dell'essere famiglia rispetto all'essere coppia*, una dimensione che si pretende superata anche in questa scelta.
> E' un segnale che andrebbe colto, di un principio di allontanamento da una modalità di rapporto verso un'altra
> che potrebbe prevedere in seguito un'evoluzione inaspettata.
> Non certo una causa, solo un segnale, a cui inizialmente non ci si può far caso.


In linea di massima non sono d'accordo con quello che dici. Dipende anche dall'età del bambino, chiaro. Ma nei primi anni di vita (diciamo 3-4, forse meno, ma non è importante e può cambiare da caso a caso) io sono convinto che la dimensione famiglia per la crescita di un bambino sia importantissima. E una parte importante è anche condividere gli spazi, starsi addosso, abbracciarsi, annusarsi, anche in modo un po' animalesco se vuoi. Insomma avere una vicinanza più fisica che mentale, che poi è quella che percepisce meglio un bambino piccolo.

Solo che noi siamo dei viziati del cazzo, vogliamo un po' tutto, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. 
Vogliamo fare i figli, però guai se poi disturbano l'intimità di coppia notturna. Ma che discorsi sono? Ma allora le famiglie che vivono anche in 10 in una stessa stanza che sono? e guarda che ne è pieno il mondo, e noi (occidentali benestanti) siamo in minoranza.
Fare una famiglia è una bella cosa, certo comporta dei sacrifici, ma questi dovrebbero essere fatti con piacere, fino a diventare dei non-sacrifici. 
Abbiamo perso la capacità di essere contenti di quello che abbiamo, ci sembra sempre tutto poco, siamo lacerati dalle insoddisfazioni e non vediamo che invece stiamo demmerda perché abbiamo troppo e vogliamo ancora di più, e di conseguenza non ci concentriamo su quello che già abbiamo.

Lo stesso discorso l'ho fatto alla mia donna, che ultimamente gli è presa la voglia di cazzo...non mio ovviamente. E che mi dice, si con te il sesso è bello e pure mi piaci molto, ma stiamo insieme da tanto e m'è venuta voglia di nuovo...Gelosia a parte, mi son cascate le palle perché m'è sembrato di non riconoscere più una condivisione di valori con la persona che amo. Forse anche lei è della schiera che non si accontenta. Vuole la famiglia, il marito con cui condividere il quotidiano, fare le vacanze e anche scopare certo, ma vuole pure l'amichetto sconosciuto per non farsi mancare quella "voglia di nuovo"...Non ho parole. 
A mio parere, questa è una misera deriva di valori di una società consumistica e capitalista, priva di qualsiasi spiritualità. Fiero di essere anarchico anticapitalista e anticonsumista.

A me dormire con mio figlio e la mia donna tutti insieme m'è piaciuto molto, non avrei mai voluto metterlo nella sua stanza a pochi mesi di vita. e questo non m'ha fatto passare la voglia di scopare la mia donna.

Scusate l'incazzatura, non è con voi ma è in generale


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be’ ma quanto dura una “emergenza” che fa dormire su una poltrona?!


Infatti...il punto è quello. Tra poco cambieremo nuovamente casa e si dovrà ordinare il matrimoniale.....ma sono orientato per due singoli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> In linea di massima non sono d'accordo con quello che dici. Dipende anche dall'età del bambino, chiaro. Ma nei primi anni di vita (diciamo 3-4, forse meno, ma non è importante e può cambiare da caso a caso) io sono convinto che la dimensione famiglia per la crescita di un bambino sia importantissima. E una parte importante è anche condividere gli spazi, starsi addosso, abbracciarsi, annusarsi, anche in modo un po' animalesco se vuoi. Insomma avere una vicinanza più fisica che mentale, che poi è quella che percepisce meglio un bambino piccolo.
> 
> Solo che noi siamo dei viziati del cazzo, vogliamo un po' tutto, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> Vogliamo fare i figli, però guai se poi disturbano l'intimità di coppia notturna. Ma che discorsi sono? Ma allora le famiglie che vivono anche in 10 in una stessa stanza che sono? e guarda che ne è pieno il mondo, e noi (occidentali benestanti) siamo in minoranza.
> ...


Comprendo l’incazzatura. Ma mi pare che sia un po’ come lo sketch di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo in cui Aldo e Giacomo litigano dicendo la stessa cosa. Lo state facendo tu e Danny. Tu ribellandoti a una cultura, lui accettandola.

Però credo che non ci sia UNA cultura monolitica, ma (appunto di ciò si discuteva) una molteplicità di posizioni.
La cosa grave è non condividerla con il coniuge.
Succede nel corso del matrimonio di credere che l’evoluzione del pensiero di fronte ai cambiamenti nel privato e nel pubblico vadano parallelamente, fino al punto di non confrontarsi più perché sembra che sia l’unico percorso possibile, essendo partiti insieme. Invece tua moglie ti sta dicendo che pensa di essere cambiata.
Forse quei valori che credevi comuni in lei non avevano basi solide, ma erano stati accettati acriticamente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti...il punto è quello. Tra poco cambieremo nuovamente casa e si dovrà ordinare il matrimoniale.....ma sono orientato per due singoli.


Per provocare o perché rassegnato?


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per provocare o perché rassegnato?


Forse più rassegnato che provocatore. Poi ,come dicevo sono anni che dormo da solo e, mi trovo benissimo; tant'è che quando mio figlio,raramente vuol dormire con me, mi da quasi fastidio. Ma io sono un caso a sè; son sempre stato abituato a stare da solo (non avendo fratelli), e mi sta dando sempre più fastidio la gente, in generale, i luoghi affollati ecc.. Starò diventando misantropo,o lo sono già? 
Ritornando al desiderio e agli stimoli per rinvigorirlo,penso  che se mia moglie non ci metterà un minimo di volontà,pur nell'eventualità di ritornare a dormire assieme, la situazione non cambierà; del resto, non penso che tra un paio di anni mio figlio accetterà ancora la mamma in camera sua.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che aiuta; quando non si hanno più vent'anni,anche l'intimità e la vicinanza del talamo surrogano una sessualità magari non più latente e "a comando" che ti fa alzare per chiuderti in bagno per farlo sulla lavatrice.....


Fatto anche quello. Una cosa non esclude l'altra.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> In linea di massima non sono d'accordo con quello che dici. Dipende anche dall'età del bambino, chiaro. Ma nei primi anni di vita (diciamo 3-4, forse meno, ma non è importante e può cambiare da caso a caso) io sono convinto che la dimensione famiglia per la crescita di un bambino sia importantissima. E una parte importante è anche condividere gli spazi, starsi addosso, abbracciarsi, annusarsi, anche in modo un po' animalesco se vuoi. Insomma avere una vicinanza più fisica che mentale, che poi è quella che percepisce meglio un bambino piccolo.
> 
> Solo che noi siamo dei viziati del cazzo, vogliamo un po' tutto, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> Vogliamo fare i figli, però guai se poi disturbano l'intimità di coppia notturna. Ma che discorsi sono? Ma allora le famiglie che vivono anche in 10 in una stessa stanza che sono? e guarda che ne è pieno il mondo, e noi (occidentali benestanti) siamo in minoranza.
> ...


Un po' ideologico, in effetti.
Quindi chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata è....?
Io non credo che pensare alla coppia sia in opposizione all'essere buoni genitori.
Anzi, l'essere una coppia che si ama e ama stare insieme è un buon modello di affettività da proporre ai figli.


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un po' ideologico, in effetti.
> Quindi chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata è....?


Fare il bagno nella vasca è di destra

Far la doccia invece è di sinistra

Un pacchetto di Marlboro è di destra

Di contrabbando è di sinistra

.......
..............
..Io direi che il culatello è di destra

La mortadella è di sinistra

Se la cioccolata svizzera è di destra

La Nutella è ancora di sinistra.      ...........
........Ma cos'è la destra cos'è la sinistra...

Una donna emancipata è di sinistra

Riservata è già un po' più di destra

Ma un figone resta sempre un'attrazione

Che va bene per sinistra e destra.

Ma cos'è la destra cos'è la sinistra...


----------



## Loser (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Un po' ideologico*, in effetti.
> Quindi chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata è....?
> Io non credo che pensare alla coppia sia in opposizione all'essere buoni genitori.
> Anzi, l'essere una coppia che si ama e ama stare insieme è un buon modello di affettività da proporre ai figli.


è senza dubbio un mio difetto, lo ammetto...

Nessun giudizio per chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata, se lo fa perché pensa sia la soluzione migliore PER il figlio. Un mio collega, quando seppe che stavo per diventare padre, mi disse: "appena torna dall'ospedale mettetelo subito a dormire in camera sua, sennò poi si abitua male e non ve lo levate più di torno. e se piange, lasciatelo piangere, così capisce". Ecco, questa è una filosofia che non condivido, perché la trovo molto egoistica.

Poi dipende dall'età: ora mio figlio ha più di 4 anni e dorme in camera sua, ma penso anche che gli abbia fatto bene nei primi 2 anni di vita dormire insieme a noi. E questo non ha influito sul nostro stare insieme come coppia. 

Si può stare bene come coppia, amarsi e desiderarsi e allo stesso tempo condividere il letto con un bambino nei primissimi anni di vita. Ovviamente deve essere una cosa che vogliono tutti e due i genitori, come è stato nel nostro caso.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Ma mo una coppia entra incrisi per dove dormono i figli??
Arrocchati [emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> è senza dubbio un mio difetto, lo ammetto...
> 
> Nessun giudizio per chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata, se lo fa perché pensa sia la soluzione migliore PER il figlio. Un mio collega, quando seppe che stavo per diventare padre, mi disse: "appena torna dall'ospedale mettetelo subito a dormire in camera sua, sennò poi si abitua male e non ve lo levate più di torno. e se piange, lasciatelo piangere, così capisce". Ecco, questa è una filosofia che non condivido, perché la trovo molto egoistica.
> 
> ...


Sono  visioni differenti. Noi abbiamo sempre ragionato in funzione dello sviluppo dell'autonomia di nostra figlia, facendo scelte coerenti con questa visione.
È una nostra scelta, che non esclude ovviamente le manifestazioni di affettività e la presenza parentale necessaria negli ambiti che riteniamo opportuni.
Tutto sommato, 12 anni dopo, non posso finora che ritenermi soddisfatto.


----------



## random (13 Aprile 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> è senza dubbio un mio difetto, lo ammetto...
> 
> Nessun giudizio per chi abitua i figli a dormire in una stanza separata, se lo fa perché pensa sia la soluzione migliore PER il figlio. Un mio collega, quando seppe che stavo per diventare padre, mi disse: "appena torna dall'ospedale mettetelo subito a dormire in camera sua, sennò poi si abitua male e non ve lo levate più di torno. e se piange, lasciatelo piangere, così capisce". Ecco, questa è una filosofia che non condivido, perché la trovo molto egoistica.
> 
> ...



Nella camera matrimoniale il lettino con le sbarre ci entra quasi sempre comodamente, ed è la soluzione a mio avviso migliore. Mette d'accordo l'igiene di cui il bambino ha necessità, con il bisogno dei genitori di sentirlo vicino e controllarlo. Questo in teoria. In pratica, il nostro primo figlio ha dormito nel lettone fino a metà della prima elementare, ma questo non ci ha impedito di concepire il secondo, che si è "adattato" a dormire nel suo lettino accanto al nostro. Talvolta ci siamo ritrovati beatamente in quattro, con due esserini scalpitanti al nostro fianco, ma non ci è mai pesato. Quando è andato via il primo, il secondo è voluto andare via con il fratello e noi due, (mia moglie ed io), ci siamo paradossalmente sentiti abbandonati...


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Fare il bagno nella vasca è di destra
> 
> Far la doccia invece è di sinistra
> 
> ...


Ma l'ideologia è mica pensare in funzione di destra o sinistra.
L'ideologia è ragionare per pregiudizi, ovvero individuare in chi non la pensa nella stessa maniera un avversario.
In fin dei conti i genitori tedeschi o russi hanno  diversissimi approcci nei confronti dei figli rispetto a noi, ma non mi sembrano criticabili nella loro funzione.
Diversi, non peggiori. O migliori.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Forse più rassegnato che provocatore. Poi ,come dicevo sono anni che dormo da solo e, mi trovo benissimo; tant'è che quando mio figlio,raramente vuol dormire con me, mi da quasi fastidio. Ma io sono un caso a sè; son sempre stato abituato a stare da solo (non avendo fratelli), e mi sta dando sempre più fastidio la gente, in generale, i luoghi affollati ecc.. Starò diventando misantropo,o lo sono già?
> Ritornando al desiderio e agli stimoli per rinvigorirlo,penso  che se mia moglie non ci metterà un minimo di volontà,pur nell'eventualità di ritornare a dormire assieme, la situazione non cambierà; del resto, non penso che tra un paio di anni mio figlio accetterà ancora la mamma in camera sua.


Anch’io dormo bene sola, ma il lettino no :nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma mo una coppia entra incrisi per dove dormono i figli??
> Arrocchati * [emoji20][emoji20]


Non credo proprio.
Si può entrare in crisi per aver o non aver cambiato casa...ogni elemento può essere usato se ci sono altre cose. 

*cosa vuol dire è in quale lingua?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> Si può entrare in crisi per aver o non aver cambiato casa...ogni elemento può essere usato se ci sono altre cose.
> 
> *cosa vuol dire è in quale lingua?


Prof  scusi il ma la tastiera è tropp piccola [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]
 **arroccati


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio.
> Si può entrare in crisi per aver o non aver cambiato casa...ogni elemento può essere usato se ci sono altre cose.
> 
> *cosa vuol dire è in quale lingua?


Allora la crisi c'è già ...la prendi larga ..


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prof  scusi il ma la tastiera è tropp piccola [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]
> **arroccati



 [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] Mi sa che la brunetta del forum è preside
Parli come badi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prof  scusi il ma la tastiera è tropp piccola [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]
> **arroccati


:rotfl: Ho sempre idea che siano parole misteriose di qualche dialetto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora la crisi c'è già ...la prendi larga ..


Infatti.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ho sempre idea che siano parole misteriose di qualche dialetto.


Mizzica


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'ideologia è mica pensare in funzione di destra o sinistra.
> L'ideologia è ragionare per pregiudizi, ovvero individuare in chi non la pensa nella stessa maniera un avversario.
> In fin dei conti i genitori tedeschi o russi hanno  diversissimi approcci nei confronti dei figli rispetto a noi, ma non mi sembrano criticabili nella loro funzione.
> Diversi, non peggiori. O migliori.


Invece essere ideologici per me ha il significato non prettamente riferito alla politica,e non solo derivante dal pre-giudizo ,senza il confronto del metodo; ma invece quello proprio del "giudizio". Giudizio inteso come paragone e valutazione della fattispecie, calandosi nella situazione,come dicono gli amerikani : mettersi nelle scarpe dell'altro. E io, mettendomi nelle scarpe dei genitori danesi, tedeschi, russi o svedesi, sicuramente non uscirei la sera per andare a ballare, lasciando i figli piccoli da soli o con una ragazzina di quattordici anni. E sono convinto di essere nel giusto,ma non per pregiudizio,ma per "ideologia"....
Cit:
Insieme dei principi sui quali si fondano gli atteggiamenti sociali di un'epoca, di un popolo, di una classe sociale


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> [MENTION=7157]oriente70[/MENTION] Mi sa che la brunetta del forum è preside[emoji23]
> Parli come badi.[emoji23]


Presidente eletta?? O Onorario??


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Presidente eletta?? O Onorario??


No prof preside o presidessa.
Parla di avere sottoposti del sud. Allora non è una semplice maestrina


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No prof preside o presidessa[emoji23].
> Parla di avere sottoposti del sud. Allora non è una semplice maestrina [emoji23]


Vacce a capì [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma mo una coppia entra incrisi per dove dormono i figli??
> Arrocchati [emoji20][emoji20]


Ma no. 
Se entrambi i genitori sono felici di condividere il letto con i figli non vedo alcun problema per la coppia.
Diverso è il caso in cui uno dei due a un certo punto sceglie contro il parere dell'altro di dormire separato con il bimbo o di portare il bimbo a letto.
A volte questo può essere un sintomo di una volontà di allontanarsi progressivamente dall'altro ovvero di non tenere in conto il parere e le aspettative del partner in materia.
Quando ci si è abituati ad accettare la distanza non è facile ritrovare poi la vicinanza.
Anzi, probabilmente a un certo punto, senza rendertene neppure conto, ti accorgi che quella vicinanza non te ne frega più niente.
E.... ciao.
Come si è già detto, si occultano i sintomi dietro necessità.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Se entrambi i genitori sono felici di condividere il letto con i figli non vedo alcun problema per la coppia.
> Diverso è il caso in cui uno dei due a un certo punto sceglie contro il parere dell'altro di dormire separato con il bimbo o di portare il bimbo a letto.
> A volte questo può essere un sintomo di una volontà di allontanarsi progressivamente dall'altro ovvero di non tenere in conto il parere e le aspettative del partner in materia.
> ...


Ok ma di scuse ce ne possono essere tante e non è lecito usare i figli per allontanare il partner..


----------



## stany (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok ma di scuse ce ne possono essere tante e non è lecito usare i figli per allontanare il partner..


Diciamo che sia abbastanza diffuso il sintomo, o meglio,la percezione che una volta procreato,la moglie si distacchi dal marito, per dedicarsi ai figli; ma è nella dinamica naturale delle cose.Un mio conoscente ,molto più giovane di me,tempo fa mi disse : "sembra che le donne ,una volta che ci hanno usato per fare i figli,poi non ci considerino più come prima"; riferito alla moglie ,più vecchia di alcuni anni e, decisamente sgraziata e molto meno avvenente di lui (lui sembra un attore di fotoromanzi. la gente si stupisce non poco quando capisce che sono sposati; la loro figlia di nove anni è bellissima.)


----------



## oriente70 (14 Aprile 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Diciamo che sia abbastanza diffuso il sintomo, o meglio,la percezione che una volta procreato,la moglie si distacchi dal marito, per dedicarsi ai figli; ma è nella dinamica naturale delle cose.Un mio conoscente ,molto più giovane di me,tempo fa mi disse : "sembra che le donne ,una volta che ci hanno usato per fare i figli,poi non ci considerino più come prima"; riferito alla moglie ,più vecchia di alcuni anni e, decisamente sgraziata e molto meno avvenente di lui (lui sembra un attore di fotoromanzi. la gente si stupisce non poco quando capisce che sono sposati; la loro figlia di nove anni è bellissima.)


È pure logico e naturale che la donna i primi anni di vita dedichi il [emoji817]% ai  loro figli. Poi bisogna vedere cosa frulla nella testa ..[emoji19][emoji19]


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È pure logico e naturale che la donna i primi anni di vita dedichi il [emoji817]% ai  loro figli. Poi bisogna vedere cosa frulla nella testa ..[emoji19][emoji19]


guarda che in pochissimi la pensano così


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda che in pochissimi la pensano così


ne sei sicura ?
Forse perchè non sei uomo come noi, domanda e avrai risposte


----------



## stany (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È pure logico e naturale che la donna i primi anni di vita dedichi il [emoji817]% ai  loro figli. Poi bisogna vedere cosa frulla nella testa ..[emoji19][emoji19]


Appunto....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È pure logico e naturale che la donna i primi anni di vita dedichi il [emoji817]% ai  loro figli. Poi bisogna vedere cosa frulla nella testa ..[emoji19][emoji19]


Dici? Non sono così convinta. A me non è mai riuscito. Probabilmente non sarò stata una buona mamma


----------



## stany (14 Aprile 2018)

Esiste anche questo.....


https://www.supereva.it/dopo-8-anni-di-matrimonio-scoprono-che-serve-sesso-per-fare-figli-18465


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici? Non sono così convinta. A me non è mai riuscito. Probabilmente non sarò stata una buona mamma


e dai non hai mai detto a tuo marito :adesso no devo allattare, vedi che non si puo che il bambino ha il sonno leggero ,poi molto spesso noi insensibili che non vi capiamo e per finire in bellezza sempre a quello pensate:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Aprile 2018)




----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È pure logico e naturale che la donna i primi anni di vita dedichi il [emoji817]% ai  loro figli. Poi bisogna vedere cosa frulla nella testa ..[emoji19][emoji19]





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guarda che in pochissimi la pensano così





Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici? Non sono così convinta. A me non è mai riuscito. Probabilmente non sarò stata una buona mamma


È l'uomo che fa? Resta a guardare memtre la moglie diventa mamma al 100%?
Mia moglie ed io abbiamo fatto i genitori entrambi, dividendoci i compiti senza che uno due arbitrariamente se ne assumesse o subisse l'onere totale, anche perché mia moglie dopo un mese e mezzo dalla nascita era già al lavoro.
Poi siamo stati sfortunati, dal momento che nei primi anni di vita di nostra figlia mia moglie ha subito la malattia e la perdita di entrambi i genitori.
Questo ha contribuito sicuramente a cambiare la nostra vita e il nostro equilibrio.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai non hai mai detto a tuo marito :adesso no devo allattare, vedi che non si puo che il bambino ha il sonno leggero ,poi molto spesso noi insensibili che non vi capiamo e per finire in bellezza sempre a quello pensate:sonar:


Io da mia moglie mai sentito frasi del genere.
Ma noi, forse per il tipo di vacanze che facciamo da anni e per le frequentazioni, siamo un po' tedeschi di mentalità ormai. ))


----------



## oriente70 (14 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici? Non sono così convinta. A me non è mai riuscito. Probabilmente non sarò stata una buona mamma


Una deve essere ..donna , mamma , Troia .. altrettanto il coniuge ...
Ma quando ci sono esigenze reali è giusto che indistintamente sposti l'attenzione verso i figli ( quindi mamma,papa) finita l'esigenza dovrebbe rientrare tutto.
Se non torna tutto come prima c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una deve essere ..donna , mamma , Troia .. altrettanto il coniuge ...
> Ma quando ci sono esigenze reali è giusto che indistintamente sposti l'attenzione verso i figli ( quindi mamma,papa) finita l'esigenza dovrebbe rientrare tutto.
> Se non torna tutto come prima c'è qualcosa che non va.


E quand'è che finisce l'esigenza?
A me sembra di dedicare più tempo e attenzioni a mia figlia adesso che di anni ne ha 11 che quando ne aveva 3.
Secondo me l'esigenza finisce, temo, solo quando i figli escono di casa.
Anche perché quando te li ritrovi alzati la sera fino a tardi o i loro amici a casa (anche a dormire) altro che tempo per scopare sulla lavatrice.
Tra l'altro sempre in funzione perché le ragazzine si cambiano due volte al giorno e in ogni caso fanno docce interminabili lavandosi e asciugandoso i capelli lunghi per ore...
Manco a letto trovi tempo se la casa non ha abbastanza privacy.
)))
Comunque... è bello lo stesso, per me.
Si cambiano le prospettive, diciamo.


----------



## stany (14 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io da mia moglie mai sentito frasi del genere.
> Ma noi, forse per il tipo di vacanze che facciamo da anni e per le frequentazioni, siamo un po' tedeschi di mentalità ormai. ))


Dovrebbe essere naturale e normale ,il fatto che i figli integrino il rapporto di coppia; ma fatto 100 il potenziale della disponibilità e della dedizione , è chiaro che una parte "almeno" proporzionale venga assorbita dai figli. Se ci sono problemi nella coppia ciò aumenta e definisce il disagio ; con questo non voglio dire che i figli ne siano la causa , ma un elemento di ulteriore destabilizzazione ,questo sì!


----------



## oriente70 (14 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E quand'è che finisce l'esigenza?
> A me sembra di dedicare più tempo e attenzioni a mia figlia adesso che di anni ne ha 11 che quando ne aveva 3.
> Secondo me l'esigenza finisce, temo, solo quando i figli escono di casa.
> Anche perché quando te li ritrovi alzati la sera fino a tardi o i loro amici a casa (anche a dormire) altro che tempo per scopare sulla lavatrice.
> ...


I miei fanno fatica ad alzarsi [emoji16] ora poi con le belle giornate escono [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] insomma 2 minuti si trovano sempre [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## random (14 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E quand'è che finisce l'esigenza?
> A me sembra di dedicare più tempo e attenzioni a mia figlia adesso che di anni ne ha 11 che quando ne aveva 3.
> *Secondo me l'esigenza finisce, temo, solo quando i figli escono di casa.*
> Anche perché quando te li ritrovi alzati la sera fino a tardi o i loro amici a casa (anche a dormire) altro che tempo per scopare sulla lavatrice.
> ...



Nulla di più sbagliato.
Mia madre mi dice sempre che sono andato via da solo e siamo tornati in quattro.
Mio suocero ha continuato a rinnovare la patente fino alla fine con costosi certificati di sei mesi in sei mesi perchè doveva accompagnare i nipoti da tutte le parti...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai non hai mai detto a tuo marito :adesso no devo allattare, vedi che non si puo che il bambino ha il sonno leggero ,poi molto spesso noi insensibili che non vi capiamo e per finire in bellezza sempre a quello pensate:sonar:


Il sonno leggero mai . Non mi ha mai chiesto di fare sesso mentre allattavo. Ma finito di allattare perché no? E comunque io fa subito lasciavo una notte ogni tanto è un week all’anno i bimbi ai nonni per godermi a pieno la coppia 
Ripeto mio marito non ha mai ricevuto un no,


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una deve essere ..donna , mamma , Troia .. altrettanto il coniuge ...
> Ma quando ci sono esigenze reali è giusto che indistintamente sposti l'attenzione verso i figli ( quindi mamma,papa) finita l'esigenza dovrebbe rientrare tutto.
> Se non torna tutto come prima c'è qualcosa che non va.


Certo quando c’e L’esigenza che non è 24 ore su 24. Poi ognuno si  regola come vuole. Io sempre voluto salvaguardare la coppia . Non è comunque servito


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2018)

Ma ognuno ha i figli che ha e i nonni...se li ha.
Se si hanno figli sani, tranquilli che dormono tutta la notte e nonni vicini e disponibili è meglio che figli con problemi, con il sonno agitato e senza nonni. (Catalano):carneval:

Non si può dire che quello che è successo a noi è la regola o siamo stati bravi (in nessun senso) si fa quello che si può con le risorse che si hanno e privilegiando ciò che fa stare meglio noi.
Generalmente si diventa genitori giovani con pochi soldi e con molte insicurezze.
E anche quando non si è tanto giovani è la stessa cosa perché ogni figlio è nuovo e noi siamo diversi e reagiamo in modo diverso a stimoli diversi.
Certamente chi ha avuto un rapporto problematico per qualche verso con i genitori cercherà di agire diversamente magari cercando di creare un rapporto di maggiore indipendenza oppure specularmente vorrà creare un forte legame anche con la vicinanza fisica.
Dipende anche dalla resistenza fisica e dai ritmi sonno/veglia o dalla situazione lavorativa decidere chi si alzerà la notte o si occuperà del bambino di giorno.
Tutto questo crea in ogni famiglia una specifica routine che è quella che funziona lì.
Non vedo neanche perché per coltivare la coppia si debba fare weekend da soli senza figli, ugualmente non vedo perché per essere buoni genitori si debba aspettare per tornare al lavoro i tre anni.
Eppure c’e di tutto. Ognuno cercando di fare del proprio meglio.


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il sonno leggero mai . Non mi ha mai chiesto di fare sesso mentre allattavo. Ma finito di allattare perché no? E comunque io fa subito lasciavo una notte ogni tanto è un week all’anno i bimbi ai nonni per godermi a pieno la coppia
> Ripeto mio marito non ha mai ricevuto un no,


 io avevo ha disposizione i genitori di mia moglie del resto lei ha sempre lavorato anche se era ridotto lo si faceva , non spesso ma compatibile con i tempi  , comunque io ho sempre detto che per tutta la vita mi stava bastato ma quando è mancato del tuttoe lì che è successo il patatrac :sonar:.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne sei sicura ?
> Forse perchè non sei uomo come noi, domanda e avrai risposte


ma parlo per esperienza personale, io mi son sposata una sola volta. Non tutti la pensano così, poi se la maggior parte è così, donne fortunate


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2018)

danny ha detto:


> È l'uomo che fa? Resta a guardare memtre la moglie diventa mamma al 100%?
> Mia moglie ed io abbiamo fatto i genitori entrambi, dividendoci i compiti senza che uno due arbitrariamente se ne assumesse o subisse l'onere totale, anche perché mia moglie dopo un mese e mezzo dalla nascita era già al lavoro.
> Poi siamo stati sfortunati, dal momento che nei primi anni di vita di nostra figlia mia moglie ha subito la malattia e la perdita di entrambi i genitori.
> Questo ha contribuito sicuramente a cambiare la nostra vita e il nostro equilibrio.


 i problemi nascono proprio se un uomo delega tutto alla moglie. Quando i ruoli sono così distinti.
Se un marito non vuol farsi carico del ruolo di padre è inevitabile che la donna diventi solo mamma al 100%.
A me dava fastidio quando mio marito voleva delegare sempre ai nonni.E quando dico sempre intendo anche il pomeriggio al parco, una volta la settimana che sarebbe dovuto toccare a lui, ma si annoiava


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> i problemi nascono proprio se un uomo delega tutto alla moglie. Quando i ruoli sono così distinti.
> Se un marito non vuol farsi carico del ruolo di padre è inevitabile che la donna diventi solo mamma al 100%.
> A me dava fastidio quando mio marito voleva delegare sempre ai nonni.E quando dico sempre intendo anche il pomeriggio al parco, una volta la settimana che sarebbe dovuto toccare a lui, ma si annoiava


Il mio idem: gli pesava portarli al parco anche un’ora al mese. Sempre attaccato al computer nei siti porno. Mai cambiato un pannolino, mai fatto un bagnetto. Quasi assente. E riguardo il lavoro ha scelto un posto più lontano da casa e meno pagato...a me diceva che era un posto più tranquillo, agli amici diceva che così si sentiva libero. Mi fa ancora molto male la sua indifferenza verso di noi come famiglia, la sua irresponsabilità.


----------



## disincantata (15 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio idem: gli pesava portarli al parco anche un’ora al mese. Sempre attaccato al computer nei siti porno. Mai cambiato un pannolino, mai fatto un bagnetto. Quasi assente. E riguardo il lavoro ha scelto un posto più lontano da casa e meno pagato...a me diceva che era un posto più tranquillo, agli amici diceva che così si sentiva libero. Mi fa ancora molto male la sua indifferenza verso di noi come famiglia, la sua irresponsabilità.



Siete ancora insieme?

Io stento spesso a credere a quello che leggo qui.

Nonostante abbia permesso a mio marito di avere  tantissima liberta' per coltivare la sua passione, musica, a casa non si e' mai sognato di fare o dire certe  cose.  

I figli si fanno in due e ci si dedica loro in due, quando ci sei, devi esserci al 100%.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siete ancora insieme?
> 
> Io stento spesso a credere a quello che leggo qui.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Mi stupisce sempre l’accettare o non immaginare che sarebbe stato così 
Mi incuriosisce cosa dicevano prima della gravidanza riguardo ai figli


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siete ancora insieme?
> 
> Io stento spesso a credere a quello che leggo qui.
> 
> ...


Si, ancora insieme...
Riparlando di queste cose , provando a fargli capire il significato di quello che ha detto mi dice che ... diceva così agli amici per scherzo . Certe cose non si dicono neanche per scherzo


----------



## disincantata (15 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ancora insieme...
> Riparlando di queste cose , provando a fargli capire il significato di quello che ha detto mi dice che ... diceva così agli amici per scherzo . Certe cose non si dicono neanche per scherzo



Ovvio che non si dicono, se non si pensano pero'.  Ed in ogni caso non deve essere facile non avere un aiuto, morale e materiale,  dal tuo compagno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio idem: gli pesava portarli al parco anche un’ora al mese. Sempre attaccato al computer nei siti porno. Mai cambiato un pannolino, mai fatto un bagnetto. Quasi assente. E riguardo il lavoro ha scelto un posto più lontano da casa e meno pagato...a me diceva che era un posto più tranquillo, agli amici diceva che così si sentiva libero. Mi fa ancora molto male la sua indifferenza verso di noi come famiglia, la sua irresponsabilità.


No, per fortuna mio marito, pur non avendo voglia di far niente la sua passione è il calcio e tutti gli sport presenti su questa  terra e non.Il lavoro, solo l'idea di allontanarsi dalla zona confort lo manda in depressione


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio idem: gli pesava portarli al parco anche un’ora al mese. Sempre attaccato al computer nei siti porno. Mai cambiato un pannolino, mai fatto un bagnetto. Quasi assente. E riguardo il lavoro ha scelto un posto più lontano da casa e meno pagato...a me diceva che era un posto più tranquillo, agli amici diceva che così si sentiva libero. Mi fa ancora molto male la sua indifferenza verso di noi come famiglia, la sua irresponsabilità.


Non so... 
A volte mi viene da pensare quando leggo queste cose

La scorsa settimana ero a cena fuori, avevo mia cognata accanto, mi diceva le stesse cose..  in tono ironico, per ridere, a mo' di scherno.. suo marito era qualche posto più in là.

Io gli ho detto due tre cose.. così.. come dire che capivo il suo "peso" .. il non poter condividere psicologicamente, prima ancora che materialmente, una crescita del figlio, suoi problemi

Il viso gli si è riempito di lacrime.. e insomma.. come dire

È stato imbarazzante.. ma il punto è che quando ci si è messo accanto uno fatto in un certo modo, mi chiedo l'altro che cosa speri.

Ma me lo chiedo davvero, senza provocazione

Nel senso che questo tipo di "pesi" per qualcuno non esiste

O comunque.. fa un ragionamento anche semplice:

Tu pensi a questo, io a quest'altro.. cazzo vuoi da me?


----------



## patroclo (16 Aprile 2018)

...ero tutt'altro che un marito e padre perfetto ...molte cose ho imparato a farle col tempo....
Quello che non ho mai sopportato del lato materno della mia ex , ma anche di altre donne, è arrogarsi il diritto di verità assoluta nel compiere tutta una serie di operazioni al grido: "IO SONO LA MAMMA!!! SO IO COSA E' MEGLIO !!!".... queste cose smontano anche i padri con le migliori intenzioni


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ero tutt'altro che un marito e padre perfetto ...molte cose ho imparato a farle col tempo....
> Quello che non ho mai sopportato del lato materno della mia ex , ma anche di altre donne, è arrogarsi il diritto di verità assoluta nel compiere tutta una serie di operazioni al grido: "IO SONO LA MAMMA!!! SO IO COSA E' MEGLIO !!!".... queste cose smontano anche i padri con le migliori intenzioni


Hai ragione
Infatti le ho detto anche questo, se fino a 6/7 anni "sequestri" il figliolo... E emargini una figura (è lei lo ha fatto)

E si ritorna alla domanda di prima: poi che cosa speri?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Infatti le ho detto anche questo, se fino a 6/7 anni "sequestri" il figliolo... E emargini una figura (è lei lo ha fatto)
> 
> E si ritorna alla domanda di prima: poi che cosa speri?


Se ti preme non ti fai emarginare


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ero tutt'altro che un marito e padre perfetto ...molte cose ho imparato a farle col tempo....
> Quello che non ho mai sopportato del lato materno della mia ex , ma anche di altre donne, è arrogarsi il diritto di verità assoluta nel compiere tutta una serie di operazioni al grido: "IO SONO LA MAMMA!!! SO IO COSA E' MEGLIO !!!".... queste cose smontano anche i padri con le migliori intenzioni


Esistono entrambe le realtà purtroppo. Madri che accentrano e padri che si disinteressano da subito
Quello che a me lascia un tantino perplessa è il non dialogo che ci deve essere stato prima
Poi niente tutela da nulla e se penso alla mia storia ne sono la prova vivente
Ma, i mariti che in casa non collaborano da fidanzati come erano? I primi giorni di matrimonio come si comportavano?
Idem per i figli. Quando si parla di un futuro figlio cosa ci si diceva?




Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Infatti le ho detto anche questo, se fino a 6/7 anni "sequestri" il figliolo... E emargini una figura (è lei lo ha fatto)
> 
> E si ritorna alla domanda di prima: poi che cosa speri?


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se ti preme non ti fai emarginare


Assolutamente d'accordo

Come sono convinto che dall'altra parte "se ti preme non occupare ogni spazio decisionale e gestionale, riconosci prima, e lasci spazio poi, al padre"


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se ti preme non ti fai emarginare


Vero anche questo. c'è una rassegnazione nel non imporsi.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero anche questo. c'è una rassegnazione nel non imporsi.


Io posso dire che, per fortuna io non ho mai avuto questi problemi.
Ma ho qualche conoscenza, amicizia anche.. dove sono molto evidenti.

E il "io sono la mamma!" Risuona ed è risuonato spesso

Ricordo l'amarezza di un mio amico, il cui figlio voleva giocare a pallone, ed era anche bravo, è la moglie.."NOn se ne parla neanche!"

Ed era molto amaro vedere la sua amarezza di padre

L'alternativa è il conflitto. 
Non il confronto, il CONFLITTO


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> Come sono convinto che dall'altra parte "se ti preme non occupare ogni spazio decisionale e gestionale, riconosci prima, e lasci spazio poi, al padre"


infatti penso che ,sia da una parte che dall'altra ,ci sia un momento dove avverti il problema e lo devi mettere in discussione cercando soluzioni.
mi pare che spesso si usino alibi nella comodità di lasciarsi andare a spazi egoistici salvo poi lamentarsi di non aver avuto possibilità ...che invece esistevano e andavano affrontate.
non è chiarissimo singleeye


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso dire che, per fortuna io non ho mai avuto questi problemi.
> Ma ho qualche conoscenza, amicizia anche.. dove sono molto evidenti.
> 
> E il "io sono la mamma!" Risuona ed è risuonato spesso
> ...


meglio quello che l'atteggiamento da cane bastonato.
e immagino che ogni tanto succeda che dalla parte della ipermamma ci possa essere una presa di coscienza e un cambiamento.
che molto spesso, oltre a giovare alla coppia e ai figli ,la riporta a prendersi spazi e tempi individuali trascurati


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso dire che, per fortuna io non ho mai avuto questi problemi.
> Ma ho qualche conoscenza, amicizia anche.. dove sono molto evidenti.
> 
> E il "io sono la mamma!" Risuona ed è risuonato spesso
> ...


Vero, ma se tieni a tuo figlio cerchi anche il conflitto se dall'altra parte c'è l'errore di considerarsi l'unico genitore


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti penso che ,sia da una parte che dall'altra ,ci sia un momento dove avverti il problema e lo devi mettere in discussione cercando soluzioni.
> mi pare che spesso si usino alibi nella comodità di lasciarsi andare a spazi egoistici salvo poi lamentarsi di non aver avuto possibilità ...che invece esistevano e andavano affrontate.
> non è chiarissimo singleeye


Sono d'accordo, si usano alibi per "lasciarsi scivolare" in certe posizioni

Dalle quali poi generalmente ci si lamenta tutti e due

Ma si è scelto noi

E prima ancora si è "scelto" il soggetto/a a cui accompagnarsi, che è cosa che è salutare ricordare


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero, ma se tieni a tuo figlio cerchi anche il conflitto se dall'altra parte c'è l'errore di considerarsi l'unico genitore


Non escludo che ci sia stato, (parlo del mio amico) a volte ho annusato l'atmosfera della polvere dopo la battaglia

Il problema secondo me, è che se c'è un conflitto vero, ci saranno vincitori e vinti, sempre

E in coppia si perde sempre in 2 anche quando uno vince e l'altro perde.

Le mamme che si lagnano oggi, potrebbero essere le vincitrici di un conflitto di ieri

Mia cognata di sicuro. Tanto x dirne una a caso


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio quello che l'atteggiamento da cane bastonato.
> e immagino che ogni tanto succeda che dalla parte della ipermamma ci possa essere una presa di coscienza e un cambiamento.
> che molto spesso, oltre a giovare alla coppia e ai figli ,la riporta a prendersi spazi e tempi individuali trascurati


Se il cane è bastonato, qualcuno l'avrà pur bastonato

Solo che si nasconde sempre il bastone e si tira fuori il fazzoletto

Per piangersi rigorosamente addosso, ovviamente, in quanto il "cane" si dilegua

Ma non funziona così, mi sa


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io posso dire che, per fortuna io non ho mai avuto questi problemi.
> Ma ho qualche conoscenza, amicizia anche.. dove sono molto evidenti.
> 
> E il "io sono la mamma!" Risuona ed è risuonato spesso
> ...


ricordo invece quando dissi a mio marito, se vuoi che faccia calcio ti prendi tu la briga di portarcelo. Risposta, no va bene qualsiasi cosa. A posto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ricordo invece quando dissi a mio marito, se vuoi che faccia calcio ti prendi tu la briga di portarcelo. Risposta, no va bene qualsiasi cosa. A posto


Purtroppo.. come disse Thomas Alva Edison , il genio è 1% ispirazione e 99% traspirazione

Avere le idee senza avere alcuna voglia o possibilità di rimboccarsi le maniche per realizzarle, per me equivale a non averle.

Io sarei stato zitto e muto

Mi sa che sta cosa in qualche modo, e per un contesto diverso, te l'ho già detta poco più di un paio di ore fa..


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo.. come disse Thomas Alva Edison , il genio è 1% ispirazione e 99% traspirazione
> 
> Avere le idee senza avere alcuna voglia o possibilità di rimboccarsi le maniche per realizzarle, per me equivale a non averle.
> 
> ...


 mi sa di si io mi ripeto e tu pure. Sarò mica io che attiro?


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ero tutt'altro che un marito e padre perfetto ...molte cose ho imparato a farle col tempo....
> Quello che non ho mai sopportato del lato materno della mia ex , ma anche di altre donne, è arrogarsi il diritto di verità assoluta nel compiere tutta una serie di operazioni al grido: "IO SONO LA MAMMA!!! SO IO COSA E' MEGLIO !!!".... queste cose smontano anche i padri con le migliori intenzioni



Mai sognata, infatti gira tutto e molto, ancora oggi, intorno al papa'.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2018)

Mah se non si esemplifica non si capisce.
Soprattutto sì il problema è non conoscersi, non solo rispetto alla condivisione del lavoro in casa o sul progetto di famiglia, ma anche rispetto alle proprie visioni di vita e dei valori.
Da questo potrebbero nascere contrasti e quindi voler prevalere l’uno o l’altro.
Mi viene da pensare al fidanzato di una mia amica, con i quali ho trascorso diverse vacanze,  che aveva l’abitudine di voler far giocare i miei figli dopo cena, agitandogli e rendendo così poi difficilissimo a loro prender sonno.
Beh poi hanno avuto figli e faceva lo stesso con i suoi e poi toccava alla moglie stremata tentare di calmarli per poi dormire lei, mentre lui brillante giocava alla play.
Io l’avrei ucciso.


----------

